# TTCAL Chart stalkers thread Graduates - 6 surprises, 7 girls, 3 boys 4 angels



## Vickieh1981

I thought since a lot of us from that thread have fallen pregnant it'd be nice to have this thread to keep up with each other.

Those who were on that thread know who they are lol

Can you say what your due date is on here too.

*KimmyB*

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/6P6Q.png

*Tulip*

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/B0zV.png

*Lolly25*

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/j66s.png

*TripleB*

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/js0Z.png

*Firedancer41*

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/eews.png

*Vickieh1981*

https://lpmf.lilypie.com/pnh6.png

*Roonsma*

https://lmtf.lilypie.com/cNfVp1.png

*Posh*

https://lmtf.lilypie.com/jCQN.png

*Minimin *

https://lpmf.lilypie.com/ziev.png

*SmileyShazza*

https://lpmf.lilypie.com/wZC2.png

*DebsGreasby*

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/gJbs.png

*Rmar*

https://lmtf.lilypie.com/GRj8p1.png

*Tinybutterfly*

https://lmtf.lilypie.com/VEoRp1.png

*Aussiettc*

https://lmtf.lilypie.com/LO1Jp1.png

*Hoping *

https://lmtf.lilypie.com/kjUy.png

*Maratobe*

https://lmtf.lilypie.com/blLs.png
Also remembering the precious angels of Hoping, Cla, Missmaternal and Megg :sadangel:. xx​


----------



## posh

Me, me, me :happydance:

EDD 16th March (but will be 2nd ish - early induction)


----------



## hoping:)

Yay:happydance: I'm so happy the thread has finally been started... I hope I will be joining you ladies really soon!


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo: Thanks for starting Vic! My EDD is 18th November :blue:
xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

hoping:) said:


> Yay:happydance: I'm so happy the thread has finally been started... I hope I will be joining you ladies really soon!

I hope so too. I am hoping to be able to stay here after my scan on Monday.


----------



## roonsma

Hi Vickie, can i join please even thought i wasn't really a charting member?

My EDD is 15th March

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Of course you can silly.


----------



## hoping:)

Vickieh1981 said:


> hoping:) said:
> 
> 
> Yay:happydance: I'm so happy the thread has finally been started... I hope I will be joining you ladies really soon!
> 
> I hope so too. I am hoping to be able to stay here after my scan on Monday.Click to expand...

I'm sure everything will be great! Make sure you update us as soon as you are done


----------



## Minimin

Hi vickie!! 
can I join. Got my BFP on friday 9th at 4w+1 and have had bloods done which are more than doubling. Still shit scared so not really in any thread!:(
Can I make this my home :)


----------



## Tulip

Min is baaaaaack! :yipee:


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Tulip :hugs: I am glad to be back.
Ya know- I still dont really believe it.... like it cant happen as I wasnt monitoring or charting :shrug:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Minimin said:


> Hi vickie!!
> can I join. Got my BFP on friday 9th at 4w+1 and have had bloods done which are more than doubling. Still shit scared so not really in any thread!:(
> Can I make this my home :)

Of course you can. What is your due date?


----------



## Minimin

Vickieh1981 said:


> Minimin said:
> 
> 
> Hi vickie!!
> can I join. Got my BFP on friday 9th at 4w+1 and have had bloods done which are more than doubling. Still shit scared so not really in any thread!:(
> Can I make this my home :)
> 
> Of course you can. What is your due date?Click to expand...

eek too scared to calculate but late March. I will be more specific and work it out after my 7 wk scan.

Thanks for letting me join :):happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TripleB

Yay for the new thread (thanks Vick!). Pop me down for 13th Jan.

Hoping hunni, can't wait to see you here with a sticky BFP very soon :hugs:

Min! Great to see you back and congrats on your BFP! So far so good on the HCG, must be reassuring after last time. Sticky vibes to you!

Will be so nice to see the fab chartstalkers graduate from BFP to baby!

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Minimin said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minimin said:
> 
> 
> Hi vickie!!
> can I join. Got my BFP on friday 9th at 4w+1 and have had bloods done which are more than doubling. Still shit scared so not really in any thread!:(
> Can I make this my home :)
> 
> Of course you can. What is your due date?Click to expand...
> 
> eek too scared to calculate but late March. I will be more specific and work it out after my 7 wk scan.
> 
> Thanks for letting me join :):happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

You are 6 days behind me then so 17th March (shall I put that for now or leave you blank?)



TripleB said:


> Yay for the new thread (thanks Vick!). Pop me down for 13th Jan.
> 
> Hoping hunni, can't wait to see you here with a sticky BFP very soon :hugs:
> 
> Min! Great to see you back and congrats on your BFP! So far so good on the HCG, must be reassuring after last time. Sticky vibes to you!
> 
> Will be so nice to see the fab chartstalkers graduate from BFP to baby!
> 
> xxx

Yey I was hoping you would come along. I can;t believe how fast your pregnancy is going - it's scary.

I don't even dare get a ticker yet. I am too nervous till after my scan. I am crapping myself about Monday too because I have to go to the scan on my own with the kids. I pray it's not bad news.


----------



## TripleB

I know, it started to fly once I hit 10 weeks, bump is starting to appear now too - now that's scary!

Is your scan at the EPU on Monday? Not long now, PMA and everything crossed!

xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Minimin said:


> Hi vickie!!
> can I join. Got my BFP on friday 9th at 4w+1 and have had bloods done which are more than doubling. Still shit scared so not really in any thread!:(
> Can I make this my home :)

Hi Minimin! Just popping by to say "Yay!". So pleased you've got a BFP, although I know this must be a nervous time. x


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> I know, it started to fly once I hit 10 weeks, bump is starting to appear now too - now that's scary!
> 
> Is your scan at the EPU on Monday? Not long now, PMA and everything crossed!
> 
> xxx

Yeah at the epu


----------



## Minimin

Thanks TripleB Congrats yourself too hun!! :) As you said the numbers are better but still a way to go. I wonder will I ever relax! LOL

Hello hello Sue/fran! How are you- thanks for the well wishes.. to put it mildly i am BRICKING it LOL. How are you? Second tri now!!! I am so excited for you babe!

Vickie- good luck for monday! I am keeping all I can crossed :) I'm away on my Yoga Training but will be thinking of you babe!

Can you leave me blank until I get a scan done please? I have my first one at 7w on the 28th!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hello lovelies

Nice to see some familar names :)

Can you add me to the list - my EDD is 19th March :happydance:

Am still deciding whether to get an early scan - I think we probably will pay for one. had better start saving up for the £99!!!!


----------



## Tulip

Shaz if the doc won't give you one I recomment a private one around 8w. Munch was MOVING at that point :cloud9: Should have realised what that meant for later on, his kicks make me jump sometimes they're that hard!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Thats when I was kind of thinking of having one done Nic, that would be the week after my birthday and I can't think of a better late birthday present than to see the HB and find out that all is well.

Lukily there is a Babybond in Milton Keynes so we won't have to travel far. I don't think the doctor will give me an early scan although I didn't mention it to him when I went in on Tuesday - I should've done I suppose :dohh:


----------



## Tulip

Sounds like a fab idea (I could have come to regret having mine on my birthday LOL)


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls, just found this thread! And being a proud graduate I would like to be added to the first page pretty please. My EDD is 26th November and we're expecting a boy :D


----------



## Tulip

Kimmy my team blue twinny! xx


----------



## KimmyB

Tulip loving the poetry! :D


----------



## Vickieh1981

KimmyB said:


> Hi girls, just found this thread! And being a proud graduate I would like to be added to the first page pretty please. My EDD is 26th November and we're expecting a boy :D

Done. I can't believe you are so far along now. x


----------



## KimmyB

Vickieh1981 said:


> KimmyB said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, just found this thread! And being a proud graduate I would like to be added to the first page pretty please. My EDD is 26th November and we're expecting a boy :D
> 
> Done. I can't believe you are so far along now. xClick to expand...

thanks hun, me neither! I often still feel like it's all a dream :cloud9:


----------



## tinybutterfly

yesss another thread to stalk!
i can't wait untill i can join you bunch!


----------



## Vickieh1981

TB - I think I might be back to join all of you lot after my scan this morning anyway


----------



## TripleB

Good luck today Vickie, in the nicest possible way - I hope you're wrong! xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck for your scan Vickie :hugs:


----------



## posh

Good Luck Vickie :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

How did you get on Vickie? Have been thinking of you all morning :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Ooops I thought I had updated all my threads. Sorry for not doing this one. lol

Sorry for keeping you all waiting. I had to do some things after my scan.

All look okay. I went in and said I wasn't ready to hear what she was going to tell me. She started the scan and I was trying to see the reflection in her glasses but couldn't see anything. I said to her it's bad news isn't it? and she said - give me a chance to process the information lol. Then she turned the screen to me and showed me the babies heart beating.

They wouldn't give me a picture so I had to take it on my phone


----------



## posh

Great news Vickie :hugs: I'm so happy for you


----------



## KimmyB

Brilliant news Vickie! How far along are you now then? I have a scan pic that looks just like that one :D


----------



## Vickieh1981

I am 6+3 today Kimmy xx


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: great scan piccie! Vickie! I am so pleased for you! :)


----------



## posh

I do believe that we have an extra member - Debgreasy, where are you!!! :happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

I'm here! :happydance:


----------



## Vickieh1981

YEY About time - a whole day to arrive here

Can you tell we are excited to have you


----------



## debgreasby

Yeah lol, it's nice to be wanted! 

I don't think it's sunk in yet!


----------



## TripleB

Hey Deb - LOVE the ticker! xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS Deb! :yipee: what a fantastic month for bfps :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Yeah lol, it's nice to be wanted!
> 
> I don't think it's sunk in yet!

Nor me and i have known for over 3 weeks already xx


----------



## debgreasby

Have you decided when you're telling your kids yet Vickie? I don't want to lie to mine, especially Niall (14) and Keavey (9) but i don't want them to worry too much either.
They're gonna notice something's going on before long, especially as i can barely keep my eyes open!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Im going to try to get to 20 weeks.

We are not telling anyone this time - not even my Mum and that's a first. Andrew doesn't want to know and be hurt again so I can't tell him.


----------



## KimmyB

Deb!! Yes!! congrats lady :flower:


----------



## roonsma

Hi ladies, been for my scan this morning and i saw a little babba with a HEARTBEAT!!

All looks fine baby measured 1.5 cm, which put me a couple of days in front of where i thought i was but i have a feeling the dating scan will probably alter it back again.

Feel happier now, still taking each day as it comes though.

I must sort a ticker out when i get the chance,

xx


----------



## debgreasby

Hurrah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Great news Roonsma. We must be about the same dates then as my bubba was 1.3cm yesterday so should be 1.4cm today.

I'm pleased it all went well.


----------



## TripleB

Great news roonsma - and you Vick, so glad it's going well for both of you. xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Great news roonsma - and you Vick, so glad it's going well for both of you. xxx

Thanks hun.

I've made tickers for us all on the front page but not Minimin because I don't have a date for her yet.


----------



## TripleB

LOVE the tickers! Thanks hun! xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Aw brill news Roonsma and Vickie! Keep on growing little babies! And thanks for the tickers Vickie :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Just realised I don't have Debs on the front page -that's no good. What is your due date hun?


----------



## debgreasby

Well really Vickie! I feel all neglected! FF says 31st March, doctor says 2nd April. I'm sticking with 31st March :)


----------



## roonsma

Thanks for the ticker Vickie, its great x


----------



## Tulip

Yeah I'm sticking with March for Deb on Spring Babies x

AWESOME news Roonsma! So excited for you :D xxx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Vickie- I am still being cautious but may dip a toe in when I find out whats going on at my 8 weeks scan on tuesday!
Congrats Roonsma!!! :wohoo:

Minimin


----------



## Tulip

Thanks for my ticker, Vic! It's adorable :kiss:


----------



## lolly25

Yay just noticed this thread not been about much can you put me a ticker on pls, im due 3rd dec thanks x x yay x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Yey great to see you here. I can't believe you are 22 weeks already Lolly. That's scary. xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Given you a ticker now Minimin.

Happy 17 weeks Triple - how the heck did that happen?

And why is noone posting on our thread - we were all so chatty when ttc.


----------



## roonsma

My excuse is i'm feeling pants!

Tired, sicky and PMA seems to have deserted me big time. I just can't pull myself together at the minute. 

Hi to all xx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Vickie-
How are you all- just got in so a bit knackered. Had my booking in appt which was ok- next scan sept 9th '13' week one- bricking it already- and waaayyyyy too long to wait :(


----------



## KimmyB

good luck for the 13 week scan Min :thumbup:
I'm feeling a bt crappy at the moment, got a UTI so on antibiotics which I don't like :/ but it's better tahn the alternative. Just want my baby to be OK. So am off work for the week (my boss insisted, she had devestating thing happen to her when she didn't get a UTI treated whilst pregnant so she is very worried about me bless her). A little disappointed as was supposed to be having our 4D scan tomorrow but they had to reschedule it as they don't perform 4D scans before 26weeks gestation. Wish they'd told me that when I booked the appt! Sorry for all that, sounds very moany of me when I don't have anything to be sad about! Hope everyone is Ok x


----------



## Minimin

Hey KimmyB
Dont apologise for saying your mind. I would be mad if I thought i was going to get a scan done and then they tell me I cant as I am too early. The obvious thing would be to tell you when you bloody booked!
Sorry your feeling down. UTI is crap! Still nice to rest up- your boss sounds wonderfully understanding. I hope you get your feet up hun and enjoy the weekend. When are you able to go back for the 4d Scan hun?
I'll be here to keep you company for your week off :)


----------



## KimmyB

Aw tahnks Min, you're so sweet :hugs: I'm feeling a little better today, got a day with DH planned so looking forward to that. Hopefully will be having the scan either next week or week after (we've found a differnt company - Babybond - who perform 4D scans from 24 weeks so now I just have to decided the best week, any suggestions?) How are you feeling anyway Min? x

PS. Happy V-Day to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## TripleB

Happy V-Day Kimmy! Seems like yesterday you got your BFP! We had our early scan at Babybond and thought they were excellent. Hope you're feeling better soon hun.

Min - I know it feels like there is too long between scans! They booked my 20 week scan at almost 22 weeks so I feel like I've got ages to wait too. Mine is Sept 6th so we can wait it out together!

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

roonsma said:


> My excuse is i'm feeling pants!
> 
> Tired, sicky and PMA seems to have deserted me big time. I just can't pull myself together at the minute.
> 
> Hi to all xx

Grrr. It will get better though. I think my tiredness is starting to ease a little bit at 9 weeks



KimmyB said:


> good luck for the 13 week scan Min :thumbup:
> I'm feeling a bt crappy at the moment, got a UTI so on antibiotics which I don't like :/ but it's better tahn the alternative. Just want my baby to be OK. So am off work for the week (my boss insisted, she had devestating thing happen to her when she didn't get a UTI treated whilst pregnant so she is very worried about me bless her). A little disappointed as was supposed to be having our 4D scan tomorrow but they had to reschedule it as they don't perform 4D scans before 26weeks gestation. Wish they'd told me that when I booked the appt! Sorry for all that, sounds very moany of me when I don't have anything to be sad about! Hope everyone is Ok x

That sucks UTI's make you feel horrible.



KimmyB said:


> Aw tahnks Min, you're so sweet :hugs: I'm feeling a little better today, got a day with DH planned so looking forward to that. Hopefully will be having the scan either next week or week after (we've found a differnt company - Babybond - who perform 4D scans from 24 weeks so now I just have to decided the best week, any suggestions?) How are you feeling anyway Min? x
> 
> PS. Happy V-Day to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Happy viability

I am back from my scan. All looked absolutely great. The guy who did the scan is lovely (he was the one who told me Jessica was a girl at my 20 week scan). He said that a bleed that looks big next to a tiny 6 week embryo doesn;t look very big next to a 9 week embryo.

I said that I get terrified before each scan and he said they could cure that by not scanning me anymore lol. Unfortunately that wouldn't change anything if things had gone wrong

Next scan is booked for the 24th August as I couldn't do exactly 2 weeks as I am away.

That means I need to change my 12 week scan to 13 weeks otherwise there will only be a week between the two.

Baby is measuring 2 days behind still as it has been all along but they date you at the 12 week scan. If it's still 2 days behind then they will change my due date to Isabellas birthday. I'm not sure how I feel about that.

Anyway one gorgeous little baby (he said another one hasn't popped up lol) and it is measuring 2.2cm head to bum.


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Vickie!!!!


----------



## roonsma

Great news Vickie, its lovely to see your beautiful pic xx


----------



## KimmyB

Aw brilliant news Vickie, such a little cutie you've got there :) x


----------



## TripleB

Lovely pic Vick, you sound like you're feeling a bit more positive now which is great! xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Lovely pic Vick, you sound like you're feeling a bit more positive now which is great! xxx


I suppose I am a little bit. I have been so convinced I am going to lose this one too but today I started thinking - why am I that convinced? Tons of people go through what I did and have a fine pregnancy next time.

I don't think I will relax fully until I get past about 16 weeks though. xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Hi Vickie :) Aww, cute little pic of your LO!! cant believe you're 9 weeks already!!!

My due date is the 12th April :) xx


----------



## Tulip

Eeeeeek MissMaternal, so happy to see your preggo-ticker, congratulations! 

Vickie, great news on your scan, what a cutie! xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Tulip said:


> Eeeeeek MissMaternal, so happy to see your preggo-ticker, congratulations!
> 
> Vickie, great news on your scan, what a cutie! xx

Thanks so much Tulip...am sooo scared, but also really excited!!!

How are you getting on? 25 weeks already... i cant believe it!! x


----------



## Tulip

I knoooow... It seemed to drag at the time but now feels like just yesterday I waswhere you are :)

xx


----------



## MissMaternal

I hope it goes that quick for me too! I remember when i was pregnant with Freya, the first 12 weeks dragged like hell... But weeks 14-20 absolutely flew by!!


----------



## roonsma

Congrats MissMaternal! x:happydance:


----------



## Tulip

It still dragged til 20w for me til I knew the spine was ok... I expect you'll be the same - the biggest milestone is getting past Freya's danger point right? I cannot wait to see that day :)


----------



## Minimin

Time draggin? Feels like it has stopped :(
How are you all this morning?


----------



## Vickieh1981

MissMaternal said:
 

> Hi Vickie :) Aww, cute little pic of your LO!! cant believe you're 9 weeks already!!!
> 
> My due date is the 12th April :) xx

I know - scary stuff. I can't believe it's been nearly 6 weeks since I found out.
xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Tulip said:


> It still dragged til 20w for me til I knew the spine was ok... I expect you'll be the same - the biggest milestone is getting past Freya's danger point right? I cannot wait to see that day :)

Yes, the biggest milestone for me is definitely getting past 20 weeks. It's tough because i am going to ask for a couple of extra scans this time (one at about 8 weeks, and one at about 18 weeks, and maybe a couple after 20 weeks) and although i really want the extra scans for reassurance, i will be so scared because i have bad memories of scans! But i hope everything will be fine! 

I hope it stops dragging for you and speeds up a bit, but not too much lol you don't want it going tooo fast :flower: x


----------



## essie0828

Hi Ladies. I had been in the ttcal forums after a mmc at 16w around the end of may this year.
Got my bfp 2 days ago and edd is april 20. Im scared 2 death and i dare not even hope. Im glad 2 see lots of ladies in here. Congrats 2 everyone. :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Thank you for my ticker Vickie :hugs:

Sorry for being quiet and not posting much &#8211; I&#8217;ve been feeling really anxious and worried recently and didn&#8217;t want to bring everyone down with my worries in here. I don&#8217;t think I will be able to allow myself to get excited until we have had a scan and have found out if all is well.

Also I&#8217;ve been feeling pretty icky with ms and just generally feeling pretty pants so not been a particularly happy bunny of late. Don&#8217;t get me wrong I am happy to be pregnant it&#8217;s just so hard after a loss and I can&#8217;t stop worrying that something bad is going to happen :cry:


----------



## Vickieh1981

SmileyShazza said:


> Thank you for my ticker Vickie :hugs:
> 
> Sorry for being quiet and not posting much  Ive been feeling really anxious and worried recently and didnt want to bring everyone down with my worries in here. I dont think I will be able to allow myself to get excited until we have had a scan and have found out if all is well.
> 
> Also Ive been feeling pretty icky with ms and just generally feeling pretty pants so not been a particularly happy bunny of late. Dont get me wrong I am happy to be pregnant its just so hard after a loss and I cant stop worrying that something bad is going to happen :cry:

I know what you mean. I am so grateful to be pregnant but there is the other side of me that says I am doing it all again and won't get a baby at the end again.

And I feel crappy today. I have a kidney infection :cry:


----------



## KimmyB

Welcome essie :flower:
So sorry you're feeling this way Shazza :hugs: I do think it's something everyone on this thread can relate to though so please feel free to vent if you need to - we are here to support each other. I know how hard those first 12 weeks are and then after then there are new worries (I've found it never really goes away-that is what loss does to us, we know there are no guarentees at anytime in the pregnancy) Just try to take care of yourself best you can and take one day at a time. I found snaking regularly helped with the MS, hope it gets better for you soon. Vickie hope your kidney infection clears up soon, that must be awful! Have you started antibiotics?


----------



## debgreasby

OMG i am so hungry - all the time. DH is wonderful and does all the cooking, but i swear down if my food isn't here soon i'm gonna chuck a strop!!!


----------



## TripleB

Hello ladies - I think we're all entitled to worry away on here (good practice for motherhood probably!).

Sorry to hear about your kidney infection Vickie, hope it clears up.

AFM, I have a shooting pain in my right butt-cheek (and its not my DH :rofl:!). Dr Google has diagnosed this as sciatica or PGP (Pelvic Girdle Pain). I hope it doesn't last too long or the next 22 weeks are not going to be fun!

xxx


----------



## TripleB

debgreasby said:


> OMG i am so hungry - all the time. DH is wonderful and does all the cooking, but i swear down if my food isn't here soon i'm gonna chuck a strop!!!

Haha Deb - the other day I was waiting for DH to make me dinner and when he just sat there playing stupid computer games I burst into tears and said "how can you let this happen? I'm so hungry"! Talk about drama queen - he does a good impression of me doing this so everyone knows I'm a highly-strung preggo! xxx


----------



## KimmyB

TripleB said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> OMG i am so hungry - all the time. DH is wonderful and does all the cooking, but i swear down if my food isn't here soon i'm gonna chuck a strop!!!
> 
> Haha Deb - the other day I was waiting for DH to make me dinner and when he just sat there playing stupid computer games I burst into tears and said "how can you let this happen? I'm so hungry"! Talk about drama queen - he does a good impression of me doing this so everyone knows I'm a highly-strung preggo! xxxClick to expand...

Haha that is so funny :haha: I've also had a few of these moments when getting DH to bring me food :blush:


----------



## debgreasby

Had food feel better now :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

KimmyB said:


> Welcome essie :flower:
> So sorry you're feeling this way Shazza :hugs: I do think it's something everyone on this thread can relate to though so please feel free to vent if you need to - we are here to support each other. I know how hard those first 12 weeks are and then after then there are new worries (I've found it never really goes away-that is what loss does to us, we know there are no guarentees at anytime in the pregnancy) Just try to take care of yourself best you can and take one day at a time. I found snaking regularly helped with the MS, hope it gets better for you soon. Vickie hope your kidney infection clears up soon, that must be awful! Have you started antibiotics?

Yeah I have to take four a day for a week. I have never had a kidney infection when not pregnant but all the time in pregnancy.

When I was 18 weeks with Maff I had one that antibiotics didn't clear up and had to be admitted to antenatal ward for IV antibiotics. I felt a bit stupid with a tiny bump amid all these women in for induction.



TripleB said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> OMG i am so hungry - all the time. DH is wonderful and does all the cooking, but i swear down if my food isn't here soon i'm gonna chuck a strop!!!
> 
> Haha Deb - the other day I was waiting for DH to make me dinner and when he just sat there playing stupid computer games I burst into tears and said "how can you let this happen? I'm so hungry"! Talk about drama queen - he does a good impression of me doing this so everyone knows I'm a highly-strung preggo! xxxClick to expand...

PMSL That cracked me up.


----------



## MissMaternal

Oh vickie, sorry to hear you've got a kidney infection hun :( xx


----------



## KimmyB

4D scan booked for Saturday :wohoo:


----------



## Minimin

KimmyB said:


> 4D scan booked for Saturday :wohoo:

:yipee: !!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm not having a good day. I am feeling pessimistic and feeling like this pregnancy will go wrong at any time. I am counting down the weeks until I am where I lost Isabella, each week taking me closer to where they will tell me I am losing this baby too.

I have even booked a babybond scan for Sunday. I figured that if I am going to lose this one too I'd like some nice pictures before hand.

I can't imagine having a baby at the end of this.


----------



## Minimin

Vickieh1981 said:


> I'm not having a good day. I am feeling pessimistic and feeling like this pregnancy will go wrong at any time. I am counting down the weeks until I am where I lost Isabella, each week taking me closer to where they will tell me I am losing this baby too.
> 
> I have even booked a babybond scan for Sunday. I figured that if I am going to lose this one too I'd like some nice pictures before hand.
> 
> I can't imagine having a baby at the end of this.

:hugs: vickie- I know it is hard, especially after Isabella, but you have to stay positive for the babba. everyday is a step closer. Like you I cant imagine getting my baby at the end of this and also find it ahrd to stay positive. but we have to try. :)
I hope you feel better after Sunday babe.
We're here if you want to chat.


----------



## essie0828

Hi everyone. Hope all is well. Had my first scan yesterday and found out everything is in the right place. Just a tiny little sac but its there. :) they estimate that im 4w 3d and i go back the 27th 4 another scan. Prayin 4 good news then. Wishing everyone the best.


----------



## KimmyB

Brilliant news Essie! Vickie, hope you're feeling better about everything :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Come on girls - what are you all up to? UPdates please.


----------



## debgreasby

Not up to much apart from feeling exhausted and sick lol.

1 month till my 12 week scan (17th Sept) Please please let this baby be ok :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

Are you finding it gets more nervewracking the further you get?

After my early loss once I got to 8 weeks with Isabella I started to relax. This time I am getting worse.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Had been keeping myself under wraps until we'd had a private scan to check if everything was progressing ok. Amm pleased to report that everything went well, am measuring at 9w 2d so only 1 day less than I had worked out. The lady said everything looks perfect for that gestation, she showed us the hearbeat a lovely strong 178bpm tadpole even did a couple of somersaults and waved to us We got 6 pictures - not got a scanner so have taken a photo using my camera for you all, it isn't amazingly clear but you can get the idea.

https://i38.tinypic.com/2h4dkyt.jpg

Hopefully I can start relaxiing now and start actually believe that this is a real pregnancy and start enjoying it :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

Third tri according to my box ticker! :wohoo:


----------



## TripleB

I'm stupidly busy at work (bring on the maternity leave) but all well with me and scarily large bump for 19 weeks. Less than 3 weeks to next scan, started to worry about abnormalities now... xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

SmileyShazza said:


> Had been keeping myself under wraps until we'd had a private scan to check if everything was progressing ok. Amm pleased to report that everything went well, am measuring at 9w 2d so only 1 day less than I had worked out. The lady said everything looks perfect for that gestation, she showed us the hearbeat a lovely strong 178bpm tadpole even did a couple of somersaults and waved to us We got 6 pictures - not got a scanner so have taken a photo using my camera for you all, it isn't amazingly clear but you can get the idea.
> 
> https://i38.tinypic.com/2h4dkyt.jpg
> 
> Hopefully I can start relaxiing now and start actually believe that this is a real pregnancy and start enjoying it :happydance:

I think that's a lovely clear picture



Tulip said:


> Third tri according to my box ticker! :wohoo:

How didthat happen already?????



TripleB said:


> I'm stupidly busy at work (bring on the maternity leave) but all well with me and scarily large bump for 19 weeks. Less than 3 weeks to next scan, started to worry about abnormalities now... xxx

Can we see a bump pic? I can't believe you are nearly half way already. What date is your 20 weeks scan? My nearly 14 week scan is on the 7th September - we could end up there together lol


----------



## TripleB

I'll take a bump pic tomorrow and post Vick. My 20 week scan is at nearly 22 weeks on Mon 6th Sept. It's at the Centre for Health in Aldershot. Is yours at Frimley? It's going fast but I'm more amazed at how far you are along! xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

My 12 week one is nearly 14 weeks. They seem to run behind there. Mine is at Aldershot too. It's a shame they are a day apart - we could have met up lol.

I am shocked that I am 11 weeks tomorrow too. That seemed ages off when I found out at 3 weeks.


----------



## Tulip

Vickieh1981 said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Third tri according to my box ticker! :wohoo:
> 
> How didthat happen already?????Click to expand...

I have absolutely no idea :shock:

Hope you're all OK girls. Munch is a wide-awake boy today, he's not stopped all morning!


----------



## Vickieh1981

27 weeks is just unbelievable.


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: Tulip! Great news!!! Munch Being active- he's celebrating his 27th week! LOL


----------



## KimmyB

Bless Munch, well done boy, keep up the activity! My little man has been quite active today too, I just love it :D
:hi: Shazza, nice to have you back. What a little cutie you've got there! Glad all is well :hugs:
Min! Nice to see you here aswell, I saw your good news on your other thread, so glad for you x


----------



## Minimin

Hey KimmyB and Babba!! How are you guys? :)


----------



## KimmyB

We're just great thanks Min! Happy 26 weeks Babybell :cake: !! How are you feeling in yourself? Can't believe you're over 9 weeks already! :D x


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: to 26 weeks! My goodness it feels like just yesterday you got your BFP- you are soooooo close now! How exciting. I am loving the 4D image too. When did you get that done? and where? DH and I are thinking we will get one done. I need constant reassurance that things are going fine so a scan between my '12' and '20' scan will be needed :(

according to my last scan I am going to be 10 weeks tomorrow- I am so anxious all the time and manage to convince myself that something is wrong all the time :( nothing to base my fears on though :(

How are you doing otherwise- when are u finishing work? Want to see bump piccie!


----------



## KimmyB

I can understand why you're feeling that way, I was (and still am to an extent) the same. The worry never goes unfortunately but we just have to hope for the best :hugs: I'm hoping to work right up until the birth (I only work 16hrs per week anyway and won't be getting any maternity pay) so would rather spend more time with baby when he's here. My bosses are really good though and have just said take it a day at a time, if I'm feeling exhausted then I have to stop. 
I think a scan between 12 and 20 weeks is a good idea, it certainly helped me when I had a slight bleed at 14 weeks. And the amount they change during that time is just mind blowing! Happy 10 weeks for tomorrow :cake: !!
Here's a bump pic for you....(24weeks and 2 days)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs301.snc4/40382_10150242886445532_599570531_14060719_8256435_n.jpg


----------



## Minimin

KimmyB- you look lovely! youre gorgeous! Bump suits you very much so and the dress you got on is fantastic!

I really find it hard to imagine myself at that stage :(


Glad your bosses have been understanding. I am looking for work but soon it wont be worth it as I will have to tell them straightaway :?

Where did you get your 4D scan done?


----------



## KimmyB

Aw thankyou, I have put on 2 stone so far so feeling far from my best but it's a small price to pay for a baby. You will get there Min (in approx 14 weeks!) I know how hard it is to imagine yourself with a bump but it WILL happen! 
I got my current job (which is my dream job) at 20 weeks pregnant!Never thought anyone would want to employ me but there you go!So good luck with the job hunting, I know its a pain in the a*se!
We had the scan at Babybond and was impressed. It was quite expensive (£180 for our package) for that we got 30min scan in 4d and a little in 2d, fetal weight estimation and well-being check, 6 colour prints and about 12 black and white prints plus a 10min dvd. They do a range of scans depending on your gestation, check out their website - I think they're all over the country x


----------



## Minimin

No way did you put on two stones- you must have been non- existent before!!

Great to hear you got your job when you were pregnant- I will keep applying and looking :) What do you do?

We have several baby bonds around London area and I did have a look last week when I was looking to see if we could have another reassurance scan between now and 13 weeks. I saw some 4d things for around £250- so your price sounds pretty good. And you got tons of things. DH will definitely be up for that. I will look out the place now.

Been really bored and antsy today- eating is boring me- I find I have no appetite- then marving like a crazy woman and then sick! LOL- rollercoaster all the way!

Hope you have a nice weekend planned. What are you up to?

Mine is busy- like I like it- so Monday will be here sooner! :oP


----------



## Vickieh1981

You look excellent Kimmy. I was just thinking how slim you are so I think you are fine!!!

I feel huge already. I had gained half a stone after losing Isabella so was starting this pregnancy fatter anyway.

This is today 11 week "Bump"


----------



## debgreasby

Vickie - has anyone noticed yet?


----------



## Minimin

looking good Vickie :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Vickie - has anyone noticed yet?

No and we're still sticking with not telling anyone until 16 weeks.

Why? Do you think it's noticeable?


----------



## KimmyB

Wow you look great Vickie! I'd really popped out by 11 weeks, everyone was guessing.
Min - I was 9 stone before and am currently 11. I just never thought I'd put on so much weight so it has come as a bit of a shock but I can't really moan. My current job is assistant cake maker in a bespoke wedding cake shop (I basically paly with cake and chocolate all day, it's great!). Never thought about Babybond being more expensive in London, I'm up north so thats probably why. We did get a lot from it and wouldn't change it atall but I have read some women have had a similar package elsewhere for less money. Like I say though, really good service.
Weekend plans...I'm working tomorrow half day the DH has said he will cook me a nice meal as he's off to the footy all day :D Sunday I should really catch up on my ironing, boohoo! What have you got planned?x


----------



## Tulip

I love Kimmy's bump pic so much still :D

Min, I went to babybond in Norbury with Ruby and really didn't like it (not just because they didn't diagnose her acrania - the clinic wasn't so welcoming). I can't recommend the Maidstone branch enough if you're prepared to travel out. Next Saturday is our third visit to them :cloud9:

Starting our hypnobirthing tomorrow :yipee:


----------



## TripleB

Ooooh Kimmy, that does sound like a dream job! I'm so bloody busy in my job at the moment, I'm not liking it much at all!

Min, so pleased everything is going well for you, it's so nice that we're all having a good time of it - we deserve it!

Vick, love the little bump, won't be long and people will start noticing! I've had so many people who don't know ask me when my baby is due - including the checkout lady in Sainsburys, so I'm taking that as I look pregnant not just fat! Will post a bump pic when DH brings the camera home from V Festival - glad I'm off to a spa day rather than camping in the rain!

Thumbs up for Babybond from me too - Heathrow branch. Good luck with hypnobirthing Nic, someone has lent me the Gentle Birth Method book, the hypnobirthing bits in there relax me just reading them! 

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks Tulip, ooh good luck with the hynobirthing, let us know how it goes!
Sorry to hear you're so busy Triple, when do you plan on starting maternity leave?
Well I had a complete overhaul of our finances last night (What a way to spend a friday night!) and I think I've cracked it. We are so useless with saving etc and something just clicked in my brain "We need savings!!" Must be because the baby's on the way. So hopefully with this new budget we'll be a little comfier and be able to buy the last few bits we need. Until Oct 22nd when the government decide to screw us over with the interest rate and our mortgage goes up again :dohh:
Hope everyone else is fine, happy saturday :flower:


----------



## debgreasby

Vickie - not blatantly obvious... but if i knew you in real life i'd be looking at your tum and wondering :)


----------



## TripleB

Vick - here's my bump pic as promised. Went shopping today for lots of lovely maternity clothes (Baby Gap is my new favourite shop!).
 



Attached Files:







19+3.JPG
File size: 70.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Vickie - not blatantly obvious... but if i knew you in real life i'd be looking at your tum and wondering :)

TBH I don't think I am going to be able to hide it for another 4.5 weeks to get to 16 weeks. I really wanted to though - maybe people just won't ask outright lol


----------



## Vickieh1981

You look great Louise. Did you go to the Gap in Guildford?


----------



## TripleB

I did - got a few sale bits in the maternity section and browsed the baby clothes (not going to buy until scan - 2 weeks to wait!) xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Loving the bump Louise!!


----------



## Minimin

loving the bump pic triple B!!!
Kimmy- I envy your job- I dont know how you cope with not stuffing yourself every day! 
Tulip- hypnobirthing is good stuff- my nice SIL had it with her first one and she loved it. Made her so relaxed :)
Vickie- I was hoping to wait till 16 weeks but think I may be pushing it. I will try and post a pic of me tomorrow. 
I find different times of the day I am more bloated than others :(
Thanks for the advice on different BabyBonds- I will have a look tomorrow.

Kimmy-Hope your weekend went well and you managed to get some chilling time in :) My weekend was busy- I had a family wedding to go to and had to travel North of the river (Thames). Spent time with my niece and nephew so not all bad :) But knackering. Good in one way as it kept my mind off worrying- but now home so worrying LOL!

hope you girls had a good weekend :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

Min glad you had a nice weekend. Mine was pretty relaxed (STILL not got round to doing that mountain of ironing :dohh:) For the first week in my job I could've literally eaten the place :D But now I get sick of the sight of cake so rarely want to eat it! Good thing really! I've got a busy week coming up which will take me to 27 weeks on Friday, I still count the days even this late on! What are your plans for the week? When is your next scan?x


----------



## Minimin

:wave: KimmyB!
I can imagine you are sick at the sight of cakes :) I bet! roll on Friday I say.. I bet your dont stop counting- not even until the wee one is here.

I am trying to book a private scan this Friday- just waiting on them to get back to me. It will be kinda mid way between the NHS scans. I still feel like I am not really pregnant- though I pee for England, some sore Nipples and still not sleeping! I have a sodding cold too this morning :( I know it is normal to lose symptoms but still concerning!

I hope you dont mind me asking- did you feel like you were having a boy or girl.bI have been reading tales and myths about gender predictions. TBH- I have no idea about me!!

I have a semi- busy week. Today I am chilling and most of tomorrow. But then I am heading to spend the latter half of my week with my niece and nephew. I have Natural History Museum and picnic planned :) 

Are you working? how are you feeling?

Minimin xxxxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Min sounds like a lovely week you've got planned there, especially if you can have your scan on Friday! I'm sure it will ease your mind (atleast for a little while!). WRT the gender I just had a feeling it was a boy from day one! I told everyone it was a boy before we had the scan and I was right. Suppose it could've been a coincidence but I never wavered from thinking boy. I never did any gender prediction tests though.
I wouldn't worry about your symptoms hun, they really do come and go. I can remember having the odd day when I didn't feel sick once and I'd be thinking the worst, but lo and behold he'd make up for it the next day :haha: Little monkey! How far along are you now?
Day off today then back to work tomorrow, working an extra day this week as we've got a lot of work on. Plan for today is to blitz the bedroom, do the big shop and start on that ironing that is haunting me....Hope you have a nice day :flower: xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Vickie, Kimmy and Triple -- i'm loving the bumpage pics!!! xx


----------



## Minimin

KimmyB- Just reading what you are doing sounds too much effort! I am sitting her watching crap telly and waiting for Babybond to get back to me.

I am about 10.5 weeks atm- Nearing 11 if I get the scan this friday :) 

I hope you manage to get your feet up after that ironing and running about :)


----------



## KimmyB

Well just finished the bedroom, looking much better now :D It's the only room we've not got round to decorating since we moved in hence the disaster area. Waiting for DH to get home from work before doing the big shop (I don't like to do it on my own anymore). So planned to put my feet up and watch some trashy tv but there's nothing on! Then I remembered I've got "The Tudors" series 1 and 2 on dvd so currently watching that, gota love it even if it isn't historically correct :wink:
Wow 10.5 weeks! You'll be 2nd tri before you know it :wohoo:
Thanks MissMaternal! How are you doing? x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Louise &#8211; love the bump picture :thumbup: you look absolutely fab lady!

Glad to hear everyone had good weekends :) I had a nice relaxing one spent Saturday evening watching X Factor and then yesterday spent the afternoon in the park with OH , friends and a lovely picnic watching Finding Nemo on a big screen in the sunshine.

Am just counting down the days at work this week as am off to Norfolk for a few days on Saturday, cannot wait really feel like I need a nice break away from this place. Should be a nice relaxing run up to our dating scan a week on Friday too &#8211; am keeping everything crossed that all is well then hopefully we can share our news :flower:


----------



## posh

Hi girls. 
Sorry I haven't been on here for ages, no particular reason, just wanted the days and weeks to pass quick and they have - I'm 11 weeks on wednesday :wacko:
Had booking in appointment with midwife a few weeks ago - discussed what happened with Josh, its nice as he is a permanent thing in my green notes now (states NND). I will have to see a consultant and she also see's no reason why I can't have a C-Sec if I want.

Got my first scan on 8th September, will be 13 weeks then. Fingers crossed that there is a little bean floating about in there with a beating heart :thumbup:.

Its good to see so many of us progressing really well. Here's to reaching the end with a bundle of joy waiting for us! :happydance:

Still a few of the girlies in TTCAL i wanna see in here soon! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Minimin

Hey KimmyB, Shazza and Posh!
Shazza and Posh- we are about the same stage along- I cant wait for our dating scans to be here! I've got my fingers crossed for all of us :)

Kimmy- Glad you have your feet up. I have not seen the Tudors- hope you enjoyed it.
I put my head down and feel asleep for almost two hours!!! Shizzer! Now am all groggy- had some fruit and then tea and biccies and now feel sick- Seem to find post eating I feel nauseaus! Does anyone else have this?

Thinking of something like yogurt or vanilla icecream for dinner- is this cravings or my cold brewing! 

Hope everyone else had a good Monday!!


----------



## Tulip

Glad you're all well girls and lovely to see you Posh!

Min, I only felt sick when cleaning my teeth or after eating. Nice work x

Hypno was great, Munch was going MENTAL every time I tried to concentrate, he really enjoyed it. I hope it'll make a big difference for me when the big day comes :shock:

Got my 4D scan on Saturday! :happydance:


----------



## Minimin

Ohh Tulip!! I bet you cant wait until Sat! I cant wait to see Munchkin in 4d!
Glad you (and Munchkin) are liking the hypnobirthing. I have every faith it will be helpful when the time arises :)

I just confirmed my booking with Babybond this Friday at 1pm. I am bricking it. Really feel as if there will be bad news. I still have sore nips when sleeping, sinuses, and peeing. i dont like most foods and was constipated but the Acu guy used some points on Saturday so i have cleared that up... ahem.. literally!

KimmyB- how was your day off- hope Tudors kept you entertained!

Have some errands and then Acu today- off to my niece and nephew this evening and then with them until Friday! Great as it will keep me mind off things :)

Hope you ladies are well xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck for friday Min, I'm praying for good news for you :hugs: Day off yesterday was nice, went out for tea with DH which was also lovely. All you can eat chinese probably wasn't the best idea though considering my stomach feels about the same size as a hamster's cheek pouch :haha: Been to work today and feeling a little uncomfortable so the ironings out of the window, DH has ordered me to put my feet up for the rest of the evening :D I'm not going to argue.x


----------



## TripleB

Hello lovelies

I am sooooooo tired. Don't know where its come from in the last few days but I could go to bed and sleep for a week! Been at home this afternoon as we were having a new washing machine delivered. Was supposed to be doing some work but have pretty much been browsing the net looking at babystuff and yawning my head off! 

That's nice of your hubby Kimmy. I was going to try and make mine do dinner but plumbing in the washing machine is his main priority - which for someone who is pathalogically rubbish at DIY will take him most of the evening and lots of swearing. Take-away night I think!

Good luck for Friday Min. Which Babybond did you plump for in the end? I'm sure you'll have a good experience there, worth it to see your precious bean again.

I am getting impatient for my next scan. Have told myself its not a problem that I'll be nearly 22 weeks when it happens but keep reading about people at the same stage as me having their scans this week - almost tempted to ring up and change my date!

So has anyone else got any exciting news?
 
xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Take-away night sounds like a brill idea Louise! Bless your DH, mine is the same with the swearing and DIY :haha: Aw it is a shame that you have to wait so long for your scan, that would do my head in x


----------



## TripleB

It is doing my head in! After my 12-week scan the sonographer wrote on my notes next scan 20+1 26th August. When I went to the desk the receptionist gave me 6th Sept and it wasn't until we were in the car on the way home that I thought why has she booked it that late. Probably too late to kick up a fuss now. Suppose its only a week on Monday but feels like ages since we say our little one! I'm glad I'm feeling the movements daily now so at least have that for reassurance.

No hubby isn't practical at all. We are supposed to be decorating pretty much the whole house before baby - so far not good - bathroom half completed and that's it!

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> It is doing my head in! After my 12-week scan the sonographer wrote on my notes next scan 20+1 26th August. When I went to the desk the receptionist gave me 6th Sept and it wasn't until we were in the car on the way home that I thought why has she booked it that late. Probably too late to kick up a fuss now. Suppose its only a week on Monday but feels like ages since we say our little one! I'm glad I'm feeling the movements daily now so at least have that for reassurance.
> 
> No hubby isn't practical at all. We are supposed to be decorating pretty much the whole house before baby - so far not good - bathroom half completed and that's it!
> 
> xxx

They would probably tell you it was fine anyway - I heard her book one for a woman today at 22 weeks and when the woman protested she said the scan s fine between 19-23 weeks


----------



## TripleB

That's what I thought Vick, no point in kicking up a fuss. Glad to read your scan went well today, sorry you had an evil sonographer though. xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> That's what I thought Vick, no point in kicking up a fuss. Glad to read your scan went well today, sorry you had an evil sonographer though. xxx

Yeah lets hope that neither of us get her for our next one.

Do you remember who you had for your first one? There are a few lovely ones there. A guy called Duncan is sooooo sweet.


----------



## TripleB

I had Duncan, he's fab! He spent ages showing us everything, had read my notes so knew about the MC and didn't charge for 4 pics! I hope I get him week after next! xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

He is the most lovely of all of them. He was the one who told me Jessica was a girl and I still remember that 4 years on.

Everyone of my scans he has done have been lovely, indepth and lots of pictures.


----------



## Minimin

Hi ladies :wave:
Just a quick one to see how ure all doing. Kimmy- glad DH is being nice - tho I think all of them think they're good & dIY & few are!:lol:

Tulip & triple! Glad to hear ure well. I book baby bond in the city (London) still can't believe I will be seeing babba soon. 

Stay well ladies xxxxxx


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: Min, just dropped in to say a quick good luck for your scan today, when I woke up I remembered straight away that it's your scan day so quickly logged on (I'm off to the hairdressers soon!) Please play nice little babba. Let us know how you get on :hugs: x


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Min! So excited for you! xx


----------



## TripleB

Good luck Min - can't wait to see pics! xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Have booked another private scan for tomorrow as freaked after the spotting yesterday.

It will use all of my birthday money up but que sera sera lol.

I pray that bubba will still be okay in there


----------



## roonsma

I'm sure it'll a be fine Vickie but good luck anyway! x


----------



## Minimin

:wave: ladies. Thanks so much for remembering!
Baby bond was very good- we saw babba- very happy and moving around! Measuring 11w and HB of 173! The sonographer was really nice and also eased my fears by saying the nuchal fold looked thin and should be all ok! Bladder was present- so Kidneys should be working well. Babba had all its bits and pieces and also manage to wave! DH was in love! He hasnt been googling as much as me so he was amazed to be able to see the side profile and face etc!

Post pictures below. They ran out of film to print so gave us 5 images on a CD!


----------



## KimmyB

Aw brilliant news Min, been lookin for updates for hours :haha: What a cutie, bet you're over the moon!! Well done little one!

Vickie, hope everyting is ok at the scan tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Ta Kimmy! Feeling a little more reassured now. Sorry it took so long to get images up :(
How are you?


----------



## KimmyB

Glad to hear it Min - loving the ticker btw :thumbup:
I'm fine thankyou, been to the hairdressers for 3 hours today :/ got too hot and nearly fainted :dohh: How you doing? xxx


----------



## Tulip

gorgeous piccies Min!

Hope you're feeling better Kimmy - happy 27 weeks hon :cloud9:


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks Tulip, how you doing? Can't believe I'm 27 weeks! Just watching a channel 4 documentry called the incubator, very interesting and scary all at the same time x


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies!
Kimmy- 3 hours! Wow- I need to go too :) Did you get a new hairstyle done?
Incubator? is that 4oD?

Tulip- how are you my love?

I am feeling a little more reassured now. I didn't realise how stressed I was and how the scan has eased me :)
It does still feel unreal as I cant feel anything though :)

What are you ladies doing this weekend?

I have more acu tomorrow and then meeting DH's god son and family before heading to my mums :) like to keep myself busy LOL-


----------



## KimmyB

I'm glad the scan has had that effect on you Min, clever little baby you've got there :D
I had a total revamp of the hair, its sort of inverted bob with full fringe and I've gone from blonde to brunette :O Really needed a change though! Not got much planned for weekend, work tomorrow morning and a friends for sunday roast. Have a nice weekend hun :) xxx


----------



## Minimin

Wow complete change- How great! I like bobs- Changing from Brunette to blonde too :)

sounds like a nice chilled weekend you got there :)
I'll try and pop on and off as much as I can! But in the meantime thinking of you all :)


oh and Kimmy- happy 27th week!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Such gorgeous pics min.


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Kimmy B and Vickie :)

Vickie- I hope tomorrow goes ok and reassures you babe- What time is your scan?
I know spotting can be so normal but with our pasts I think it is so unnerving. I am praying for your beanie :hugs:

Tulip- I can hardly believe you are in your 28th week as well. I will be lost without you and Kimmy :(


----------



## KimmyB

Min I won't be going anywhere atleast til you've got your little baby in your arms aswell :hugs: xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

12pm hun xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I don't think I posted yesterday with my good news - too busy moaning.

I got my downs risk back (not that I would love baby any less anway) and it's one in 15,000 so that's excellent.

Been up since 5:30. Can't sleep, so nervous.


----------



## Tulip

Min, we're not going anywhere you nutter! Obv when he's here I'll have to cut down on my subscribed threads (I can't keep up with them all now!) But I'll still be living in the journals, in here and in Winter and Spring babies. Can't wait to see you with a little one in your arms! You'll feel him in a few weeks I'm sure - I got a couple of flutters at 14w when I lay on my tummy. If I try to lay on my tummy now I get a very angry baby :haha:

Looks like The Incubator will be on 4OD but isn't up yet. I shall watch it too - good to be prepared, right?

28+2 today. It still feels like a dream.... and yet 40w is soooooo far away. Need to talk to MW about birth options this week really, have been having a bit of a wobble over my homebirth. It's not labour and birth that worry me but the fear that he'd need resuscitating and they can't wake him up :(

On the upside, 4D scan at 11.40. I'm so excited! Mum is coming with us :D


----------



## Snoozie

Gatecrashing to say good luck to Vickie. Sat waiting for your call.xxxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Bump. Come on girls I need updates.

I miss seeing some of you who aren't on the spring thread.


----------



## TripleB

Nothing to update from me really, just waiting for my scan on Monday. DH has now felt the baby kick which is cool and its leaping around a lot during the day (quiet at night - start as you mean to go on little one please!). I'm on countdown to holiday mode - 3 weeks and 2 days until we're off to Hong Kong for 10 days - babymoon here we come! xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Oooh that sounds good.

I always remember when your scan is as mine is the day after lol. I have my nice free rescan tomorrow though


----------



## TripleB

I read about that - at least they care about the service they give - and you get a free scan - yay! xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I am hoping that it will put my mind at ease a bit. And hopefully get some good pictures


----------



## TripleB

The pics I got from Babybond at 8 weeks were so clear (even if baby looked like an alien!) so I am sure at nearly 13 weeks you'll get some great ones - maybe one for your ticker?! xxx


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies! :wave:
I am pleased they offered to re- scan you Vickie. I went to the one in London City last Friday for my reassurance scan. They called it a dating scan. I had to wait about 20 minutes to be see as they were running late :(
The sonographer was such a lovely lovely lady- the scan equipment was really good and we saw baby moving about, waving arms and legs. it was amazing!!! DH was floored! I cant believe all that wriggling was going on and I dont feel it :(
The only thing they had wrong was their printer wasnt working so they gave me images on a CD. We didnt get to see the ones they put on and I was sure when I looked at them there were better shots :shrug: The one on my avatar is the best one we got. DH was very impressed with the service and we shall be using them again between our anomaly scan and the scan at 22 weeks.
I look forward to some lovely pictures tomorrow Vickie :)

tripleB- how awesome you feel babba kicking. I bet DH is so chuffed. I am jealous you are going on a Babymoon- so is this a holiday you booked to get some time together before the wee one arrives? I asked DH yesterday if we could go away too. I think once we got the all clear scan in next week I will look into it. Are there limits to when we can fly and where we can/can not go? Also what about a beach holiday when preggo?

I hope you ladies are enjoying the sunshine- albeit a tad cold.


----------



## TripleB

Great avatar pic Min - you must be over the moon!

It is fab to feel the little one moving - daily reassurance that he/she is ok in there! Your DH will love it when he can feel too.

We booked this holiday just before I got my BFP, knowing (hoping) there was a chance I would be pregnant when we went. Different airlines have different restrictions but Virgin allow you to fly up to 28 weeks without a doctors note (I'll be 26 weeks on the return flight so just ok). I am really looking forward to some us time. DH wanted to go to the Far East so we basically chose one of the few places where I wouldn't require injections and has good standards of healthcare. I think a beach holiday would be fine (I intend to spend a day or so on the beach) so long as you don't overheat yourself, make use of the shade and drink plenty of water.

Loving this late summer weather! 

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Good idea about the holiday I say. It wont be long before it wont be just the two of you :)

I cant wait until I can feel something. I hear it will be another few weeks before I do. It must be awesome :)

I bet your also excited about your scan on Monday??


----------



## TripleB

I started to feel flutterings (feels like being ticked from the inside) around 18 weeks. They turned into light kicks around 20 weeks and get stronger each day now. You might feel them earlier or later than this but its amazing when you do!

I am excited but also worried about anomalies as I think they go over everything - organs, limbs etc. Just have to keep up the PMA that everything is ok in there! When is your 12-week NHS scan Min?

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Hey, 
I cant wait to get to 18 weeks now! :)
I have my scan on the 9th of Sept so a week or so away- far too long :( I will be about 13w then not 12 as well so hope babba is nice and big!

I bet you are nervous hun :hugs: but remember all has been well so far- lots of kicks so I am sure babba is tellin you it is ok! I cant wait to see the pics! When did you have you last scan?


----------



## TripleB

I had it at the beginning of July at 12+5 so it really does seem a long time ago! My friend lent me her doppler so I could hear the heartbeat when I wanted to before the kicks started - don't think I would have lasted this long without it!

I am excited about shopping! Haven't bought anything except maternity gear yet - going to drag DH to the shops straight after the scan if all is well!

You should get some lovely pics at 13 weeks!

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Oh which doppler did you opt for. I am still undecided as to whether I should get one. I want one for reassurance but dont want it to panic me :)

I hope you get lots of stuff shopping :) Like you I havent done any shopping. I am waiting until a lot later- My brother has had a boy and a girl in the past three years so I have tons of gear from her to get going with. In fact, most of the new born stuff I shopped for her when she had my nephew. He was first born and we didnt know what colour so we have tons of neutral stuff! LOL

As for Maternity gear... I think I need it now- My trousers are already uncomfortable and I am already in tracky bottoms 90% of the time... the other 10% in PJ's :haha:


----------



## TripleB

I was given the angelsounds one and picked up the HB around 13 weeks. Its a tough decision because I didn't want to be scared either when you can't find it. Maybe leave it a little longer and see how you feel about it after your scan. I would say though that the reassurance it does give you on a panicky day is fantastic.

Sounds like you're in line for lots of baby stuff from your brother. I have to say we've done brilliantly with stuff being given to us - travel system, cot, moses basket, bouncing chair....the list goes on....!

Won't be long Min and you'll have to succumb to the maternity wear - comfort is the key but sometimes tracky bottoms just aren't the look you are going for! My fav shop at the moment is Baby Gap - really nice maternity wear (some in the sale) and a quick browse through the baby stuff on the way out!

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Hee hee :haha: I like the sneaky look at baby stuff on the way out! I am sure you will be able to pick up some nice bargains too :)
Like you said- tracky bottoms will not be the look I want to be in- As I am at home atm- and not working it is so easy to just get into them after morning shower! I will have to make more of an effort!

travel cot is the only thing I dont think we will inherit. I cant wait until I feel safe enough to bring the stuff home :) and get my spare room sorted :) 

I do think it is nice to be able to get some stuff from family and friends as at first the little ones grow like WEEDS!

Just looked for Angelsound doppler- did yours just give you the HB only or HB and HRate?


----------



## Tulip

Min that pic is wonderful! Glad they looked after you, I had a fabbo time at Maidstone again on Sat. 

My boss is 19w, her movements atthe mo were described as 'like when you have a worm in your hands and it wriggles and tickles you!' She can't wait for proper kicks, the 'worm' makes her squirm LOL

As for me... Munch was trying to escape at 3am this morning, he was booting my left side so hard!


----------



## TripleB

Haha Nic! Perfect analogy, made me squirm too!

I don't have the one with HB rate on Min but if I was buying one I'd probably go for one that does - sucker for a gadget!

I've just had a mooch around Mamas and Papas, so cute but so expensive! Thank god for generous friends and family! Did get a few maternity tops though!

xxx


----------



## roonsma

Hi ladies, had NT scan yesterday and all is well!! Baby was measuring 12+2 so a day ahead and the little heart was beating away at 162 bpm.

Now looking forward a little more to my dating scan next week!

Hi to all xx


----------



## Tulip

Wonderful, well done Rach! xx


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Rach :wohoo:
Tulip-Thanks and what a great analogy! LOL- I can imagine it feeling weird- but I still want it :haha: Munch being cheeky again :lol: has to wait a few more weeks- no amount of kicking is going to help :) Maidstone Kent isnt too far from me :) though easier for me to get to the City one with Train links and DH working in town. I cant wait for my next one with them :) Are you getting anymore done?

TripleB- I am thinking of getting on- you have seen how many times I have thought about it and mentioned it.. shall I just get one- it could be here for tomorrow and I can spend the weekend looking- I am just over 12 weeks so I am a little early I guess! Oh dear- or maybe wait until after the scan next thursday? Then I can get one and it wil be around the stage I can get a HB on it???? Grrrhh hate my indecisiveness!!!
Mammas and Pappas has some lllluuuurrvvvvlllyyyy gear. But like you said sooo expensive! My SIL mentioned I wont get a cot as her lil ones are still in theirs so I have to get gifted that or have to buy one- she said it was about £200-300!!! EEEEEEKKKKKK

i have Acu this afternoon- I keep asking him to check my pulse and confirm I am still pregnant. He must think I am mad the amount of times (3) a week I ask him!

Hope you are all doing well ladies :)


----------



## Tulip

Nope, no more scans for us now, just waiting... and waiting.... :D


----------



## Minimin

ooohh- I am so excited for you babe! I guess your next thing is getting on mat leave- roll on!!!!


----------



## Tulip

Man, I can't wait. The commute is really getting to me. Esp next week as we're so shortstaffed I can't get a day off. (I have far too many hours on the clock as it is - can see myself turning up on my last day having not been in all week :haha: )

Off to MW now, let's see how my boy is doing xxx


----------



## Minimin

Hope all is well with MW :)
Hello to lil boy :wave:


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: girls!
Great news roonsma! Well done little baby!
:hi: Min, how are you doing? I'd get a doppler if I was you! I got the Angelsounds one and never really had a problem finding heartbeat, even early on (may have to search but always found it) Gave me such relief and peace of mind when he was too little to feel moving. Just realised your ticker is opposite to mine! So your LO is 12 weeks and 1 day along and thats how long my LO has got left to cook!
Happy 29 weeks Tulip and Munch :flower:


----------



## Tulip

Hi Kimmy! :hi:
MW was fantastic, full steam ahead for homebirth assuming we both stay well. She's well into hypno as well, hope she's on shift for the birth :yipee:


----------



## Minimin

:wave: morning ladies
Great news Tulip! All aboard for home birthing. Are you going to get a pool in too?

Ok KimmyB and Tulip I am going to order one- bummer as I always get geared up by the weekend and then have to wait all weekend to be able to get the darn thing ordered!

Nothing much going on here- still scared without reason. My Acu guy said my pulse was good again- and he helped with my sinuses which was wonderful as it meant I had a somewhat decent nights sleep :)

Kimmy- only 12 w to cook! how exciting. how have you been babe?

Tulip hope your well today too :)


----------



## Tulip

Yeah defo hiring a pool as not allowed G&A til 7cm :shock: as they only carry small cylinders!

Go for the Doppler, it's great to tide you over until you feel movement daily :D Love all round xxx


----------



## Minimin

didnt get it :( maybe next week- like I always say. 

Pottered about in my garden and think it was too much as I started feeling tugging and stretching in abdomen area- I am assuming this is normal and loving it :)

Shame about G and A being limited- hmmm... you would think they could get more cylinders? Though I am looking at Birthing pools as I think it would be really relaxing too.

Have a good weekend ladies :)


----------



## MissMaternal

Tulip glad everything was ok at the midwife!

Tulip and Minimin, i have always wanted to use a pool too. Not at home though, in hospital. And i want to use it just for labour and get out for the birth. The only thing that puts me off is that if you use a pool you can't have an epidural, so i'm torn between the two lol!! xx


----------



## debgreasby

I'm telling you.. if they refuse me an epidural this time heads are gonna roll!


----------



## KimmyB

I'll definietly be opting for the epidural (if I can have one) I know I'm not good with pain so think it's the best option for me. How is everyone? How you doing Min? Hope your stretching pains have eased :) xx


----------



## Tulip

debgreasby said:


> I'm telling you.. if they refuse me an epidural this time heads are gonna roll!

:rofl:

I hope that between TENS, water and hypno I can manage it. I have quite a good pain threshold. And if I can get to 7cm, I can get to 10cm, right? :)

Hope you're all well.


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies!!
I agree- anything to help with pain. I am trying to believe I wont need an epi- and G and A will do but I dont know. I also thought I had a good pain threshold but who knows :shrug:

Busy Saturday for me- Acupuncture, grocery shopping, house shopping, kitchen cleaning and just made Shepards pie (veggie version) Just sat down and dont think i am going to get up again.

Kimmy- tuggings have resided a little :) thanks :flower: I am just real tired from being on my feet today- Evening in front of the TV/Computer I think :)

how are you?

Minimin


----------



## debgreasby

Tulip said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling you.. if they refuse me an epidural this time heads are gonna roll!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I hope that between TENS, water and hypno I can manage it. I have quite a good pain threshold. And if I can get to 7cm, I can get to 10cm, right? :)
> 
> Hope you're all well.Click to expand...

I'm sure you will be fine ... i had Alex 8lb 9oz and Jasmine 6lb 14oz with just G&A... i just wanted an epi with Jas because i was out of control.. then they refused me coz they didn't believe i was in established labour .. and she popped out about an hour later, much to the doctor's surprise. It left me quite traumatised to be honest, so i want to avoid that!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> Yeah defo hiring a pool as not allowed G&A til 7cm :shock: as they only carry small cylinders!
> 
> Go for the Doppler, it's great to tide you over until you feel movement daily :D Love all round xxx

Woah that's mean. I have never heard of that before, they normally drop off quite a few cylinders a few weeks before your due date.

For that reason alone I don't think I could do home birth, far too painful lol



debgreasby said:


> I'm telling you.. if they refuse me an epidural this time heads are gonna roll!

PMSL



debgreasby said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> I'm telling you.. if they refuse me an epidural this time heads are gonna roll!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I hope that between TENS, water and hypno I can manage it. I have quite a good pain threshold. And if I can get to 7cm, I can get to 10cm, right? :)
> 
> Hope you're all well.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you will be fine ... i had Alex 8lb 9oz and Jasmine 6lb 14oz with just G&A... i just wanted an epi with Jas because i was out of control.. then they refused me coz they didn't believe i was in established labour .. and she popped out about an hour later, much to the doctor's surprise. It left me quite traumatised to be honest, so i want to avoid that!Click to expand...

If they had known you were only an hour off delivering they still would have refused you as being too late tbh lol.

I don't know why they don't listen. With Jessica they got my epidural in at 7:05 and I said straight away I had pressure (bearing in mind she was my third) and they said no you don't and left the room. I delivered 20 minutes later.

With Maff they were better because of this though and I went from 3 cm to delivering in 27 minutes


----------



## debgreasby

That's my point - they said i was ages off delivering and were in the process of attaching a monitor to her head when she shot out! I couldn't have one because "the lady in the other room is having a baby" ..... yep, their actual words!


----------



## Rmar

Hey everyone! Coming over from the TTCAL thread. I'm newly pregnant again after 2 early losses.


----------



## debgreasby

Welcome :)


----------



## TripleB

Hi Rmar and congrats! 

I'm attempting my own version of hypnobirthing - pretending I'm sat on a beach somewhere with a G&T while pushing out a baby! On the more practical side my reflexologist is going to help me with some techniques that hubby can do during the birth.

Just off to post a new bump pic before I get on with the decorating.

Oh and I bought an England rubgy sleepsuit at Twickenham yesterday - my first proper purchase - I love it! (Also got my free changing bag from Boots and a couple of packs of nappies - a bit less exciting!)

xxx


----------



## Tulip

:yipee: Congratulations Rmar! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Lol Triple - i find buying nappies mega exciting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleB

I did feel a little bit proud walking around with my nappies I'll admit Deb! xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> That's my point - they said i was ages off delivering and were in the process of attaching a monitor to her head when she shot out! I couldn't have one because "the lady in the other room is having a baby" ..... yep, their actual words!

Hmm that'd make me want to slap her 



Rmar said:


> Hey everyone! Coming over from the TTCAL thread. I'm newly pregnant again after 2 early losses.

Said on on ttcal but huge congratulations. Great news.



TripleB said:


> I did feel a little bit proud walking around with my nappies I'll admit Deb! xxx

Awww and when you open them and see how tiny they are.


----------



## Minimin

hi Rmar! :wohoo: Welcome :)
How you doing TripleB, Tulip, Debs and Vickie?

England rugby suit sounds awesome soooo adorable!

Another day of shopping at Bluewater- knackered is not the word :sleep:
Didnt feel right getting any baby gear yet but I did look at some Maternity gear for me- but seeing as i dont think I am big enough yet I didnt get any of them either. All in all a non productive shopping trip for me lol :)

hope you ladies had a good chilling Sunday!


----------



## Tulip

Min I probably walked past you at some point yesterday! We really must swap numbers and meet for a decaff at BW :)

Busy week this week, I may be a little quiet for a change :haha:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> Min I probably walked past you at some point yesterday! We really must swap numbers and meet for a decaff at BW :)
> 
> Busy week this week, I may be a little quiet for a change :haha:

Oooh can me and triple join you for a meet up one day? That'd be cool and we are not too far


----------



## Minimin

Sounds like a plan Ladies :) Decaff here we come :)
Tulip- dont go quiet!! :cry:
How are we all this morning.
three more sleeps for me. I always get so calm close to the time.. like whatever will be will be :Wacko: suppose that makes up for me feeling so darn worried all the other times.
Have had some more 'thing's going on down there since last night. Like more stretching. Ha ha.. convinced myself it was babba but then looked up the distance between babba and the outside of me and thought.. hmm maybe not. Wishful thinking :)
Hope you are all well today ladies :)


----------



## Minimin

p.s can we have some choco cake with that decaff... am salivating as I type :)


----------



## KimmyB

Aw man wish I lived closer so I could join in on the decaff fun :(
3 days will fly by Min and it'll all be gooooood :)
Nice one on the purchases Louise :D Gotta love buying baby things! We're on a bit of a tight string with the money though (trying to save up enough to cover our outgoings so DH can take 2 weeks paternity leave) Booohoooo!
Got my 28 week apt with midwife tomorrow :D I had a busy weekend, worked a bridal fayre and it was MAYHEM! Saw the cutest 5 week old baby ever though, made me extra broody - if thats possible :haha:

Congrats Rmar :wohoo:


----------



## Minimin

Awww Bless lil ya KimmyB :) I hope you had some fun at the Bridal Fayre :)

Thanks for the positive vibes for Thursday! I will be super amazed if all is well! And I will promise to stop worrying.. well...ahem.. as much :haha:

Have you had a look at eBay and Gumtree for things for Babba? DH and I were talking about a cot as that is one thing I know I will not inherit from Brother and his wife :lol: 
They are pretty expensive so I have thought about checking out places to by the frame cheaper and then maybe get new mattress/bedding etc? Just a thought....


----------



## TripleB

They are expensive little devils - beg, borrow (maybe not steal) all the way I say!

I have my scan today at 3.30pm - nerves setting in!

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> They are expensive little devils - beg, borrow (maybe not steal) all the way I say!
> 
> I have my scan today at 3.30pm - nerves setting in!
> 
> xxx

Grrr how did I forget that since mine is tomorrow? Good luck. I am sure it'll be great. 


Are you definitely not finding out?


----------



## KimmyB

To be honest we do have the majority of things we need. We've been lucky with our parents helping us out, my parents have bought us the pram, lots of clothes for LO and maternity clothes for me as well as other bits and bobs here and there. DH parents have bought us the nursery furniture inc cot, wardrobe and chest of drawers. DH grandad bought the bouncer. So all we've got left is bits and bobs, think the biggest thing is the monitor (got my heart set on the BT 150). It's just nice to go out shopping and not have to worry about buying whatever you want (I know not many people are in this position though given the times!) xx


----------



## Minimin

Good luck TripleB!!!! I am keeping all crossed for you!
KimmyB- wouldnt it be brill if we could. I am thinking about the 4d Scan and the cost and what we could buy if we didnt have it. I know there is nothing like reassurance but it is alot. I hope you get your BT150 babe!
arrrggh fell asleep for what I thought would be a short nap and 2.5 hours later... not impressed to wake up to rain either- feel really groggy now :(
TripleB- I am sure all will be well babe :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

tripleB will be having her scan as I type this, eek! I said good luck on the other thread but you won't need it :D
Min shame about the nap, I do love afternoon naps but I know what you mean about waking up feeling worse than when you dropped off! I've been fighting the urge to nap since I did my Davina Mccall workout at 11am :dohh: Managed to get the cleaning and washing done though, just got the ironing to do later on which I'll try and do before/after Eastenders :D
I know what you mean about the price of the 4D scan. Have you looked around at any other places that may do it cheaper? When we had ours I was in 2 minds because of the price but I am glad we had it now, it was a luxury but also a sort of once in a lifetime thing. So lovely to see little man moving around in there :cloud9: xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Kimmy - you should get the BT 150. I have it for Jessica and its brill.


----------



## KimmyB

Vickieh1981 said:


> Kimmy - you should get the BT 150. I have it for Jessica and its brill.

I haven't read one bad review about it so will def be going for that one :)


----------



## TripleB

I'm back and everything is just perfect! We were in and out in 15 mins, baby behaved beautifully, all measurements were spot-on and we even got a wave and a few hiccups! Placenta is posterior and high and he/she is cephalic at the moment. I am so so happy!

Still on team yellow. I think it looks like a girl, hubby thinks boy - 18 weeks until we find out!

Pic is in my avatar but here's another for good measure! xxx
 



Attached Files:







22 Week Scan.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## KimmyB

Aw brilliant news Louise! :wohoo:


----------



## Tulip

Fabulous news Louise :yippee: I got to work, opened my diary and saw that I'd put your scan date in but wasn't able to log on and wish you luck! Congratulations! xx

More the merrier at Bluewater - choco cake dictates a visit to the John Lewis cafe. :D


----------



## Vickieh1981

Excellent news Louise. Who was the sonographer there today out of interest?


----------



## TripleB

It was Sharon Bennett. I was bummed when it wasn't Duncan but she was absolutely lovely - went through everything, kept asking if there was anything else we wanted to know, said all the right things (what a beautiful looking baby etc!) and gave us 8 pics at no charge! I love that place! xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> It was Sharon Bennett. I was bummed when it wasn't Duncan but she was absolutely lovely - went through everything, kept asking if there was anything else we wanted to know, said all the right things (what a beautiful looking baby etc!) and gave us 8 pics at no charge! I love that place! xxx

Yeah she is lovely. Unfortunately last time I got scanned by her it was to confirm what the other woman saw which was that Isabella had died. She is very nice though.

Hopefully that means she is working there all week and I'll get her tomorrow.


----------



## TripleB

So it's the other woman to avoid? Can't believe I won't be getting any more scans before LO arrives. xxx


----------



## Minimin

Great news Triple :wohoo: I think team :blue: :) What a great pic and I am so glad you had another great experience there. Not long to go now :)

JL cafe is brill- roll on the BW gang :)

KimmyB- Sounds like you had a busy day- I managed to cook a nice dinner- and thats about it- My Sister is heading to mine as the tubes are all F-d in London. Just waiting on her to get dinner on the table- but will clash with Eastenders... dont these people know! LOL
Hope you get your ironing done :) I am impressed with anyone who irons LOL

Once again Congrats Triple. Love the pic :)


----------



## TripleB

Thanks Min, I'm beaming from ear to ear this evening - although I've been feeling a little nauseous, all the poking and prodding at the scan I think and the emotions! xxx


----------



## roonsma

KimmyB said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Kimmy - you should get the BT 150. I have it for Jessica and its brill.
> 
> I haven't read one bad review about it so will def be going for that one :)Click to expand...

I've had my BT digital baby moniter(can't remember the model) since my LO was born, he's now 4 and a half, its never skipped a night! Good choice! x

Congrats Triple, you have a little beauty there! x

Good luck for tomorrow Vickie x

Hi to all x :thumbup:

Got my 12w dating scan tomorrow, starting to feel the dread now, hoping all is still ok x


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> So it's the other woman to avoid? Can't believe I won't be getting any more scans before LO arrives. xxx

There are about 5 women who do the scans there. I can't remember the name of the horrid one without digging out my scan report lol.

I'ts weird isn't it to think that you won't see baby again now until it's in your arms.


----------



## TripleB

Good luck today roonsma and Vickie! xxx


----------



## KimmyB

^^ Yes good luck girls!x


----------



## Minimin

Good luck to those going in or scans :)


----------



## TripleB

Where are you ladies? Scan updates needed! xxx


----------



## roonsma

Hi all,

Scan was fine, baby slept upside down the whole way through though, i now have a due date of 12th March!

Sorry for late update, getting my little boys things ready for his first day at school tomorrow:cry:

Hope you're all doing fine xx


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations hon! One content baby! :)


----------



## TripleB

That's great roonsma. Good luck to your little boy today! xxx


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Roonsma- great news. I hope your little man has a good day.

How are you tripleb and Tulip? I am knackered- slowly noticing sleeping on my front is not the most comfortable- stretching my body whilst laying down also is not too good on my uterus! LOL- all good signs I suppose.
Scan tomorrow and I am starting to worry...ahem.. for a change!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Sorry I am rubbish. I wasn't feeling good yesterday so I didn't get back on.

Scan went fine but it was only a quickie as they had done everything they needed and this was just to check baby was alive which thankfully it is.

Seems forever now to wait for the 20 week one. 22nd October is forever away


----------



## KimmyB

Great scan news ladies! 
Good luck for tomorrow Min :hugs: x


----------



## Tulip

Exhausted. Terrible journeys this week. DH is sick of the driving. Feeling a bitsorry for ourselves :( Exactly 1 calendar month til I finish! Only 12 days remaining in the office though and DH is away on courses for three of the four weeks so itll be easier on both of us. 

Glad bubz is OK Vic. Min you'll be fine tomorrow honey. Look how far you've come!

Love to all. 
Grumps xxx


----------



## TripleB

Oh dear Nic, doesn't sound like fun :hugs:. I've had a busy old day, had a meeting in Suffolk which meant a 3-hour journey each way round the M25, shattered now. One good thing is that my meeting was at the Avent factory (I work for Philips who own them) and I cleaned up in the factory shop! This is what I got for the grand total of £30:

Kitbag (a rucksack changing bag)
Microwave sterilizer with 4 bottles
Manual breast pump with 5 storage cups
Digital bottle warmer
Nipple cream
Nipple shields
100's of breast pads
2 x teething soothers

How good is that?! I'm going to get a free top-of-the-range DECT monitor too - sometimes I love my job!

So glad your scan went ok Vick.

Good luck tomorrow Min!

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Result!! Gotta love a bargain !


----------



## Vickieh1981

Wow can you pick some of those up for me at that price??

Whereabouts in Suffolk did you have to go? It only takes me 2 hours 15 minutes from here to my Dads. He is near Ipswich.

Was the M25 bad today?


----------



## TripleB

I can only get it if on a factory visit (which happens about once a year unfortunately). The baby monitor is a gift from the company to pregnant employees. If I do get word of any bargains I'll let you know though! It's near Sudbury. Should take 2.5 hours but I hit the M25 at rush hour - bad move!

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Cool, I hope you do hear of something. I always use Avent stuff. Can't I nick your id and nip along to the factory next time I go to my dads? :haha:

Grr M25 is a nightmare. I once took 3 hours just to do the M25 between the A12 and M3.


----------



## roonsma

Thanks for all you kind wishes ladies, my little boy went of to school as happy as larry! The school seems fantastic so that really helps me feel happier about him going, i just can't believe he's all grown up.

Vickie my due dates now 12th March if you could adjust me on the front page, thanks.

Nice to see all our weeks clocking up, hope your all doing well x:hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Thanks ladies :)
tripleb- sounds like you got a real deal there :)
Well I am off to bed- Will be on again in the morning. I know I have come far but the worry that something is wrong has set in today- wasnt as bad earlier this week :?
Hope you ladies get some rest - sounds like some of you had nightmare long work days :(
nite nite :)


----------



## Tulip

Louise you are a jammy mare ;)

Good luck Min! xxx


----------



## TripleB

I know! Got to be some perks of the job! xxx


----------



## Minimin

Morning ladies :wave:
Hope you are all well. Just pysching myself up to go. I am dreading it and am so scared. I didnt really sleep too well last night. But funnily enough had some weird dreams that were not pregnancy related :( I smooched some guy i know- lol- who I see like once a year LOL. Wont be telling DH that :haha:

Am hoping we get out of scan at a decent time and I have time to come back and update. I have my acupuncture at 3pm so if it gets late I will have to go into town and will not be able to update until later this evening. I guess it will depend on what happens.

Sent DH to get me some Lucozade that I can sip before going in- get babba moving about as much as possible- and my bladder full :) 

Hope you have a good day ladies :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

roonsma said:


> Thanks for all you kind wishes ladies, my little boy went of to school as happy as larry! The school seems fantastic so that really helps me feel happier about him going, i just can't believe he's all grown up.
> 
> Vickie my due dates now 12th March if you could adjust me on the front page, thanks.
> 
> Nice to see all our weeks clocking up, hope your all doing well x:hugs:

Doh. I saw that too and didn't even twig that I should change it pmsl.

If anyone else has any changes or I haven't done a ticker for you can you let me know? lol


----------



## Rmar

You can add me to the front page. I am due May 13th.


----------



## KimmyB

Min I'm anxiously waiting on your news - sorry didn't get to say good luck before you left, didn't have time to log on before work xx


----------



## Minimin

Hi KimmyB
Sorry I think i forgot to update this thread :( I thought I had :dohh:

Well the scan went well. Babba was moving about tons and apparently wasn't in the right position for him to take the Nuchal reading. he asked me to walk about a but as the babba was hiding behind my navel or something.
He said you cant tell by the measurement - though I have read you can- and he also said all this stuff about Nubs was crap. I asked about where the placenta was and he said they dont look... then about 10 mintues later showed me- I asked where it was and he ignored me. I was rather frustrated as I didnt get much answered by him! :growlmad:

They also did take my bloods and said that if it was high risk I would hear something by Tuesday otherwise they will send me the results in the post and that can take up to three weeks. I swear it would be quicker to walk over and pick them up myself!:growlmad:

Baby was waving and moving tons (i did have a glucose drink before hand) they didn't measure HB and it looked like it had hiccups but the sonographer told me it was some nervous system thing?? huh???:dohh:

here's babba....:happydance::happydance:


facing us!


another side profile shot- cant see the nub though 




So what dya reckon- a boy or a girl! LOl- the sonographer gave us no hint whatsoever. Other than to tell me the internet was full of stuff to scare me!:wacko:

How are you babe?


----------



## Vickieh1981

I am so glad it all went well. There are no nubs showing on any of your pictures.

The guy doesn't know what he is talking about clearly. For one they can have hiccups at this stage - my baby did on it's last scan.

Secondly I have seen nubs been right far too consistantly for it to be rubbish. There is a clinic here that will scan you and guarantee 100% from the nub or your money doubled. No way would they do that if it was crap (Not that I could afford it at £400)


----------



## TripleB

Glad everything is good with bubba Min. It's a shame when sonographers aren't helpful, they should be in another job if they can't be cheerful, welcoming and prepared to answer questions I think.

More shopping for me afterwork, got a cream pramsuit in BabyGap!

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i can't believe i can finally join!!!!!!! yay!!!!

i actually have to go run off to go tell my parents, so i'll make a ticker later!

EDD: May 15th :D


----------



## KimmyB

Aw brilliant news Min, so happy bubs was happy and active! Shame about the sonographer though, what a grump! I think they often forget how exciting/terrifying it is for us to have sacns when they perform them each day :grr:
I'm good thanks, finished work for 2 weeks today so going to catch up with house stuff and seeing friends etc.
Louise gotta love the baby shopping :thumbup:


----------



## KimmyB

Welcome TB :wohoo:


----------



## TripleB

So happy to see you here TB! Enjoy telling your folks! xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Am very excited to be adding your ticker to the front page Tiny butt. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## TripleB

Love those front page tickers Vick! My EDD is 13th Jan rather than 16th, can you change it? Thanks hun. xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Hmmm I wonder why I got that wrong. I had the date right because the ticker showed 22 weeks but had typed wrong above lol.

done now.


----------



## TripleB

It was right hun, got changed at my 12 week scan. xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh awesome i already have at ticker! thankyou, i LOVE it!


----------



## Minimin

great news TB! How were your folks! :wohoo:

Thanks ladies- still smiling :)

Vickie- I agree- I wish I had stood up to him but just wanting to be scanned and see babba I shut up! £400-jeeesssssshhhhhh 

triple- Loving the shopping- piccies please! :)

KimmyB- two weeks off- how cool- I bet you are looking forward to catching up and getting some rest in too.

I am shattered tonight- think I had too much excitement for one day :)
Have a good evening ladies :hugs:

:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Rmar

TB, that's so cool! I am so glad that you are pregnant!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Minimin said:


> great news TB! How were your folks! :wohoo:

my mom was like that lol => :wohoo:
they opened a bottle of champagne...
oh and we got a preggo book and a cuddly bear for baby

it was my mom who answered the door, she immediatly asked "AND?" as i got in,
i told her to be patient and wait, that i wasn't ready to tell yet, just teasing her,
then she goes "damn you, i can see it's good news, congratulations"

my dad is happy too, but it has to sink in again i think... plus, i think he'll
only be really happy once the bubs is born and it's not going wrong again,
can't blame him, lost his child, his grandchild, you'd get scared of having a pregnancy in your family really, so i understand him


----------



## TripleB

That is so sweet of them. My in-laws did the same and I confess to a little sip! I am sure as your pregnancy progresses their excitement levels will rise and rise! So, will you be montitored by your FS now?

Min - here's the pramsuit I bought, the bottom poppers convert into legs so great from pram and baby carrier. I'm going to buy the matching sleepsuit and hat today as a going-home outfit!
 



Attached Files:







Pramsuit.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'll have one scan with him for sure, then normally he refers you back to your old gyn
bc he has too much work as it is. but i'm definatly gonna ask if i can stay with him, 
if that isn't possible i'm going to one of his collegues in the same hospital he works at
bc i LOVE the staff there and it has a very good reputation.

and that suit is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!! cuteness!!!


----------



## Minimin

TripleB said:


> That is so sweet of them. My in-laws did the same and I confess to a little sip! I am sure as your pregnancy progresses their excitement levels will rise and rise! So, will you be montitored by your FS now?
> 
> Min - here's the pramsuit I bought, the bottom poppers convert into legs so great from pram and baby carrier. I'm going to buy the matching sleepsuit and hat today as a going-home outfit!


OMG how cute is that! I love the ears! babby will be toastie warm in that. I want one for myself! :haha::haha:

Aww TB your folks are so cool- I can understand their caution but like Triple said- I am sure as the pregnancy progress' it will also increase their excitement :happydance:

Antenatal interview- was short and sweet :growlmad: Just took my BP and told me they dont need to see me again. wrote on my notes that my BO is high (slighty high and has been for a few years) and then to make sure I get monitored fortnightly after 24 weeks. Pat on the back and off home I went!


----------



## Minimin

BP not BO! I dont have a smell prob..honest :(


----------



## Vickieh1981

Minimin said:


> BP not BO! I dont have a smell prob..honest :(

Absolutely pmsl.

Louise - that pram suit is gorgeous. Where is it from?


----------



## TripleB

Its from Baby Gap - they have 30% off this weekend if you're on their mailing list.

I have slightly high BP (not BO :rofl:) too Min - around 130/80, but that's normal for me. I am monitoring it at home at the moment most days and jotting it down (all seems fine). They just told me that if it goes over 150/100 I need to go in as its a sign of preclampsia if there is also protein in your urine sample (that's the 24 weeks thing I think).

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Minimin said:


> BP not BO! I dont have a smell prob..honest :(

Hahahaha :haha: Min that made me lol. 
Louise that suit is gorgeous, Mine is similar from Mamas and Papas but doesn't have the seperate leg option. 
I'm poorly today girls, woke up with a killer migraine so I'm still in my jamas :( luckily I'm off work anyway but still...HAd a lovely day planned and now its ruined :( Looking forward to hubby getting in from work so he can take care of me :) x


----------



## debgreasby

Get better soon Kimmy x


----------



## TripleB

Sorry to hear that Kimmy. I'm sure you've heard this all before (I know you're a migrane sufferer) but someone was telling me the other day that the brain doesn't feel pain - its the nerves around the edge (something like that anyway) so one of the best things you can do is literally wrap your head in a cold towel. Not a good look but worth a try! xxx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks TripleB- thats a really good idea- I may see if DH will get one for me. We did look into them a while back as the doc was worried mine was high. She had me on tabs too but then I had the ectopic and moved off them after the op and never went back on them. I think todays was 110/80 which is slightly high- but not as high as the one taken 5 weeks ago at my booking in. I'll make sure I get regular measurements done. Are you also on Asprin :)

KimmyB :hugs: how awful- I hope the cold towel trick has worked. Suckkie you had a whole day planned but I am glad you were off and got time to chill. Hope DH hurries home and tends to your needs :)

I'm home alone tonight- well dh is out for some beers- I am going to watch all the crap telly I want- even some pregnancy/birthing programs and hog the couch- nice not having DH hogging the remote!

:)


----------



## Tulip

Hey girls just finished what feels like the longest week ever! No more five day weeks for me :yipee: Get well soon kimmy, welcome to Tibs, love all round. I may nap in the car now :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

thanks...


hmmm i honestly think i'm just going to sleep through first tri
making a nervous system is tiring business lol


----------



## Tulip

LOL it's true! Don't forget Ruby's Law - take your folic pill and lots of natural folate xxxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ yesss sometimes i think i take more pills than my grandparents lol


----------



## Tulip

:D


----------



## TripleB

I'm not on aspirin or any meds Min (although I did read the other day that new guidelines recommend aspirin for preggos with high BP). I have whitecoat syndrome i.e. BP is higher than usual in doctors office but ok at home. That's why I home monitor and it's always in my normal range then. Everyones normal BP is different, but shouldn't be over 140/90. Ask your docs to borrow a monitor for a week and see how you get on.

Yay for the end of 5 day weeks Nic.

Even bigger yay for the weekend.

I am really embracing this baby shopping lark - got a Sangenic nappy disposal system half price for £10 in Tesco this evening and 2 hooded towel things with a giraffe on. Have decided giraffes are my theme! 

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Aw thanks for the well wishes girls :D I'm feeling a lot better. Thanks for the tip Louise (as I've only just read it and my heads feeling better I will def try it next time) The most worrying symptom with the migraines is the confusion/speech distubances. I literally felt like I was going mad this morning, couldn't string a sentence together (all the worlds coming out wrong and in the wrong order) But still I'm better now. Which reminds me,I never did get my appt to see the consultant...Hope you ladies are having a nice Friday night!x


----------



## Minimin

KimmyB- so glad you are feeling better. my lil sister gets Migraine- in fact runs in the family My mum her brother and my sis get them. Luckily skipped me but I know the pain it causes and how debilitating it can be. I am glad yours is better. My sis can sometimes tell one is coming and tends to get her head down fast- Is that something that you can do- or is it the kind that comes on your fast? My uncle would be really sick on it and his wife also gets it :( Make sure you take it easy the rest of the weekend hun ok.

TripleB- I am loving my shopping through you!!!How cute!! I think I have seen the baby towel with hoods before. I think they are adorable!

Well I am off to Acupuncture and then grocery shopping so I shall be on later this afternoon.

KimmyB- feet up and DH pampering for you!!!

Have a good Sat ladies :)


----------



## KimmyB

Enjoy your day Min! I'm planning on dragging DH shopping so I can get the rest of the things for my hospital bag :D I'll lure him with the promise of new footy boots :haha: x


----------



## Minimin

Did your luring work? Well I ended up getting back on the train and into town again- my nephew and mum came over so I have been busy chilling with them. He is so cute- going to be three in Dec- but a right lil man already :)

Knackered now though- I like having busy days as it means one more day gone and clser to seeing baby again. I swear I could just be scanned all day and watch babba move about and wriggle and hiccup and sleep and......such things :wacko:

Hope your all good- I am heading to mums with her tomorrow so probably not on again until Monday night- I will check on my iphone for any news tomorrow night too :)
Have a great sunday ladies :)

Min xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Thats so normal Min, I'm exactly the same! Would love to just watch baby all day everyday. It really won't be that long til we've got our babies right there in front of us though, we'll just be staring at them all day I bet :haha:
I did manage to lure DH shopping, although I only managed 3 shops then had to come home as it was too busy and hot :( Managed to get my nighties, PJs, dressing gown and underwear though so not all bad.
Enjoy your Sunday with the family, see you tomorrow xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Louise, I think I drove past your work coming home from church this morning. Is it Phillips by the big roundabout?


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ you two should just meet up already :p


----------



## Vickieh1981

I know but she's never shown interest in meeting me in person :-( lol


----------



## TripleB

Yep that's the place. Hey it's nothing personal about not wanting to meet up, I just like BnB for what it is, a place where I've met lots of lovely online friends who have helped me so much on this crazy journey. I don't even have people from here as FB friends (with one exception, the first person I ever spoke to on here after my MC), I'm just not into that - still think you're great though Vick! If I change my mind you'll be the first to know, I wonder if fate might lead us to bump in to each other anyway! 

How's everyone doing this week? 

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

lol..."bump into eachother"
*overly tired so easily amused*

i wonder if preggo bumps bump into eachother if they make you bounce back...


i'm tired tired tired, nauseous alot... i love it!
the cramping still freaks me out though! but the tests still go darker so i'm somewhat reassured


----------



## roonsma

Tiny, i have been at my wits end with cramping in this pregnancy, twice i've really thought it was all over but all is fine and apparently its a good sign?

Not nice though!!

:hugs:


----------



## Minimin

hi ladies :wave: been away a few days so will catch up on the rest of the thread tomorrow. How are you all :)

Minimin xx


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: Min! did you have a nice weekend? Nothing to report from me really apart from I think baby boy has moved position again - I'm now feeling hiccups by my belly button :haha: Little monkey. Looking forward to aquanatal again tomorrow :D x


----------



## Minimin

Aww bless him! I bet he is wriggling tons now.Does he like Aquanatal? I am thinking of going to one this thursday :) How is it. Only thing is- I am not a particularly good swimmer :(
weekend was good thanks- busy as I had my nephew and mum over. Then I went to theirs. unfortunately had to go to a and e with my nephew as he took a fall but all ok- they said he may have a small hairline fracture but should be right as rain :)

Acu today and hopefully some prenatal Yoga tomorrow :)

Are you still off? How was your weekend?


----------



## tinybutterfly

and i'm just little miss panic...
i've been sick since i got up 'till around 9pm this evening
and now that it's passed i'm thinking "oh no, something's wrong, why don't i feel bad anymore?"
thankgod i have a scan next week, can't wait!


----------



## KimmyB

Do it do it! Honestly Min aquanatal is great! I'm not a great swimmer myself (get a bit panicked in the deep end) but luckily my local pool has a moveable floor so they set it all to the same depth (1.2m) which is great for me. When you're in the pool you can tell you're getting a good work-out but don't feel it as much as when on dry land if you know what I mean? Then you get out of the water and your bump feels like a dead weight at first :haha: It's lovely to have the water take the weight off your back for a while (and great for cellulite busting I hear!) I started at 14 weeks aswell and am so glad I did - I was a bit nervous but the ladies are all lovely and only a small group. Little man spends most of the class asleep, must be the motion of the water that sends him off to sleep :)
I really wish I'd taken up pregnancy yoga but the nearest centre to me was a bit too far to be going to :( I hear its really good though.
Sorry to hear about your nephew, glad he's ok. Kids are tough as!
I'm back at work a week tomorrow! Seems like ages away, I'll be almost 31 weeks by then! Crazy! Weekend was good thanks, nothing out of the ordinary - just catching up with friends etc. Glad you had a nice weekend xx


----------



## KimmyB

TB I know its easy to say but MS comes and goes like no-ones business! I can remember having a day off Ms once and thinking the worst, next day it was back with a vengeance and I was wishing it was gone :haha:


----------



## tinybutterfly

the only thing i could think this morning was "omg i'm sick yay!" lol


----------



## Rmar

I am starting MS, too. I vomited, earlier and right now I am sitting it the back of a car turning around corners and feel like I am going to any time. :(


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: to MS ladies. IYKWIM :) :flower:

KimmyB- Well I hope to be trying it. I may also see if I can take swimming lessons and get my confidence up a bit. I will have to do that at some point- cant always hang about the shallow end :) I'll let you know how Yoga goes if I make it this evening. I have been advised 14-16 weeks and am tempted to wait 'just in case' but actually think I am being lazy! LOL I have read it is fantastic for your back just getting that weight off so perhaps a class of any sort to begin with :shrug: Bless lil man sleeping- I bet it is quite nice for him too:)

So you have anything fun planned today? I am chilling after a hectic weekend. I have another busy weekend with DH's friends wedding this Friday so I am putting my feet up! My sis is over for dinner this evening so I think I may make something nice- dunno what as yet though.....

Enjoy your day xxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Morning all! Couple of days off to relax now. Have splashed out on some knitting mags in preparation for sitting on my arse for most of next week :) Baby patterns and xmas gifts = yes.

Hope rmar and tibs are reassured by the ms even if you do feel rougher than rough ;)

The chickens send their love. Though they're not liking mummy today as I've locked them out of their house (2 of the 3 girls are broody and I'm not allowing it anymore!)

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Meanie Mommy! LOL. Joking Tulip! How exciting to have those knitting projects. What are you making?
I should get off my butt and finished the afghan I started about 18 months ago :( I am so crap!
Glad you got a few days off Tulip- how are babba and you doing?


----------



## Tulip

Don't force yourself Min or you won't enjoy it!

The chooks have just popped in to the living room and attempted the guilt trip on me. It didn't work :haha: They should be out scratching about and enjoying the grass and sunshine, not mooching around in the nest box. Little monkeys.

We are goooood, Munch is getting v strong, I cried out yesterday at a particularly strong blow and my entire office nearly shat themselves thinking my waters had broke :rofl:

I'm currently crocheting a secret little something for Scorpiodragon's little girl Emily who arrived this morning :dance: I then need to weave in ends on SueDunhym's pressie and plan a visit to see her before _her_ little girl arrives. I should probably work on a jumper that I started for Munch but am enjoying the gifting too much. Need to crack on with something for BeanieBaby as she'll be next to pop. Still haven't made anything for Drazic's little Melody who is now 10 days old. Eeeek. It's all good because I'm hoping to use these gifts to perfect my own designs in the hope of making and selling in future :thumbup:

Have a great day girls xx


----------



## Minimin

Wow- that is fantastic Tulip- well done on all those projects and congrats to Scorpio Dragon!!! :wohoo: pass on my love xxx

pmsl- at your scream at work! LOL


----------



## KimmyB

Wow wish I could knit, sounds like fun! My mum is knitting for babybell - perhaps I should get her to teach me :haha:
Naughty little chuckaloos :haha: I read you forgot to pick up your RLT Nic, whe do you plan on starting it and at what dose? I'm intrigued!
Min - not got much planned for today, had to miss out on aquanatal this morning :( because I've been up since 4am with a pain in my lower left side (not sure if its scar tissue from my ectopic) its eased off now but didn't want to risk exercise, shame. So going to catch up with my friend and god-daughter then got tea at MILs. Enjoy your day x


----------



## Tulip

Shame about aqua :( Glad the pain has eased off for you. Wish there was an aqua class near me. Think I'll take up swimming when I start ML. Mind you, I'm only working Friday next week so should give it a go then, more for something to do than anything!

You can learn just a simple stitch and them make squares to sew into a blanket! (Small squares is better than one big blanket because you feel like you're getting somewhere every time you finish a square!) I did it with crochet:
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs281.snc3/27689_392434042202_711812202_4620971_5781394_n.jpg

As for RLT, MoggyMay has kindly offered me 2 bottles of capsules, so I'll start at 32w with one a day and probably follow MaybeMomSarah's plan, excepting no sticking EPO up my floo :nope: I'm so far undecided on EPO. I do like a nice herbal tea so might mix and match between pills and tea:

32 weeks - 1 RLT tab in the AM. 
33 weeks - 1 RLT tab in the AM, 1 in the PM.
34 weeks - 2 RLT in the AM, 1 in the PM
35 weeks - 2 RLT in the AM, 2 in the PM
36 weeks - same RLT as above, 1 EPO orally in the AM
37 weeks - same RLT as above, 1 EPO orally in the AM, 1 EPO vaginally in the PM
38 weeks - same RLT as above, 2 EPO orally in the AM, 1 EPO vaginally in the PM
39 weeks 'till baby arrives - same RLT as above, 2 EPO orally in the AM, 2 EPO vaginally in the PM.

Honestly, the panic in the office when I screamed! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## debgreasby

Huge congrats to SD :)

I got 2 unfinished crochet projects to get on with .. i just started a gray and white blanket, but i prefer to do one big square... try to do a few rows each night. I really have to be in the mood though.


----------



## Tulip

How you feeling today Deb? xx


----------



## Minimin

KimmyB- I agree with Tulip- I have done squares as I feel like I am making something each time. I worked out it takes about 30-40 minutes for me per square so I can do one an evening. Like Debs says though- I have to be in the mood.

Tulip- that blanket looks fantastic!!! I have some nice patterns free from 
https://www.lionbrand.com/

a company I used when I was in the states- and where I first did crocheting and knitting. There are some nice free patters for both on it :)

ok so.. RLT? EPO? Timings and dates- no clue ladies... :sorry: can someone explain if possible :) I thought EPO was Evening Primrose oil- but vaginally? hmm very confused! LOL :haha: not that it takes much!!


----------



## debgreasby

Really up and down Nik ... been trying to keep busy but did too much yesterday so suffering now grrr.

Got to go to a meeting at school today - they running a 5 week support group for pupils who have suffered a loss, so i signed Keavey up for it. I'm hoping it will help her.


----------



## Tulip

EPO yes you're right Evening Primrose Oil. Allegedly softens and ripens the cervix.

RLT = Raspberry Leaf Tea. Allegedly tones the uterine muscles, creating more efficient contractions and therefore faster second stage.

Happy 14w Min, by the way! xx


----------



## Tulip

debgreasby said:


> Really up and down Nik ... been trying to keep busy but did too much yesterday so suffering now grrr.
> 
> Got to go to a meeting at school today - they running a 5 week support group for pupils who have suffered a loss, so i signed Keavey up for it. I'm hoping it will help her.

I know you're worried hon. no doppler platitudes are going to help right now, but have everything crossed for Friday xxx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Tulip- :) makes sense now :))


----------



## tinybutterfly

Rmar said:


> I am starting MS, too. I vomited, earlier and right now I am sitting it the back of a car turning around corners and feel like I am going to any time. :(

i know how you feel!
when on holiday, my brother was driving (greec style, he lives there) in the mountains,
when we got to the village we were supposed to go shopping in all i could ask was
"pls, the nearest shop where they sell sour apples, i feel siiiiiick" hahaha


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks for the info Nic! just a quickie, is there a difference between Red Raspberry Leaf Tea and Raspberry Leaf Tea do you know? I'm definitely going to follow that plan, just not sure about the EPO yet. Also I'm going to start perineal massage at 34-36 weeks-ish, are you? Thought it was worth a shot (ANYTHING to help with the not-tearing :haha:)


----------



## KimmyB

PS. Beautiful blanket btw!


----------



## Vickieh1981

KimmyB said:


> Thanks for the info Nic! just a quickie, is there a difference between Red Raspberry Leaf Tea and Raspberry Leaf Tea do you know? I'm definitely going to follow that plan, just not sure about the EPO yet. Also I'm going to start perineal massage at 34-36 weeks-ish, are you? Thought it was worth a shot (ANYTHING to help with the not-tearing :haha:)

I know people who swear by the vaginal evening primrose oil for getting into labour. Since my last were 34 and 35 weeks it didn't apply to me lol


----------



## SmileyShazza

Haven&#8217;t been in here for a while &#8211; sorry am officially crap :blush:

I am definitely going to be trying out Aquanatal classes. I absolutely love the normal Aqua Aerobics and used to go three or four times a week before my gym membership ran out :dohh: I am going to renew it so I can start going to the Aquanatal class they hold there and hopefully start swimming again during the rest of my pregnancy.

Nic you are so creative &#8211; I can&#8217;t knit or crochet for the life of me! Maybe I should start offering baby photo shoots to some of the BnB girls to build up my photography portfolio *ponders*

Congratulations to ScorpioDragaon :happydance:

Hope everyone else is keeping well :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

KimmyB said:


> Thanks for the info Nic! just a quickie, is there a difference between Red Raspberry Leaf Tea and Raspberry Leaf Tea do you know? I'm definitely going to follow that plan, just not sure about the EPO yet. Also I'm going to start perineal massage at 34-36 weeks-ish, are you? Thought it was worth a shot (ANYTHING to help with the not-tearing :haha:)

:shrug: No idea! I picked some up at Julian Graves today and it specifically talks about benefits in late pregnancy but it doesn't have a strength on it:


> Raspberry Leaf
> This infusion provides a nourishing alternative to black tea while topping up your vitamins and minerals. Raspberry leaf is traditionally used in late pregnancy to help the body prepare for labour and to encourage breast milk.
> Medicinal benefits: Raspberry leaf has a high vitamin and mineral content that is essential for wellbeing. Late in pregnancy it can be useful to help tone the uterus and improve contractions during childbirth. After the baby is born, raspberry leaf helps the uterus to return to normal and encourages breast milk to start flowing. It is also used outwith pregnancy to support the female reproductive system. The anti-inflammatory action of raspberry leaf helps to reduce gastric inflammation and it is a gentle remedy for diarrhoea.

Yeah I'll give the perineal massage a go. Micky makes a big deal of it in hypnobirthing but my practitioner says it's not for everyone, some really hate doing it. I'll give it a go but if I can't reach I don't think I'd want DH to do it..


----------



## Minimin

Aww ladies- just made me realise you guys are far ahead of me. So full of info and helpful advice- what will I do when you have your babbas :cry: say you will come back and visit :cry:


----------



## Tulip

Shaz that's a great idea I'll hire you! Munch would love to meet his aunty Shaz :)

Min you crazy, we're not going anywhere, we'll just be typing one-handed :D xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

*shazza*... if you decide to travel to sunny belgium (ahum ahum) next year, we're up for a shoot

*min*...i'm afraid then you'll be stuck with me :p


dear morning sickness...come back? thanks


----------



## Vickieh1981

Minimin said:


> Aww ladies- just made me realise you guys are far ahead of me. So full of info and helpful advice- what will I do when you have your babbas :cry: say you will come back and visit :cry:

I'll still be here lol x


----------



## Minimin

Yah TB and Vickie!
Tulip- one handed is better than none :)

TB- hope MS comes back full swing... IYKWIM- :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Tulip said:


> Shaz that's a great idea I'll hire you! Munch would love to meet his aunty Shaz :)

I would love to come and take some pics and meet Munch once he comes :D



tinybutterfly said:


> *shazza*... if you decide to travel to sunny belgium (ahum ahum) next year, we're up for a shoot
> 
> :thumbup: shall bear you in mind hun!




Minimin said:


> Aww ladies- just made me realise you guys are far ahead of me. So full of info and helpful advice- what will I do when you have your babbas :cry: say you will come back and visit :cry:

Silly billy I won't be going anywhere! After all I am hot on your heels. These guys are our teachers and we will be the proteges :)


----------



## Minimin

SmileyShazza said:


> Silly billy I won't be going anywhere! After all I am hot on your heels. These guys are our teachers and we will be the proteges :)

:wohoo: to being their proteges!

Shazza- you will be getting a queue of us. I am looking to get some tasteful pics of me and bump - would you be interested? Some of me looking fabulous- will require alot of photoshopping- I warn ya :rofl:

We are in South London SE18 but can come up North if it is easier :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

Minimin said:


> :wohoo: to being their proteges!
> 
> Shazza- you will be getting a queue of us. I am looking to get some tasteful pics of me and bump - would you be interested? Some of me looking fabulous- will require alot of photoshopping- I warn ya :rofl:
> 
> We are in South London SE18 but can come up North if it is easier :)

I most definitely would be interested. Funnily enough getting some bump pictures into my portfolio is something Ive been working on this week :D Ive got a couple of ladies interested on another forum but would be happy for another to add to the list :thumbup:

We can sort something out once you get a nice bump sprouting :) :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Thank you thank you- Let me know what stage the other ladies think is good bumpage and I will put a reminder to discuss this with you in my diary! I cant wait!


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ a photographer friend told me pregnant women looked their best at 32 weeks,
a very obvious bump already but still flexible enough to move and position yourself a little


----------



## TripleB

Just catching up on here. I think its a really nice thing on this thread that we're all at different stages - lots of girls still to join too. It will be awesome when we have a real-life chartstalker baby! Who's going to be first I wonder... its a race between Nic and Kimmy so my bet is on a boy! Unless Lolly's little girl makes an early appearance...

I'm off on a hen-do this weekend. It was supposed to be a weekend of wine and cheese (no) horse-riding (no) and clubbing (no). So I'm just going for the day tomorrow - shopping, ceramic painting and eating (that'll do me!). 

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Minimin said:


> Yah TB and Vickie!
> Tulip- one handed is better than none :)
> 
> TB- hope MS comes back full swing... IYKWIM- :hugs:




TripleB said:


> Just catching up on here. I think its a really nice thing on this thread that we're all at different stages - lots of girls still to join too. It will be awesome when we have a real-life chartstalker baby! Who's going to be first I wonder... its a race between Nic and Kimmy so my bet is on a boy! Unless Lolly's little girl makes an early appearance...
> 
> I'm off on a hen-do this weekend. It was supposed to be a weekend of wine and cheese (no) horse-riding (no) and clubbing (no). So I'm just going for the day tomorrow - shopping, ceramic painting and eating (that'll do me!).
> 
> xxx

That sounds lovely. Where are you doing the ceramic painting? I have plates with my kids handprints on but none for Maff and the one in Guildford shut down x


----------



## tinybutterfly

just woke up from a massive nap attack

who drugged me? LOL


----------



## TripleB

It's in Portsmouth Vick, will let you know how I get on - I'm not the most creative creature!

I've got a sore shoulder tonight. A colleague from work gave me her lovely Mamas and Papas changing unit, may gave overdone it getting it in and out of the car (with hubby's help too).

Enjoy your naps TB, there's going to be plenty of them!

xxx


----------



## Minimin

:wave: ladies, Just popping on to catch up! Thanks for that info TB and really do enjoy those naps.

I am tired from a late night (11pm) last night. The wedding was nice but weird as I wasnt drinking- and didnt really dance as I was aware of jiggling too much and falling on my 4' heels :(

Off to Windsor for the day though DH has a stonking hangover :haha: I love being the smug one for a change!

Sounds like a fun day Triple. I hope you have fun!

:) Happy Saturday ladies :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

How did you get on with the painting Louise? I think there is one in Godalming I could take him too so might go there.

Minimin - did you have a good day in Windsor?


----------



## TripleB

It was great Vick! It was at a place called Artypotz. I painted a piggy bank for the little one! Can't wait to see it when its fired and glazed.

Yeah, how was Windsor Min? I love going there, especially at Christmas - always gets me in the festive spirit! Is that a new avatar pic or have I just not noticed it before? Anyway, its soooooo cute, great scan pic!

I'm on countdown to holiday on Friday. Busy week at work first but I can't wait!

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

What were their prices like? I always think it'd be fun to go to a place like that on my own and do something, the kids always nag lol


----------



## TripleB

The piggybank was £10 plus £3 studio fee for paint and glazing. Plates, mugs etc were cheaper, trays, teapots etc were more expensive. xxx


----------



## Minimin

:wave: ladies!
Windsor was fun- we took a walk through the town and DH knows a pub along the river where we got a riverfront table and stuffed our faces! LOL.
Christmas would be lovely!! I shall have to see if I can get another trip in. It is so nice to get out of London. We took about an hour to get there from our hotel as DH was a little monged from the night before so directions were a little skewed!
Piggybank piccies please :) Prices sound pretty decent too :)

I put up my last scan pics at 13w! Well spotted triple!

Got my downs risk through and it is 1:4500 which I pretty pleased with :)

How are you ladies feeling today? last week Triple!!! How cool. I bet you cant wait!


----------



## debgreasby

Great result Min x


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Debs! :hug:


----------



## TripleB

I really can't wait! Off to the docs tomorrow for a "fit to fly" letter. Should be fine as I'llbe 27 weeks when I come back but thought it would be best to have one just in case the airline kicks up a fuss.

Great odds Min - was just looking at the front page and time seems to be flying by, so many in 2nd tri now!

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Good idea Triple - we went to Majorca when i was 27 weeks ... no questions on the way out, but they studied my doctors letter for the flight back!


----------



## Vickieh1981

That's pretty good. It's mch more than that in Godalming.


----------



## tinybutterfly

debgreasby said:


> Good idea Triple - we went to Majorca when i was 27 weeks ... no questions on the way out, but they studied my doctors letter for the flight back!

what were they going to do? keep you there untill you gave birth? looong vacation lol!



dear nausea, pls go away for just a little while so i can go get groceries without having to hurl or feel dizzy, k thx :D


----------



## debgreasby

tinybutterfly said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> Good idea Triple - we went to Majorca when i was 27 weeks ... no questions on the way out, but they studied my doctors letter for the flight back!
> 
> what were they going to do? keep you there untill you gave birth? looong vacation lol!Click to expand...

That's what i said! Would have been nice though!


----------



## TripleB

Got my letter - despite my BP being 160/110 in the doctor's surgery! I have a classic case of white-coat syndrome, which my doc says she is in no doubt about because my heart was going like the clappers! I took my BP at home before I went and it was 129/77 (something like that anyway) so she went with that number!

Sorry you're feeling nauseous TB. At times I found myself thinking "this is an only child" because it is just so rotten. My favourite description is that its like having seasickness but you can't get off the boat! Hope it eases long enough for you to get some groceries - I found the only thing that helped was eating so you've got to get to the shops!

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Wow weee Triple! I think you do have a case of White Coat Syndrome :(
TB- hope you feel better
How are you doing Vickie and Debs?

Well I caved and have another reassurance scan booked for the 30th of Sept. I will be 16w1d so they are doing a gender thing too. I am so convinced again that something is wrong. I had some serious weird discharge this morning- like brownish on my white knickers. Is this normal at around 15w. I have been having more discharge the past few weeks but normally lotiony cream colour. It sometimes is more than others- enough to make me run to the loo in fear of blood or that I have peed myself :shy:
Normal?

Well a week and 2days to go :happydance: though I am worried :(

Off to Acu this afternoon- you ladies have a fun day :)


----------



## TripleB

Min - when it comes to discharge I think its a case of anything goes really! As long as its not red I wouldn't worry too much but great that you have a reassurance scan booked. Gender prediction time - I think girl!

Yep my white-coat syndrome is extreme! She's such a nice doctor too - don't know why she makes me so nervous!

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i like the nausea bc it's somehow reassuring... but it would be nice if it came with an on/off button lol

yay for another scan *minimin*, can't help you with your questions though but i hope it's alright and means nothing... brownish sound ok, old blood... and cream coloured, doesn't sound off either.
btw, do you tell them it's reassurance scan?

haha *tripple*, i have white coat syndrom too, find it hilarious
it helps if they're not wearing their coat or if i can stare out of the window or look at something to distract myself,
helps only a little, it's still higher than what it would be at home though hhe


----------



## debgreasby

Lol, i am so sick of discharge! I have to constantly wear panty liners or i feel grim!


----------



## tinybutterfly

omg, i just smelled the deli department with a semi clogged nose
i don't even want to go there when my nose is working just fine!
i ran to the check-out bc i couldn't take it anymore LOL


----------



## TripleB

Hope you'd filled your basket with food before you ran to the checkout TB! xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ well, no, i needed non-food and some deli-meat for the sandwiches
but i couldn't find what i was looking for fast enough so i ran without the goodies,
i'll go get them tomorrow in a different store that doesn't have smell-issues lol

i've been a preggo brain though... i needed toilet paper and paper towels
and only when i got home it hit me that i bought two packs of toilet paper and no paper towels,
seriously, aargh!
OH laughed his ass off when i told him...
ah well..at least i can pee all i want hahahaa


----------



## Minimin

Oh Tb-what a pain! I hope your trip tomorrow is more...ahem.. fruitful :)
Debs- I think I am going to have to start to wear pantyliners
Triple- Guess away! Eeekk. I am thinking of getting it written and enveloped so DH and I can decide if we really want to know. I have changed my mind now- where as DH wants to know.... you all know how indecisive I can be... 

Hope you had a great day- I am knackered so off to read in bed..speak to you lovelies in the morning xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

scan in 8.5 hours, shitting bricks!


----------



## TripleB

Good luck TB - thinking heartbeaty thoughts for you! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Tibs I can't quite believe you're six and a half weeks already. Beaty beaty thoughts xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck TB x


----------



## tinybutterfly

bc of the IVF my follicles are still bigger than normal, causing my uterus to be up higher than normal too,

but i can say that we are the proud parents of a "stripey" LOL
no heartbeat though, doc said it was too early to see but i could swear i saw a
white flickering when he moved that stick around, so i think i've seen the heart anyway

next scan to see the hb in 2 weeks, october 7 yay


----------



## Tulip

:D


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: TB! Great news :)

Morning ladies :wave:


----------



## debgreasby

:happydance:


----------



## TripleB

Excellent news TB! What's a stripey? xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ stripey is the baby, it's so small it just shows as a little line/stripe on the scan :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

Awww cute. Glad it all went well xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ how did the scan go? it was 1.30pm uk time right?

eta: ah no, i switched your apointment with Deb's

regardless, by NOW (8pm your time) you probably know what it is
*fbstalk*


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies :wave:
hope all are well! how did you scan go Vickie? I hope it was good and need your update babe!

Sorry not been on much this week. Have had guests and then family over. Am currently visiting my Mum's and have much limited access to the net.

Am ok- had a wonderful dream last night whch told me I am having a boy- could this be a premonition? LOL.

Just under a week until our private scan and I can not wait :)

Gotta keep this short but will check bandb on phone later tonight so please update me girls :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Am doing ok here thanks Min :thumbup:

Not many people at work outside of our team know I&#8217;m pregnant but one lady who does know came today to pick up some work I&#8217;d done for her and she immediately said &#8220;you&#8217;re starting to show a bit&#8221; :happydance: never have I been so happy :yippee: I do feel like my bump is starting to take shape, I may even brave a bump picture at the weekend!

Have started looking at things, have almost got so tempted to buy a couple of items of baby clothing this week because I saw them and they were so cute but am trying to resist until after the 20 week scan &#8211; 5 and a bit weeks and counting!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Sorry I was rubbish and not updating this yesterday.

I am having a beautiful baby GIRL!!!!


----------



## Minimin

Vickieh1981 said:


> I am having a beautiful baby GIRL!!!!

:wohoo: :happydance: :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :headspin: :yipee::wohoo: :happydance: :headspin: :yipee::wohoo: :happydance: :headspin: :yipee::wohoo: :happydance: :headspin: :yipee::wohoo: :happydance: :headspin: :yipee::wohoo: :happydance: :headspin: :yipee::wohoo: :happydance: :headspin: :yipee::wohoo: :happydance: :headspin: :yipee::wohoo: :happydance: :headspin: :yipee:


----------



## Firedancer41

Hi ladies! Just discovered this thread; I was a TTCAL chart stalker, may I join? Due March 4th :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

of course you can!!!!!


----------



## aussiettc

Hi ladies, so glad i can finally join you girls in here. How is everyone?
If everything goes well i should be due about 6 June:happydance::baby::thumbup:


----------



## Minimin

:wave: Hi Firedancer and congrats babe- I remember you from ttc section!!
Hello Aussie TTC too- Welcome!!


----------



## Tulip

Yaaaaaaaaay Aussie! xxxx


----------



## roonsma

Nice to have both you ladies here! Welcome FD and Aussie xxx:happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

whoot whoot!!!! welcome ladies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## debgreasby

:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

:hi:


----------



## Minimin

Hi Megg :wave: How are you babe?

Just had some prune juice and it is playing havoc with my guts! Loads of gurgling sounds and then I had to rush to the bathroom (TMI alert) and I felt as if the world exploded out :(

Hope you ladies are having a better morning :) :shy:


----------



## Tulip

Just got up Min, had 4 hours in triage last night getting checked for Cholestasis. Munch happy because he got to play on the CTG :)


----------



## Minimin

Oh hun! You must be knackered. How did the test go- Bless Munch :)


----------



## Tulip

Yeah liver fine, just keep an eye on the itching. Trace good, his hiccups were hilarious!


----------



## Minimin

Awwww wow! I bet it was amazing to see. I hope the itching resides some today. Are you on Mat leave now :) I saw you posted you were off out and about :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

So its not cholestasis? That's good.

It's so nice to see new girls here. Will go and do tickers - can't wait to have the go ahead to do Megg one.


----------



## aussiettc

Hi girls 
i've finally made it to tthe gradualtes thread and i think this little button is staying put. Levels are rising nicely and my mind is at ease for the time being.
How is everyone else going?


----------



## Tulip

Not at the moment Vick but I'm to go back if it doesn't calm down. The SHO was really nice considerin it was gone midnight by the time bloods came back LOL

min - my last day is next Fri, but I'm only working Wed/Thu this week (due to extra MW appt Fri) and Thu/Fri next week. That should just about use up all the hours they owe me. Off to BW to get some Large Cotbed bedding as we built the beauty yesterday, I wanna see it dressed!!

X


----------



## Tulip

Welcome Mary, love the ticker! Stick button stick xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm sick like hell, hooray!!!!!!
everybody is thrilled with that hahaha, except me, i'd like to turn it down a bit haha.
but i feel like puking after drinking pretty much anything
eating is hard, but very normal aparently if you're so ill... only problem is that i don't have
any weight to lose, so i'll talk about that with my gyn next time.

i was worried about not seeing a hb but both FIL and MIL reassured me it's too early to see all that much on an early scan,
and they're doctors, they have faith in it, so so must I

in the mean time i still have to arrange a pressie for my mom's bday and grandma's bday this weekend,
so hoping for a few nauseafree afternoons this week lol!

and my mom is taking care of me, cooking extra so i don't have to,
the OH eats a warm meal at work, aaah very handy!


----------



## Minimin

Enjoy BW Tulip- look forward to seeing it all dressed up :)
hi Aussiettc :wave:
boo but yah to MS- TB! :)
Hey Vickie :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

Welcome Aussie - so good to see you here :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

aussiettc said:


> Hi girls
> i've finally made it to tthe gradualtes thread and i think this little button is staying put. Levels are rising nicely and my mind is at ease for the time being.
> How is everyone else going?

We're both 4+0! EEK! LOL


----------



## SmileyShazza

megg - :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

when will you get the results of your bloods Meggles?


----------



## Vickieh1981

Glad your bloods are reassuring Mary xxx


----------



## hoping:)

:wave: Hi ladies!

Woohoo I can officially join you now!!! I am praying that this is my forever baby:happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

keeping everything crossed for all my newly pregnant fellow ttcal chart stalkers!


----------



## Firedancer41

hoping:) said:


> :wave: Hi ladies!
> 
> Woohoo I can officially join you now!!! I am praying that this is my forever baby:happydance:


congrats!!!!!


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: girls, sorry not been around lately - switched internet providers (nightmare!) Just been catching up on everyone's news. Welcome to all the new ladies, it is so wonderful you're here to join us!
Nic glad it's not choleostasis (?sp) hope you're well, yey for maternity leave :wohoo:
TB morning sickness is the worst and the best all rolled into one isn't it?! I tended to get sick if I got over hungry so I snacked quite a lot which did help.
Min sorry to hear about the prune juice incident - I've not had much bowel probs up until yest when it was a little difficult to "go" - not fun! Oh the joys of pregnancy!
x


----------



## Tulip

hoping:) said:


> :wave: Hi ladies!
> 
> Woohoo I can officially join you now!!! I am praying that this is my forever baby:happydance:

Oh my GOODNESS I'm so excited for all the new graduates!! YAAAAAY!!


----------



## Minimin

So many new graduates! :headspin: 
:wave: KimmyB! How are you babe? I was thinking about you last night and wondering how you were. How is your babba boy?


----------



## Vickieh1981

Firedancer41 said:


> Hi ladies! Just discovered this thread; I was a TTCAL chart stalker, may I join? Due March 4th :)




hoping:) said:


> :wave: Hi ladies!
> 
> Woohoo I can officially join you now!!! I am praying that this is my forever baby:happydance:

Of course you can. I have to have a quick tidy now before DH gets home from work and finds me sitting on my arse but if I forget to do you a ticker later then just poke me lol


----------



## roonsma

hoping:) said:


> :wave: Hi ladies!
> 
> Woohoo I can officially join you now!!! I am praying that this is my forever baby:happydance:

NICE ONE Hoping!!! Its great to see you here!!(i knew there'd be a nice line for you today)!!!:happydance: x

Glad you're ok Tulip! x

Had to smile at the prune juice incident Min!! That stuffs like rocket fuel!! x

Hi to everyone! xx


----------



## Minimin

:lol: Roonsma! Feel ok now- but most of the morning worried about exploding:) Have some prunes too as I thought the juice alone wouldnt do anything. Think I can safely put them away for now :)
Hope your doing well. How are you feeling? I still dont feel pregnant :(


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> when will you get the results of your bloods Meggles?

Soon! About an hour, probably!


----------



## roonsma

Minimin said:


> :lol: Roonsma! Feel ok now- but most of the morning worried about exploding:) Have some prunes too as I thought the juice alone wouldnt do anything. Think I can safely put them away for now :)
> Hope your doing well. How are you feeling? I still dont feel pregnant :(

Blimey!! prunes aswell, surprised you didn't take off!

I'm doing fine thanks, still getting bouts of feeling sick but its MUCH better now, is this your first baby? this is my second and its totally different, i went to my 20w scan with my first with just my jeans button undone, with this one i've exploded all over the place weeks ago (including my butt unfortunately)! Don't worry hun it'll come!! How are you doing apart from the prune incident? x

QUOTE=Megg33k;7054733]


tinybutterfly said:


> when will you get the results of your bloods Meggles?

Soon! About an hour, probably![/QUOTE]

We're there with you Megg!!! :hugs:

Come on results!!! xxxx


----------



## Minimin

roonsma said:


> Blimey!! prunes aswell, surprised you didn't take off!
> 
> I'm doing fine thanks, still getting bouts of feeling sick but its MUCH better now, is this your first baby? this is my second and its totally different, i went to my 20w scan with my first with just my jeans button undone, with this one i've exploded all over the place weeks ago (including my butt unfortunately)! Don't worry hun it'll come!! How are you doing apart from the prune incident? x


Hey! I didnt have any prunes as yet. LOL- I am sure I can combine and take off! :rofl: This is my 6th pregnancy, 4th in the last year, all of which I have not yet carried to term with. I dont know if that makes a difference. I definitely am bigger than I should be! I find putting on jeans really uncomfortable- have been for about 5 weeks. I am also finding my tracksuit bottoms, slacks or jogging bottoms are too cosy. I will definitely have to get some Mat jeans/lounge gear in. the thing is I have always been a size 8 and so need a whole new wadrobe. .. that or stay in PJ's for the next 24 weeks! LOL...eeekkkk 24 weeks!:dohh:


----------



## hoping:)

I'm excited for your results Megg!

I am going today to get my blood drawn and then again on Wednesday. I have my first appointment on October 12th:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic! Same schedule as me, so long as today's are +!


----------



## hoping:)

I'm sure they will be, Megg:thumbup: I'm sitting at work barely able to concentrate on anything besides baby... I wish maternity leave started as soon as the hpt shows positive:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> I'm sure they will be, Megg:thumbup: I'm sitting at work barely able to concentrate on anything besides baby... I wish maternity leave started as soon as the hpt shows positive:haha:

You would be wrong... negative (<1) fuck my life... I'm done


----------



## KimmyB

As I said on the other thread Megg I am so sorry :hugs:

Min! Thanks for thinking of me :hugs: Me and babba boy are doing just great thanks hun, been to aquanatal this morning and got my 31 week midwife appt tomorrow morning (I still get excited for them!) How you doing babe? I cannot believe you're 15 weeks along already! Where is the time going?! With the jeans thing I had to purchase my first pair of maternity jeans at 14 weeks :dohh: I popped out really early but I loved it. I'll try and post my 8 week "bump" pic that I found the other day...https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs345.ash2/62550_10150278029545532_599570531_14961073_8337743_n.jpg


----------



## KimmyB

Yey I did it! I know it doesn't look like much but I thought for 8 weeks it was pretty impressive :haha:


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ it is!!! i might look like that at the end of the week since my uterus is up high already, so who knows!
i'll love it too though!


*meggles*, i can't believe it, i refuse to believe it!


----------



## Megg33k

You have to believe it... and could you please un-blue me in your siggy? :cry:


----------



## roonsma

Minimin said:


> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> Blimey!! prunes aswell, surprised you didn't take off!
> 
> I'm doing fine thanks, still getting bouts of feeling sick but its MUCH better now, is this your first baby? this is my second and its totally different, i went to my 20w scan with my first with just my jeans button undone, with this one i've exploded all over the place weeks ago (including my butt unfortunately)! Don't worry hun it'll come!! How are you doing apart from the prune incident? x
> 
> 
> Hey! I didnt have any prunes as yet. LOL- I am sure I can combine and take off! :rofl: This is my 6th pregnancy, 4th in the last year, all of which I have not yet carried to term with. I dont know if that makes a difference. I definitely am bigger than I should be! I find putting on jeans really uncomfortable- have been for about 5 weeks. I am also finding my tracksuit bottoms, slacks or jogging bottoms are too cosy. I will definitely have to get some Mat jeans/lounge gear in. the thing is I have always been a size 8 and so need a whole new wadrobe. .. that or stay in PJ's for the next 24 weeks! LOL...eeekkkk 24 weeks!:dohh:Click to expand...

I'm with you!! i thought you'd eaten the prunes aswell:dohh:!!

I presumed when you said you don't feel pregnant it was cause you didn't have a big bump:dohh: again! I guess you mean "feel" pregnant!! Everyones different i suppose, i woke up this morn and thought that i didn't feel at all pregnant! But then MS hit and i felt all pregnant again!

You'll have to excuse me, i'm sometimes a bit dumb! :blush: xxx

By the way PJ's for 24 hrs a day may be comfortable but i think you may get some odd looks hun! lol!!


----------



## hoping:)

Again, I was not expecting those results Megg:cry: I can't believe it either! Do you think it could have been human error? We all saw the lines on your hpts...:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

No, I really don't... I felt different both times before... This time, I felt nothing... I should have known.


----------



## tinybutterfly

:(

i didn't unblue you bc i still had hope, that it was a human error or something like amber said

sigh

be back soon!!!


----------



## Minimin

Hey!
Megg again :hugs: hun.
Roonsma- I am just being weird your not being thick! :) I have a bump but cant feel anything so I feel fat! I have out on weight since my EP and MC's but still!! I could do up jeans but now I cant!! I am sorry to hear you are still getting MS but like you say it is reassuring. I thought I was getting nausea again this weekend but nothing has transpired.

KimmyB- Look at you at 8 weeks right? Or was that 15 weeks? I looked preggo very early too :) Glad you and bubba are doing well. Not long to go now. I cant believe I got to 15 weeks but then I cant help think this is unreal and something is going to go pear shaped. Three more sleeps and I have my Gender scan :)

Banging headache this evening- since around 5pm. I dont want to take anything to shift it as I am hoping it will go of its own accord but it seems to be getting worse.
Just taken my daily 75mg asprin so I dont want to mix either :(
Hate headaches as I normally dont get them but seem to have them often atm.

enough complaining- how are you all this evening? I ate a large portion of Chocolate cake and custard so bloated! LOL :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

Minimin said:


> :lol: Roonsma! Feel ok now- but most of the morning worried about exploding:) Have some prunes too as I thought the juice alone wouldnt do anything. Think I can safely put them away for now :)
> Hope your doing well. How are you feeling? I still dont feel pregnant :(

I don't feel pregnant either. It's weird. That said today has been the day I have felt it most for weeks and weeks because I have felt baby moving tons today. 



KimmyB said:


> Yey I did it! I know it doesn't look like much but I thought for 8 weeks it was pretty impressive :haha:

It is impressive. However you are pretty tiny to begin with so I think it's shows more.

Megg I am so incredibly sorry. :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> :(
> 
> i didn't unblue you bc i still had hope, that it was a human error or something like amber said
> 
> sigh
> 
> be back soon!!!

I know... but I can't think like that... I've had enough disappointment. So, I have to assume they're correct for self-preservation... and, well... because they probably are.


----------



## KimmyB

Minimin said:


> Hey!
> Megg again :hugs: hun.
> Roonsma- I am just being weird your not being thick! :) I have a bump but cant feel anything so I feel fat! I have out on weight since my EP and MC's but still!! I could do up jeans but now I cant!! I am sorry to hear you are still getting MS but like you say it is reassuring. I thought I was getting nausea again this weekend but nothing has transpired.
> 
> KimmyB- Look at you at 8 weeks right? Or was that 15 weeks? I looked preggo very early too :) Glad you and bubba are doing well. Not long to go now. I cant believe I got to 15 weeks but then I cant help think this is unreal and something is going to go pear shaped. Three more sleeps and I have my Gender scan :)
> 
> Banging headache this evening- since around 5pm. I dont want to take anything to shift it as I am hoping it will go of its own accord but it seems to be getting worse.
> Just taken my daily 75mg asprin so I dont want to mix either :(
> Hate headaches as I normally dont get them but seem to have them often atm.
> 
> enough complaining- how are you all this evening? I ate a large portion of Chocolate cake and custard so bloated! LOL :)

Yes Min that was at 8 weeks, I really popped out early! We didn't tell people until 12 weeks but I was getting asked at 10 weeks if I was or not :dohh: Will have to do an updated bump pic soon. Sorry to hear about your headache, they are the worst :nope: Perhaps they're down to hormones? I had another migraine attack last night, they are killing me. Atleast I'm feeling a little more human this morning for my midwife appt. Got a few things to ask about today so going to make a list. So exciting about your gender scan!! Have I made a prediction yet? Can't remember :dohh: 
:thumbup: for the chocolate cake btw! x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Amber what is your due date so I can do you a ticker?


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: girls, hope we're all well! Been for my 31 week appt this morning. Baby is fine, good heart rate and actually kicked the midwife in the ear when she was using the cone listener thingy :haha: FH is a "good" 32 so measuring slightly ahead which midwife says indicates baby is growing well :D clever baby. Had some routine bloods 3 weeks ago to check iron levels so midwife looked at results today and I'm anaemic! As of 3 weeks ago! She was away when results came back so the doc should have phoned me to let me know I need iron tablets but he never did :nope: No wonder I've been feeling off it and faint! Oh well, shall start the iron today. Baby has flipped himself round and he's now breech (which obv isn't a prob at this stage) Have a nice day ladies x


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: KimmyB! And well done clever Babba!!! Kick in the ear huh! I bet he was like... "err gerrroooofffff" ":rofl:
I am so pleased he is doing well. Shame about the iron levels - you would have thought they could call you about them!!! :nope: (Are you taking any preggo tablets? I have continuted with my pregnacare ones. I have the ones you can take from pre- preg- and post (inc breastfeeding). I think they have iron in them. I hope they sort your 'offness' out. Migraines again :hug: hunni!

Did you get your questions answered? I called my GP yesterday as I thought I was due a 16w MW appointment. I havent been seen since my booking in about 7-8 weeks. They said they dont see me again until 20w! Cheeky so and so!!!!

I think your bump has been similar to mine- I will have to start taking bump pictures I have a few here and there but nothing recent. I had to go into 'hiding' as I think I started showing early. Lots of baggy tops!:dohh:

Vickie- So cool to feel babba moving about! :happydance: I am still uncertain of 'things' I am thinking are babba :shrug:

KimmyB- I dont think you made a prediction hun! I am crapping it. I am hoping for a boy first as I never had an elder brother so think it would be nice. But then feel guilty that I have a preference :cry: :cry: A healthy happy child is all I want really! My main worry is something will have gone wrong. I dread going to scans but need them every few weeks for my own peace of mind- self torture I say!:shrug:

Megg- I am sending you lots of love hun. I couldnt post on the summer thread as I think it is being handed over. I just wanted to say your FS is right- I hope you have another go and dont give up hope hun- I am praying and sending lots of :dust: to you. You will get there babe :hugs::hugs:

Hows everyone else doing today???


----------



## KimmyB

Wrt the pregnacare I stopped taking it around 20 weeks - no idea why, wish I'de just carried on with it coz I know its for the best. Think I stupidly got out of the habit and never picked it back up. I did get the answers to my questions, my midwife is really lovely. Hmmm...Yeh I'm pretty sure I had an appt at 16 weeks, how strange is that! Must be different depending on which part of the country you're in? Don't feel guilty for having a slight gender preference - its only natural I think. It doesn't mean you'll love your baby any less whatever sex it is. I think for me, finding out the gender made it all real if you know what I mean? The scans will always be scary hun but everything has been fine so far so no reason why it shouldn't continue in that way. I do know how you feel though, here I am at almost 32 weeks having almost uncontrollable fears about something going wrong with little man, the biggest one being stilllbirth. I hate saying it out loud but it is a very real fear. I will not be happy until he is screaming in my arms.x


----------



## Minimin

KimmyB said:


> Wrt the pregnacare I stopped taking it around 20 weeks - no idea why, wish I'de just carried on with it coz I know its for the best. Think I stupidly got out of the habit and never picked it back up. I did get the answers to my questions, my midwife is really lovely. Hmmm...Yeh I'm pretty sure I had an appt at 16 weeks, how strange is that! Must be different depending on which part of the country you're in? Don't feel guilty for having a slight gender preference - its only natural I think. It doesn't mean you'll love your baby any less whatever sex it is. I think for me, finding out the gender made it all real if you know what I mean? The scans will always be scary hun but everything has been fine so far so no reason why it shouldn't continue in that way. I do know how you feel though, here I am at almost 32 weeks having almost uncontrollable fears about something going wrong with little man, the biggest one being stilllbirth. I hate saying it out loud but it is a very real fear. I will not be happy until he is screaming in my arms.x

I think fear and worry comes with our histories!! Here's to babby boy screaming and waving his arms and legs in your arms soon! I cant believe you have a few more weeks to go. By the time I get my 20w scan in you will be almost cooked! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tulip

Min, NICE guideline GC62 states you should have a 16w midwife appointment (between your booking and your 25w checkup):
16 weeks
Checks and tests:
Review, discuss and record the results of screening tests.
Measure blood pressure and test urine for proteinuria.
Investigate a haemoglobin level below 11 g/100 ml and consider
iron supplements.

Give specific information on:
l the routine anomaly scan.

Kimmy - you've stolen my FH, dammit! I've been trying to turn him from transverse so we can get a proper measurement on Friday and according to hospital the other night he's head-down :D but still on my RHS. More floor-scrubbing required :dohh: Glad your appt went well, clever boy!

Today I have washed some of Munch's new sheets and am making my sister a cushion cover to match her purple sofa for her birthday :)


----------



## Tulip

And I'm just as terrified as you, Kimmy, hence the Sunday-night panic. The closer we get to D-day, the more scared I am that something will go wrong xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Nice to hear I'm not alone Nic, scary yet exciting times for us! Lets hope Munch co-operates on friday so you can get a more accurate measurement. the cushion cover sounds lovely, I almost bought a beginners guide to knitting book the other day :D I've done all of baby's washing so far - just got a little bit left to iron. But I need to buy more cellular blankets coz I don't have enough :dohh:


----------



## hoping:)

Vicki- I'm due June 9th:D

Kimmy I'm glad your scan went well. I can't wait to be as far along as the rest of you are... still a while to go!

Min I hope you get the boy you want! 

Last night I kept having the most horrible nightmares. I woke up at least 3 times crying... now I am exhausted! I did have one really nice dream the night before I got my :bfp:... I dreamt that I was at a scan and they showed me my two full term babies! At the end of the dream I was holding my boy/girl twins and I was completely happy. I hopeit comes true!

EDIT: so doc called with my beta results from yesterday... at 3w4d hcg: 47 and progesterone:17:happydance: They want me to start on progesterone supplements today which is good because I was going to ask for it any way. I've been using progesterone cream but it is not helping much. I'm so excited:happydance:


----------



## Tulip

When I told K I'd bought more blankets he was like "He's got loads of blankets!" :dohh: Men - they have no idea.


----------



## roonsma

Min, you definately should have a 15-16 week appt hun, you ring em up and give them hell!!
Its when you get all your booking blood results etc and listen to the babbas HB.:happydance:
By the way you're not weird!!

Nice one Hoping!!:happydance:

Great news on baby Kimmy:happydance: That was one cool bump for 8 weeks!!

I'm still crapping myself aswell girls, in some ways i now have too much information on what can go wrong during preganancy(everytime i see a sad thread its like a punch to my stomach) and i just can't block it out all the time, its so sad i just want to enjoy it but often the fear creeps back in, i really need to get myself a selective memory:dohh:

Hi to all xx


----------



## Minimin

hoping:) said:


> Vicki- I'm due June 9th:D
> 
> Kimmy I'm glad your scan went well. I can't wait to be as far along as the rest of you are... still a while to go!
> 
> Min I hope you get the boy you want!
> 
> Last night I kept having the most horrible nightmares. I woke up at least 3 times crying... now I am exhausted! I did have one really nice dream the night before I got my :bfp:... I dreamt that I was at a scan and they showed me my two full term babies! At the end of the dream I was holding my boy/girl twins and I was completely happy. I hopeit comes true!
> 
> EDIT: so doc called with my beta results from yesterday... at 3w4d hcg: 47 and progesterone:17:happydance: They want me to start on progesterone supplements today which is good because I was going to ask for it any way. I've been using progesterone cream but it is not helping much. I'm so excited:happydance:

:wohoo: on those hcg results!
Talking of your weird dream- you just reminded me of one of the weird ones...yes one of the weird ones i had last night- I went to the bathroom and little white fish came out of my hoohaa:wacko: a few in the toilet and then a whole stream of them!!! eeeekkkkk
I'm assuming its the white discharge i have been having recently- It is rather white and almost watery :shrug:


----------



## Minimin

Tulip and Roonsma- thanks- I will call MW again tomorrow- and quote that NICE guideline. I did have 13w scan and then an Antenatal interview the following day- is that the same thing? :shrug: Both were at the hospital and with docs not MW as far as I know :)


----------



## Tulip

WTF is an antenatal interview? The timetable is also in The Pregnancy Book which the NHS gave me after my 12w scan, I assumed everyone would get one xx


----------



## roonsma

Minimin said:


> Tulip and Roonsma- thanks- I will call MW again tomorrow- and quote that NICE guideline. I did have 13w scan and then an Antenatal interview the following day- is that the same thing? :shrug: Both were at the hospital and with docs not MW as far as I know :)

I had my 13w dating scan one week, my hypertension appt at the hospital the next week (14w)-BP and urine check, then still saw my MW the following week for my 15w appt-BP,blood results, urine and doppler, i'd push for it hun, you're entitled to be seen x

By the way "antenatal interview", what will they think of next:dohh:!


----------



## tinybutterfly

hoping:) said:


> I'm due June 9th:D
> at 3w4d hcg: 47 and progesterone:17:happydance:

that's my OH's bday!!! you're in for quite something haha :thumbup:

and awesome HCG results!! congrats!


----------



## hoping:)

Minimin- crazy dream but I guess it comes along with being pregnant:dohh: I'm interested to see what the rest of my dreams will be like... hopefully no more nightmares!

lol TB. I'm excited to be due in June but those geminis sure are something:haha: My younger sister is gemini and I was born on a cusp so I am gemini/cancer.

So I did something I've never done in any of my pregnancies... I bought the baby something! It is a Pregnancy Memory Album. I can't wait to fill it out but I'm also a little nervous!


----------



## Minimin

Pregnancy Memory Album- How cool Hoping! What fun :)


----------



## aussiettc

Hi girls,
I'm nervously waiting for my appointment on friday with the doctor. I'm not sure what we are going to have done but i'n really nervous. I dont know why cause my levels are great and rising well but you know can't help but get nervous with everything.

Hopefully she'll put me in for an early scan at abotu 6 weeks so i can just feel better. I still keep having dreams that i'm having twins but not sure how likly that is being that there are no twins in the family. 

Anyway hope everyone is well.


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ you don't need twins in your family to have them yourself,
fraternal are a genetic thing/chance, but identicals are just random happenings :)


----------



## hoping:)

Aussies- TB is right twind don't have to run in your family to have them. Didn't you take clomid this cycle as well? If so... twins don't run in my family but I got pregnant with clomid twins last time:thumbup: I had a really vivd dream that I was having boy/girl twins so I guess we just have to wait and see. I'm sure your scan on Friday will go just great! After all, your levels have been rising nicely.

I have such bad nausea with this one:sick: I haven't puked yet but I've been dry heaving all morning... it is wonderful:haha: I also went to get my 2nd beta. I hope they have my results by the end of the day. I'm feeling nervous but I guess it is normal... please be ok baby[-o&lt;

Vickie- can you please add me to the front page? Thanks:D


----------



## Vickieh1981

Have added you hoping.

Missmaternal I have changed yours after your scan this morning - let me know if it's not right.


----------



## Minimin

Ms Vickie- you are a star!! :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

Minimin said:


> Ms Vickie- you are a star!! :)

Thanks hun. I am getting impatient to turn some more people pink or blue


----------



## aussiettc

I'm getting so nervous. I have my doctors appointment tomorrow at 9am. I'm not having a scan or anything but maybe getting bloods not sure. I'm a laittle worried cause i dont have any symptoms other than an occasional sharp pain in my boobs. Sometime i wonder if i'm even pregnant due tto the last of symptoms.

Maybe if i'm lucky i can get a referal for a scan soo just to put my mind at ease.


----------



## Minimin

Vickieh1981 said:


> Minimin said:
> 
> 
> Ms Vickie- you are a star!! :)
> 
> Thanks hun. I am getting impatient to turn some more people pink or blueClick to expand...


Hopefully I have some news for you later today. Right now I am scared something is wrong and dont care for the gender but just to know babba is ok. Then I get worried as I think I wont love babba!!!- silly I know- but I think I am deflecting my worry somewhat :wacko: I know!
I didnt think and booked this can for a Thursday. I seem to have lots of bad luck on Thursdays- dad passed away, blighted ovum, etc etc so i would have asked for another day- now I am worried it is an omen of bad news. I know I am being silly but really how the Fu$% does my brain work! grrrrrhhhhhhh


How are you today Vickie? 


:wave: ladies I hope you are all good and I'll post as soon as i know something- DH and I are getting our weekly groceries in too so I may not be online until alvo! Though I will try and sneak in an iPhone post!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Vickieh1981

aussiettc said:


> I'm getting so nervous. I have my doctors appointment tomorrow at 9am. I'm not having a scan or anything but maybe getting bloods not sure. I'm a laittle worried cause i dont have any symptoms other than an occasional sharp pain in my boobs. Sometime i wonder if i'm even pregnant due tto the last of symptoms.
> 
> Maybe if i'm lucky i can get a referal for a scan soo just to put my mind at ease.

I was the same hun. No signs at all until 6 weeks. I am sure it's all fine xxx



Minimin said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minimin said:
> 
> 
> Ms Vickie- you are a star!! :)
> 
> Thanks hun. I am getting impatient to turn some more people pink or blueClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully I have some news for you later today. Right now I am scared something is wrong and dont care for the gender but just to know babba is ok. Then I get worried as I think I wont love babba!!!- silly I know- but I think I am deflecting my worry somewhat :wacko: I know!
> I didnt think and booked this can for a Thursday. I seem to have lots of bad luck on Thursdays- dad passed away, blighted ovum, etc etc so i would have asked for another day- now I am worried it is an omen of bad news. I know I am being silly but really how the Fu$% does my brain work! grrrrrhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> How are you today Vickie?
> 
> 
> :wave: ladies I hope you are all good and I'll post as soon as i know something- DH and I are getting our weekly groceries in too so I may not be online until alvo! Though I will try and sneak in an iPhone post!:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Ooooh yey. I reckon boy for you. Any ideas yourself? I am sure baby is fine and totally certain you will love it.

I am okay. Feel bad tht I might have given an illness to my kids but can't worry about it until I know.

I have my 16 week mw appt this afternoon (17 weeks tomorrow lol)


----------



## Minimin

Hey Ladies!

I am pleased to say all went fine with babba! We are team :pink:. I cant believe how disappointed I am WTF??????????????????????? I burst out crying as soon as I saw the HB through pure relief so why do I feel this way when I found the Gender? :shrug:

Sonographer was really nice and showed us the whole baby from top of her head to the bottom. She went through the parts of the brain the place where the spine meets the brain, even her collarbones!!! Through the body, pointing out the internal bits! 

They gave us a sneak 4D preview but she had her hands covering her eyes and her face so we didnt see much else. Just about made out her smile but she was hiding it most of the time!

The sonographer was lovely, she is a midwife as well- and suggested the new Lewisham Birthing centre- so I am really considering that- I hope that my BP (slightly high) isnt too much of a complication and I can go there :)



What time is your appointment Vickie? Dont worry about the kids as yet hun- you dont know if you have passed anything like that on :hugs:

aussiettc- let us know how your docs goes this morning- or is that this afternoon for us in the UK?


----------



## Vickieh1981

Hun I am glad everything looks good.. Were you hoping for a boy?


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Vickie- yeah I wanted a son - an elder brother as I don't have one :shrug:


----------



## tinybutterfly

anyone who betted on today being the first day i'd puke.... *dingdingding*... you just won!!!


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats on the puking ;)


----------



## tinybutterfly

lol thanks, i'm so proud :rofl:

if i follow in my mom's footsteps... 9 more pukings to go haha


----------



## tinybutterfly

i got the IVF bill in the mail today, even less than i expected.... thankyou health insurance!


----------



## hoping:)

Minimin- congrats on your baby girl!
Yay for puking TB:haha: I was just telling Tim last night that I think I may have legitimate ms this time... I'm sure my puking moment is just around the corner. lol. so far just a lot of dry heaving:thumbup:


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ oooh yeah, that's how it starts lol!
last week i had alot of gag-moments too


----------



## hoping:)

^^Yay! I never thought I would be so excited to be sick! You have your next appointment next week right? I can't believe you are almost 8 weeks!


----------



## KimmyB

Min congrats on your baby girl! I'm sure you'll come around to the idea of having a girl first very soon, just think you have a little daughter on the way! No forgotten birthdays (my MIL only has 2 sons and they are both as hopeless as each other at buying her birthday gifts - it's now down to me to sort that out, bloody boys eh!) Glad all is well with your little girl and that she's nice and healthy. Also, I've found that there is loads more choice when it comes to clothing for girls :shrug:
I am pooped from work, gota do the housework and prepare tea now...:dohh: Any idea what I could do with the lamb steaks that I got out of the freezer this morning? I just can't be arsed!


----------



## KimmyB

Ps. Congrats on the puking TB - what a lovely feeling :haha:


----------



## Minimin

Thanks ladies- I'm sure it'll sink in soon enough. 

KimmyB- some ideas!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/grilledlambsteakwith_87206
https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/3570/lamb-steaks-with-rosemary-sweet-potatoes
Hope you get something on soon. I cant be bothered with dinner tonight. DH has a stinking cold so I am not sure he is fussed- I thought about frozen burgers but we shall see :)

TB- Yah for more MS! Boo for actually being sick though :(


----------



## Minimin

Thanks ladies- I'm sure it'll sink in soon enough. 

KimmyB- some ideas!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/grilledlambsteakwith_87206
https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/3570/lamb-steaks-with-rosemary-sweet-potatoes
Hope you get something on soon. I cant be bothered with dinner tonight. DH has a stinking cold so I am not sure he is fussed- I thought about frozen burgers but we shall see :)

TB- Yah for more MS! Boo for actually being sick though :(


----------



## Vickieh1981

Minimin said:


> Thanks Vickie- yeah I wanted a son - an elder brother as I don't have one :shrug:

It's horrible isn't it? You have the guilt with it then too. I remember being disappointed finding out Maff was a boy and I feel awful terrible guilt about that now. He is the most wonderful precious boy in the world and I couldn't imagine that I ever felt anything bad.

You will feel the same about your little girl



tinybutterfly said:


> i got the IVF bill in the mail today, even less than i expected.... thankyou health insurance!

That's great news. xx


----------



## hoping:)

My hcg levels doubled:wohoo: At 3w6d my hcg level was 108:thumbup: I'm so relieved!


----------



## debgreasby

Hurrah!


----------



## KimmyB

Great news Hoping! :happydance:


----------



## Minimin

Great news hoping!! :wohoo:


----------



## tinybutterfly

that's even more than doubled right? allriiiiight!!!


----------



## hoping:)

^^Yep:D hcg at 3w4d was 47:happydance: Now I just have to hold it together until October 12th. They offered to scan me on the 5th but I opted to wait another week so that we could see more. I wish I could just hibernate until I am out of 1st tri. I plan to just take it day by day and enjoy every minute being pregnant because worrying won't change anything:thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

YAY Amber!
That was the route I took - enjoy every day because each one is a blessing and a success. So excited for you!

Kim how are you feeling today?

AFM i'm back to MW at lunchtime for another measure. Hope he's in a better position, feels a bit more central and bump looks rounder. FXd.


----------



## aussiettc

Yippy for doubleing numbers hoping.:happydance:

I had my appointment today and we just discussed my iron levels and how i should be relaxing and not doing house work or anything for the next few week just to make sure that i'm not loosing more iron and i give bubs the best chance i can. 

ANyway we did another round of bloods and i have just got the results back at 2007. Yip thats right 4 days ago they were 367 now they are 2007 not bad for 4w4d i think.

Anyway i go away to visit my mum next week and then come back for another appointment on 15 October. Then she will refer me off for an early scan before DH and i decide whether or not we go private or public. DECISIONS DECISIONS DECISIONS>

Has anyone else gone private?


----------



## Tulip

Private or public as in healthcare-wise or announcing the pregnancy Mary?
I was a little bit backwards this time round - told my workmates at about 5 weeks as a) I was beyond excited and b) with all the peeing and bloating they were clearly going to notice, with seeing me every day. 

Didn't tell family or friends until we had a private reassurance scan at 7+5 :haha:

Min - if it's any consolation I still get a little twinge of envy at those on team pink because I was half-hoping Ruby would come back to us.....


----------



## tinybutterfly

that's the spirit *amber*!

*nic*, babies that come back are not necessarily the same gender. 
i sort of believe i'm my own brother if that makes sense, my mom hoped for a girl with me
bc a boy would remind her of her first too much

and i'm scared tbh...i have weird cramps (might be gas i don't know)
and last time it went wrong at 7+6... do not want history to repeat itself


----------



## KimmyB

Nic I'm fine thanks, think the disgusting pessary worked its magic on my hoohah :blush: remembering to take my iron tabs twice a day (good girl!) Work is getting uncomfortable now, I'm thinking I'm going to have to finish around 36 weeks at this rate. Glad Munch is feeling in a better postion - they're little monkeys for worrying us aren't they?!
Mary get those feet up lady!
TB hope your cramps go soon, theres no point me saying "it's normal" coz you'll still worry just like I did :hugs:
Hoping great numbers!


----------



## aussiettc

Thanks girls.
I'm still worried though, 2007 at 18dpo is that normal??? it seems high to me. Maybe i have my twins

Tulip - i was thinking private for deliviery and health care wise not telling people. We are keeping mum hopefully untill 12 weeks but it really depends on what we are carrying. If we do have twins i don't think i'll be able to hide it untill 12 weeks but we'll see. After the two losses this year we had this year we are extremely cautious cause i had to make the phone calls last time to say we lost it.

Hoping - love your numbers doubling.

TB - i'm sure everything is going well but ubderstand your worry. I'm gonna be like that for the next 2 weeks untill i get to the scan cause thats when i found out things were deffinatly wrong at 6weeks. 

LOve to all


----------



## Tulip

Over here, private care and delivery doesn't really seem to be affordable for 'normal' people, it's prohibitively expensive and the NHS for the most part seem to do a good job.

Kimmy - yep have had enough of work. Just Thurs and Fri left then I can pace myself doing stuff at home x


----------



## hoping:)

Awesome numbers Aussie:thumbup: at 20 dpo my hcg with the twins was 900 so twins could definitely be a possibility for you! I can't wait until you find out:flower:

TB- I hope the cramps settle for you but its probably just stretching pains:thumbup:


----------



## aussiettc

wow, i think i'm a little worried now. YOu were only 900 and i've got 2007 with 2 days to spare. EEEEEEEEEEEEKKKK!!!!

Private in Aus doesn't cost to much if you have health insurance. THe insurace covers the cost of delivery and hospital stay and i only pay $2500 for the obsitrician to look after my antinatal care and then i dont have to pay that untill 24 to 28 weeks.

Hope everyone is dooing well.
I head off to my mums in soouth australia tomorrow so probally wont be on here to much for the next week and a half cant wait tilll i get back though cause i have another appointent and thats when we work out when i'm having my scan wooohoooooo


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ yeah prepare for triplets hahaha


----------



## MissMaternal

Vickieh1981 said:


> Have added you hoping.
> 
> Missmaternal I have changed yours after your scan this morning - let me know if it's not right.

Yeah that's perfect thanks Vickie :) xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Tulip said:


> Private or public as in healthcare-wise or announcing the pregnancy Mary?
> I was a little bit backwards this time round - told my workmates at about 5 weeks as a) I was beyond excited and b) with all the peeing and bloating they were clearly going to notice, with seeing me every day.
> 
> Didn't tell family or friends until we had a private reassurance scan at 7+5 :haha:
> 
> Min - if it's any consolation I still get a little twinge of envy at those on team pink because I was half-hoping Ruby would come back to us.....

Tulip and Minimin, this is exactly what i am worried will happen to me :(
Don't get me wrong-as long as baby is healthy, i am happy. But i am worried that if it is a boy i will feel disappointed, and that it will finally make me realise that this baby *isn't* Freya. :cry: x


----------



## Minimin

MissMaternal said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Private or public as in healthcare-wise or announcing the pregnancy Mary?
> I was a little bit backwards this time round - told my workmates at about 5 weeks as a) I was beyond excited and b) with all the peeing and bloating they were clearly going to notice, with seeing me every day.
> 
> Didn't tell family or friends until we had a private reassurance scan at 7+5 :haha:
> 
> Min - if it's any consolation I still get a little twinge of envy at those on team pink because I was half-hoping Ruby would come back to us.....
> 
> Tulip and Minimin, this is exactly what i am worried will happen to me :(
> Don't get me wrong-as long as baby is healthy, i am happy. But i am worried that if it is a boy i will feel disappointed, and that it will finally make me realise that this baby *isn't* Freya. :cry: xClick to expand...


It is really hard and I am finding it difficult to work through these alien, and sometime so strong emotions. :cry: The guilt is overwhelming too. But I have to say I feel somewhat better today. The first day I felt like I lost someone- and I guess in a way thats true- our expectations- my belief that after two years of heartache, pain and shattered dreams mine would come true and I would have a boy- I just never pictured a girl. I think it is somewhat normal after a loss. And the relief of seeing her healthy and happy was enough to make me cry- I can work with the rest :)

The only think I would suggest- is talking about it-PM me if you need. I found/find it really an alienating time :/

TC Minimin Min and her lil Minime :)


----------



## MissMaternal

Minimin said:


> MissMaternal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Private or public as in healthcare-wise or announcing the pregnancy Mary?
> I was a little bit backwards this time round - told my workmates at about 5 weeks as a) I was beyond excited and b) with all the peeing and bloating they were clearly going to notice, with seeing me every day.
> 
> Didn't tell family or friends until we had a private reassurance scan at 7+5 :haha:
> 
> Min - if it's any consolation I still get a little twinge of envy at those on team pink because I was half-hoping Ruby would come back to us.....
> 
> Tulip and Minimin, this is exactly what i am worried will happen to me :(
> Don't get me wrong-as long as baby is healthy, i am happy. But i am worried that if it is a boy i will feel disappointed, and that it will finally make me realise that this baby *isn't* Freya. :cry: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> It is really hard and I am finding it difficult to work through these alien, and sometime so strong emotions. :cry: The guilt is overwhelming too. But I have to say I feel somewhat better today. The first day I felt like I lost someone- and I guess in a way thats true- our expectations- my belief that after two years of heartache, pain and shattered dreams mine would come true and I would have a boy- I just never pictured a girl. I think it is somewhat normal after a loss. And the relief of seeing her healthy and happy was enough to make me cry- I can work with the rest :)
> 
> The only think I would suggest- is talking about it-PM me if you need. I found/find it really an alienating time :/
> 
> TC Minimin Min and her lil Minime :)Click to expand...

It most definitely is normal. Totally with you on the strong emotions, like i said, i struggle to realise that this pregnancy is a new pregnancy and therefore a new baby. Thanks for the offer, i will most definitely PM you if i find i am really struggling :flower:

Happy and Healthy is definitely the most important thing, like you say :hugs:
xx


----------



## hoping:)

Just thought I would update... I puked for the 1st time ever today. I've been feeling super nauseous today, but after lunch I was in the bathroon and the lady in the next stall was puking so it made me sick:sick: Woohoo for ms:thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

Woohooo Amber! Yay for sickness haha!


----------



## roonsma

Yay for :sick: Hoping, we all love a bit of puking round here don't we!!


----------



## Minimin

Hey Ladies, 
Sorry but congrats to those puking! Lol- I still feel weird writing that!!
How are you all. Tulip? Roonsma? TB? Hoping and MM? Apologies if I missed you- I have not scrolled back too far.
I am 17 weeks tomorrow!!! All the fear has returned and I no longer feel pregnant- Still tired but I think that is the result of 4 days of Yoga training for Pregnant women. I am now qualified to teach!! Woooohhooooo!!!!
So informative and could not have done the course at a better time.
MM- I feel much better about babba now- I think these hormones and moods are evil evil evil!! 
I am concerned I cant feel babba yet but I know 17 weeks is still early. At the last scan I was told my placenta is facing my back so I should feel her soon! :) just need that daily reassurance! So demanding I am!!!

Hope ya all are good- sorry been busy with Yoga so havent been on much! 
Love Minimin x
Hope you are all well.


----------



## hoping:)

Yay for 17 weeks Minimin:thumbup:It is awesome you are now qualified to teach preggos yoga... sounds like fun!

I'm trying my best to stay calm during this pregnancy but last night I had a melt down over school (I can't attend any classes because I'm not getting the proper notification so I'm behind) and today I got so worked up over a phone call from an angry customer at work. I'm worried that all this stress will effect the baby...


----------



## aussiettc

tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ yeah prepare for triplets hahaha

I'm not to sure about triplets. I'ld definalty need a new car as i already have 3 kids. Where would they all go?



hoping:) said:


> Just thought I would update... I puked for the 1st time ever today. I've been feeling super nauseous today, but after lunch I was in the bathroon and the lady in the next stall was puking so it made me sick:sick: Woohoo for ms:thumbup:

Yippy for the puking.

AFM, i dont have any symptoms at the moment other thatn being tired all the time. I wish i would have something cause i'm getting a little worried that when i go for a scan they wont find anything. OK kick me later when i winge that i'm sick all the time but i really really want to get sick right now :rofl:


----------



## Tulip

Hi Min! Glad you're OK, congratulations on getting qualified! I'm sure you'll feel monkey soon - I couldnt tell the diff between guts and Munch until I think 18 weeks when I was on hols x

AFMI had yet another meltdown yesterday, woke up with agonising pain in left of my bump, lasted about 20 secs. Then had a spasm across the top of my uterus. Naturally I've been assuming placental abruption, but triage didn't want to see me because I'm not bleeding. Been trying to keep an eye on movements but he's so active it's pretty impossible to quantify a 'significant reduction' before they get really really low. Was up at 3:30 this morning eating ice because he'd had a quiet night :dohh: He's having his post-breakfast wriggle now though, so I need to calm the hell down.....

Hope the ms is reassuring those of you who need it this morning :flower:

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Hoping- Heres something that might help when your feeling calm- short but I hope it helps
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hmnncZeOZI

Aussittc- how are you? 6 would be a handful but what fun!! LOL. Try not to worry (says the queen of worrying) I had nothing but nausea and wished I was getting sick. My main symptoms was tiredness- and I still have it! - rest as much as you can :hugs:

Tulip :hugs: I hope he wriggles some more! I wonder if the pain could be more stretching? I dont know much but from a quick read as the pain is not constant and no bleeding it cant be PA. I hope you are reassured and feel a bit better.

AFM- still some contractions/tugging/pulling so I am assuming uterus is getting better. No movement- though as you mentioned Tulip- I have time still. 
Feel like I have not slept a wink last night- and moods are erratic- really is there no way I can control these other than locking myself up into a room! :(
Debating whether to see the nurse at my GP and get flu vaccinations done. Has anyone else had this?


----------



## Tulip

Yeah they say as the uterus is growing at quite a rate it's likely to go into spasm. It was the first pain that really scared me. Little monster probably got his foot stuck in an organ :dohh: He's fidgeting now so I'm stop being such a fruitcake for a while.

I'm still cancelling the homebirth though. Just too paranoid. xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

*amber*, congrats on the puking! hahaha



aussiettc said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> ^^ yeah prepare for triplets hahaha
> 
> I'm not to sure about triplets. I'ld definalty need a new car as i already have 3 kids. Where would they all go?Click to expand...

a mini bus?
the type they had in Little Miss Sunshine hahaha (minus the pushing to get it started though hehe)

or you squeeze them into a Sharan type of car and tell them to hold their breath lol


*minimin*, do you have a doppler thingy for reassurance?

i myself am a big nervous nauseous blob, scan tomorrow morning,
i'm so scared they'll tell me something is wrong, i'd like to have a scan machine here
so i could check in advance and prepare for bad news if needed


----------



## Minimin

TB- I know how you feel about the scan thing- I think between us maybe we should invest in one- there will be pockets of us scanners all over the world!
I have so far resisted getting the doppler as i know it can worry you- I know I am the worst worrier and since we have had scans=- private or NHS every 2-3 weeks i have talked myself out of it. I have another scan at 18 weeks next Friday!
Shouldnt my docs have a HB detector? I was told by the receptionist they didnt have one...hmmm?
keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow TB!! Hope babba is waving at ya!


----------



## debgreasby

I'm not a fan of homebirth (no offence anyone) but that's just my opinion. I know they can have you in hospital in case of any complications, but i'd rather be there already, just in case. There is also the pain aspect .. you NEVER know how you're gonna cope till you're in that situation. Just using your breathing may work for some, but labour is such an unpredictable thing.

Like i said, just my opinion ... and anyone planning on homebirth, you're braver than me!!!


----------



## Tulip

Thing is, you can plan for a hb and transfer in if you can't cope..... you can't plan a hospital birth and transfer out. I do think that I'd progress better at home, but the paranoia that something will go wrong is getting the better of me this week x


----------



## debgreasby

Do the " stay at home till you feel you can't cope ". I'm a big wuss and have always felt more at ease in the hospital, but again, that's just me :)


----------



## Tulip

That's the new plan :D


----------



## debgreasby

:)

Actually, if i had the choice i'd go to the hospital now because i'm sick of worrying, sick of being stressed!


----------



## Tulip

Funny, I was thinking that at 3:30 this morning when I realised the little monster hadn't woken me up all night!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

great new plan!

i wanted a homebirth but OH said "are you nuts!!!" hahaha
he's too worried to let me have that, but i'm fine with that.
the hospital i'm going to go has very home-looking delivery rooms.
and i hope i can do my underwater birth, bc then after you had your baby, all 3 (mom, dad, baby)
can lie on a big round bed full of pillows to snuggle together
*loves the idea*


----------



## Tulip

Sounds wonderful, Tibs!

Kimmy where are you? Did you call triage about your achey bump? xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

hoping:) said:


> Just thought I would update... I puked for the 1st time ever today. I've been feeling super nauseous today, but after lunch I was in the bathroon and the lady in the next stall was puking so it made me sick:sick: Woohoo for ms:thumbup:

YEY For sickness xx



Minimin said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Sorry but congrats to those puking! Lol- I still feel weird writing that!!
> How are you all. Tulip? Roonsma? TB? Hoping and MM? Apologies if I missed you- I have not scrolled back too far.
> I am 17 weeks tomorrow!!! All the fear has returned and I no longer feel pregnant- Still tired but I think that is the result of 4 days of Yoga training for Pregnant women. I am now qualified to teach!! Woooohhooooo!!!!
> So informative and could not have done the course at a better time.
> MM- I feel much better about babba now- I think these hormones and moods are evil evil evil!!
> I am concerned I cant feel babba yet but I know 17 weeks is still early. At the last scan I was told my placenta is facing my back so I should feel her soon! :) just need that daily reassurance! So demanding I am!!!
> 
> Hope ya all are good- sorry been busy with Yoga so havent been on much!
> Love Minimin x
> Hope you are all well.

It's normal to not feel pg at this stage. This is supposed to be the easy bit where you feel normal. :hugs:



aussiettc said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> ^^ yeah prepare for triplets hahaha
> 
> I'm not to sure about triplets. I'ld definalty need a new car as i already have 3 kids. Where would they all go?
> 
> 
> 
> hoping:) said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I would update... I puked for the 1st time ever today. I've been feeling super nauseous today, but after lunch I was in the bathroon and the lady in the next stall was puking so it made me sick:sick: Woohoo for ms:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yippy for the puking.
> 
> AFM, i dont have any symptoms at the moment other thatn being tired all the time. I wish i would have something cause i'm getting a little worried that when i go for a scan they wont find anything. OK kick me later when i winge that i'm sick all the time but i really really want to get sick right now :rofl:Click to expand...

When do you have your first scan?



Tulip said:


> Hi Min! Glad you're OK, congratulations on getting qualified! I'm sure you'll feel monkey soon - I couldnt tell the diff between guts and Munch until I think 18 weeks when I was on hols x
> 
> AFMI had yet another meltdown yesterday, woke up with agonising pain in left of my bump, lasted about 20 secs. Then had a spasm across the top of my uterus. Naturally I've been assuming placental abruption, but triage didn't want to see me because I'm not bleeding. Been trying to keep an eye on movements but he's so active it's pretty impossible to quantify a 'significant reduction' before they get really really low. Was up at 3:30 this morning eating ice because he'd had a quiet night :dohh: He's having his post-breakfast wriggle now though, so I need to calm the hell down.....
> 
> Hope the ms is reassuring those of you who need it this morning :flower:
> 
> xxx

Don't let them fob you off if you are ever worried. I have had abruptions in my last two and although I bled heavily that doesn't always happen. You can have concealed abruptions where it bleeds behind your placenta and causes the pain.

Movement with mine didn't slow down either. I am sure it's not anything to worry about for you especially as the pain has gone but all I am saying is don't let them tell you no if you are worried and want to be checked out.
xx



Tulip said:


> Thing is, you can plan for a hb and transfer in if you can't cope..... you can't plan a hospital birth and transfer out. I do think that I'd progress better at home, but the paranoia that something will go wrong is getting the better of me this week x

Yeah I think they do because it's more relaxing. For me having complicated pgs I'd rather be in hospital and have been with all of mine being inductions lol


----------



## SmileyShazza

Right so Minimin can be our resident pregnancy yoga teacher and I will be our resident photographer. Nic can be our resident crafter/knitter/crocheter &#8211; anyone else want to join the gang?


----------



## Minimin

SmileyShazza said:


> Right so Minimin can be our resident pregnancy yoga teacher and I will be our resident photographer. Nic can be our resident crafter/knitter/crocheter  anyone else want to join the gang?

I'm likin this Smiley :):flower::flower:


----------



## posh

Sorry girls that I haven't been around lately. Been dealing with alot of emotions. Am now back though :happydance:!


----------



## posh

congrats TB! I'm so happy for you :happydance: :hugs: :cloud9:


----------



## KimmyB

SmileyShazza said:


> Right so Minimin can be our resident pregnancy yoga teacher and I will be our resident photographer. Nic can be our resident crafter/knitter/crocheter  anyone else want to join the gang?

I could be resident cake maker and chocolatier (that's my day job!) :cake:


----------



## hoping:)

mmm chocolate... Kimmy you can make us all nice and plum with your baking skills and Minimin you can help us sweat off those extra calories:haha:

I'm so happy your scan went well TB!!! When do we get to see the can pic?


----------



## tinybutterfly

ooooh what a dreamjob Kimmy!!!!



hoping:) said:


> I'm so happy your scan went well TB!!! When do we get to see the can pic?

when my digicam's battery is loaded :D
it's trying hard haha


posh said:


> congrats TB! I'm so happy for you :happydance: :hugs: :cloud9:

thankyou and hiiiiiiiiiiiii it's been too long!
*squishes you*


i visited my collegues and kids from day care
so happy to see them again...and the kids!
my fav kid was there too, which is weird, normally she doesn't go there on thursdays,
she was all "mama mama mama" again when she got used to me there again and cried when i left 5 minutes later

and then i visited DIL, he works at the hospital (head of a department),
so in between seeing his patients i stole some of his time to show him his grandchild and to tell him how it went.
he was soooooooooo happy...he took a copy of my ultrasound to keep with him hehehe, how cute!


----------



## KimmyB

Great news TB! Looking forward to seeing scan pic!


----------



## Tulip

Great news Tibs! Waiting patiently for the pics. We DID see your eggs after all..... xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ LOL so true haha

must.report.every.step.of.the.way
(ok, except maybe the part where i push it out, k thx lol)

posted them in the other thread too, but i like to brag hehe

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/littleone84forum.jpg

and with a guide to view it lol
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/littleone84extra.jpg


----------



## hoping:)

Amazing TB! Thanks for giving us a guide as well:thumbup:


----------



## TripleB

Hello lovelies, lots to catch up on in here - particularly the newbies - hoping hunni, I am so so pleased for you and sending all the sticky thoughts I can muster your way :hugs:.

Fab news on your scan TB - love the detailed diagram!

Had a fab holiday in Hong Kong but am so so tired - jetlag and busy at work means I am only just beginning to feel normal again - so glad its Friday!

Hope all is well with everyone else - Vick, not sure if I congratulated you on your little girl - Min, I'm sure I didn't with you either so congrats girls with your girls!

I am going to shop this weekend. A couple of ladies at work freaked me out this week saying I should have more than I have clothes-wise and techically the baby could spring a surprise early arrival - please don't baby! Anyway, good excuse to hit the shops with my sisters this weekend!

xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Yay - your back :happydance:


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Hello lovelies, lots to catch up on in here - particularly the newbies - hoping hunni, I am so so pleased for you and sending all the sticky thoughts I can muster your way :hugs:.
> 
> Fab news on your scan TB - love the detailed diagram!
> 
> Had a fab holiday in Hong Kong but am so so tired - jetlag and busy at work means I am only just beginning to feel normal again - so glad its Friday!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone else - Vick, not sure if I congratulated you on your little girl - Min, I'm sure I didn't with you either so congrats girls with your girls!
> 
> I am going to shop this weekend. A couple of ladies at work freaked me out this week saying I should have more than I have clothes-wise and techically the baby could spring a surprise early arrival - please don't baby! Anyway, good excuse to hit the shops with my sisters this weekend!
> 
> xxx

Thanks hun. Glad you enjoyed your holiday. Can you believe that you are 26 weeks already? It seems only yesterday that you got your bfp


----------



## TripleB

Sometimes I can't believe it - others I just want the baby now! xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Welcome back Triple! I was thinking the same thing... I can't believe you are already 26 weeks:happydance: Have fun shopping!


----------



## Minimin

TripleB said:


> Hello lovelies, lots to catch up on in here - particularly the newbies - hoping hunni, I am so so pleased for you and sending all the sticky thoughts I can muster your way :hugs:.
> 
> Fab news on your scan TB - love the detailed diagram!
> 
> Had a fab holiday in Hong Kong but am so so tired - jetlag and busy at work means I am only just beginning to feel normal again - so glad its Friday!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone else - Vick, not sure if I congratulated you on your little girl - Min, I'm sure I didn't with you either so congrats girls with your girls!
> 
> I am going to shop this weekend. A couple of ladies at work freaked me out this week saying I should have more than I have clothes-wise and techically the baby could spring a surprise early arrival - please don't baby! Anyway, good excuse to hit the shops with my sisters this weekend!
> 
> xxx

Welcome back TripleB! :wohoo: good to have you here again :flower:
Thanks for the well wishes - Minnie Min is still quiet and I have not really felt much in terms of kicks! But finally getting back to normal and can actually do stuff rather than being kackered all the time :)

So how was your trip? where did you go? What did you see! LOL- my holiday is going to be vicariously through you for the time being. DH is being a meanie and wont book :( He is working on sorting the house and garden out and says we cant afford it :growlmad::growlmad:

Anyhooooo!!! Hope you manage to get some rest this weekend? (as well as shopping) I am wishing you lots of goodies and tons of bargains :)

Love Min xxxxx


----------



## Minimin

Sorry :shy: forgot to add- hello ladies :wave: happy Friday! how are you all doing? Anything fun planned for the weekend?
DH is working in the garden digging it up to level it out for our new decking- I get to rest/clean/tidy, yoga, baking, cooking and possibly tutoring Biology if my tutee gets in touch :) My mum is also possibly visiting on sunday for the day... busy busy busy beeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Minimin

hmmm think I lost a post... 
grrhhh

just to ask how everyone else is doing.. TB great scan!! Nice labelling :)


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: everyone! Welcome back Louise, glad you had a nice trip, enjoy the shopping spree! Min enjoy your weekend hun. TB what a cutie scan pic! AFM I am shattered, went to a friend's house last night (she's a beauty therapist) and had a pedicure and eyebrow wax, feeling really pampered but absolutely shattered today! Hope work goes nice and quick. :hi: everyone else x


----------



## Minimin

Hi KimmyB and baby bump blue! :wave:
Hope your day goes quick :) sorry you are shattered but your pampering sounds good :)
take it easy! :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

afternoon ladies. I'm back form a busy week at my mums house. I have a doctors appointment on friday and hopefully can get a scan done. Other than tiredness i have no symptoms which worries me but not DH cause he reacons that i dont get any anyway and that i didn't have any with my last DS. I cant wait to see a little heartbeat or something on a scan to help put my mind at ease. All the best to everyone


----------



## TripleB

Gosh Aussie, I haven't said congrats to you! Fab news hun and HCG numbers looking great!

Shopping was fun but quite scary in the nursery department on a Saturday - never seen so many pregnant people in one place! Got vests, nightgowns and 2 changing mats - one for nursery, one for our bedroom. Really struggling to find unisex babygrows though! DH tried on the babycarriers (that will be his job!) - so cute - can't wait to put a little one in there!

Hope you all had good weekends. Can't believe its Monday already. Told myself this morning I have got to start getting on top of things at work - maternity leave starts 9 weeks on Friday. And where do I find myself a 10am - on BnB - whoops!

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Louise I tried getting on top of things at work.... it never happened :haha: They have my number :shrug:

We went for a loooong walk to enjoy the sunshine yesterday, it was gorgeous and contrary to the 'put yer feet up' advice it seems to have sorted out my cankles. I told K that next time we do this HE would be carrying the additional load!!


----------



## KimmyB

Aw so cute Nic, how much of a relief will it be for someone else to take the load for a while?! :haha: Glad the cankles have gone down, they were impressive!
Louise glad you had a good time shopping. I also found myself in Mothercare and Mamas and Papas on Saturday and it was packed :dohh: Got a play arch thing for the pram/car seat and a "My First Christmas" bib :cloud9: They have some nice 3 packs of gender neutral babygrows in Mamas and Papas - a friend bought us the Zeddy and Parsnip ones and I think they're fine for both boys and girls. They are quite expensive from there though...But you can feel the quality. 
:hi: to everyone else!


----------



## TripleB

Thanks for the tip Kimmy! There is a big M&P at the retail park near us so will get down there at some point.

Quite right Nic - Daddy's turn!

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

And good luck for your appt on Friday aussie :flower:


----------



## TripleB

Just had a look on the M&P website and there are some perfect ones on there - thanks Kimmy! Love the Zeddy and Parsnip ones and the animal and gingerbread ones too - decisions decisions!

Are you buying newborn sizes for the moment?

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Aw glad you've found something you like! I do love Mamas and Papas :D At the moment I've got mostly newborn yes but also got a few things 0-3 just incase he's a big boy and grows out of the first size quickly. Also got a few bits that have been bought for us that are larger sizes for him to grow into. I've not bothered to wash the larger sizes yet - just put them in his bottom drawer until he's bigger.xxx


----------



## TripleB

A drawback of team yellow - might have to have another shopping spree when I know what colour he/she is! xxx


----------



## KimmyB

TripleB said:


> A drawback of team yellow - might have to have another shopping spree when I know what colour he/she is! xxx

I wouldn't call that a draw back Louise :haha:


----------



## TripleB

Haha - true! An excuse to get out of the house with the LO maybe! xxx


----------



## KimmyB

And show off your lovely pram at the same time! Although my LO is going to be born so close to Christmas I doubt I'll want to brave the Christmas shopping rush :nope: xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Thanks for the tip Kimmy! There is a big M&P at the retail park near us so will get down there at some point.
> 
> Quite right Nic - Daddy's turn!
> 
> xxx

You could do that on the way to the hospital lol. I went to the Next there on my way in to be induced with Jessica as I didn't originally know how prem she would be and needed small clothes lol




KimmyB said:


> TripleB said:
> 
> 
> A drawback of team yellow - might have to have another shopping spree when I know what colour he/she is! xxx
> 
> I wouldn't call that a draw back Louise :haha:Click to expand...

PMSL

Nic - just saw your ticker and realised at exactly that stage with my last pregnancy I was in hospital having my baby :haha:


----------



## TripleB

Ah but you'll be ready and raring to go by the January sales! x


----------



## KimmyB

TripleB said:


> Ah but you'll be ready and raring to go by the January sales! x

Hell yeah, never thought of that!! :happydance:


----------



## SmileyShazza

I have been buying some baby clothes and bits as and when I see them at our local car boot. As much as I&#8217;d love to buy all Tadpoles clothes from M & P they are so darn expensive :dohh: 

I picked up a selection of different babygrows yesterday and have got about four pram suits now some of which I brought at the NCT nearly new sale and some at the booty. OH said he thought I was buying too much stuff :rolleyes: I only brought five long sleeved baby grows and a pramsuit! Also managed to get a brand new baby bath, top and tail bowl and bath sponge for the grand price of £1 yesterday so was very pleased with that. I did try and explain to OH that if I can get things at decent prices like that then it doesn&#8217;t matter if I buy a few more things anyway because I&#8217;m not spending as much as if I&#8217;d got them in the shops.

He usually is quite good but when it comes to all this baby stuff he really has no idea! I keep trying to explain to him that we need to make sure we have enough stuff for when bubs comes home which lasts at least the first few days or so as I am sure doing tonnes of washing and drying is going to be the last thing on my mind at first :nope: I think it&#8217;s because I am coming on here and reading more books so understand what we need to get a little more than he does.

I am not going to get too much more stuff though as I&#8217;m going to put some money aside to go and get some stuff in the relevant colour once he/she arrives :happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

man, all this talk about baby clothes,
my fingers are itching to get the boxes of clothing from the attic at my parents.
my cousin had a TON of clothes, some of his onesies are still in the original package,
i should go through them all to see what i have and what i still need (not much i predict lol).

my mom told me not to buy the newborn as they only fit that for about 2 weeks.
then again, sizes from regular clothing are different all over the world, i'm sure baby clothing is no exception, but newborn size is really tight here aparently, more something if you'd have your baby a few weeks earlier than planned


----------



## Tulip

I've not got a great deal of Newborn but enough to tide us over. K and I are both quite slightly-built so I'm not expecting Munch to be massive. I'm washing some more 0-3 as I type. Mum keeps buying us bits n pieces whenever she goes out, bless her!

Good luck for Friday Mary, this will be a hard week for you, hope you're ok xxx


----------



## TripleB

Sounds like you are doing brilliantly Shazza! I've been really lucky with donations (including a Bugaboo travel system, moses basket and cot!) so I focussing my shopping on clothes! In John Lewis the newborn clothes fit up to 12lbs and the 0-3 upto 12lbs 6oz, what's the point in that?! I've gone for all newborn so they fit nicely for those early photos. Have gone for 0-3 in nightgowns so they will last longer. So far I have 5 x white vests (for under nightgowns), 7 x white short-sleeved bodysuits (for under sleepsuits) and 3 x sleepsuits (soon to be 6 when I've been to M&P!). Also have a snowsuit for coming home from hospital. Think I'm going to stop there and wait for more donations, gifts and post-gender-knowledge shopping!

Nic, I was 9lbs born, DH 7lbs 11 oz but I'm well-built and he's 6'1" so I've got no chance with a tiny baby! Still hoping I have a month or so until it hits 12lbs though!

Shazza - are you defo team yellow then?!

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Luke was 8lb 10oz and newborn only fit him for a few weeks.

The last two were teeny weeny and were in up to 5lb stuff for about 6 weeks. I think they weren't even into newborn until at least 3 months old lol


----------



## KimmyB

My OH is also 6'1" and I'm average height. I was a tiny 5lb11oz when born but DH was nearer 9lb so who knows what little one will weigh! I've just got it into my head that he's going to be a big un! I've got so far...
35 bibs, 22 pairs of socks, 6 hats, 8 pairs of scratch mits, 16 vests, 15 babygrows, various bootees, 3 pram suits and about 12 outfits (all in newborn and 0-3) then various items in larger sizes that I can't be bothered to count. I know that sounds excessive but me and DH have only bought about a quarter of all that (our parents have been buying like crazy!) I'm not planning on buying anymore...Maybe just a few Christmas rompers/babygrows and these...
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-velour-booties/s0007611/type-s/

PS. Can't believe we've got 22 pairs of socks :haha: :rofl: :haha:


----------



## TripleB

OMG Kimmy! You are one well-prepared Mummy! Shazza - you need to show Kimmy's post to Dave, he might change his mind about your over-buying! xxx


----------



## KimmyB

TripleB said:


> OMG Kimmy! You are one well-prepared Mummy! Shazza - you need to show Kimmy's post to Dave, he might change his mind about your over-buying! xxx

 :rofl: He'll think I'm a right nut job!


----------



## SmileyShazza

TripleB said:


> Shazza - are you defo team yellow then?! xxx

I'm hoping to remain that way yep!

Dave wants to find out but I told him that I would like the suprise at the end especially as I'm the one thats going to have to do the hard work in labour :haha: I'm going to try and stick by my guns at the 20 week scan and not find out - it won't be the end of the world if I do but I'd like to try and stay on team yellow if we can :)

I think you are right about showing dave Kimmys list that'd shut him up! :rofl:


----------



## TripleB

Hey ladies - how are we all in here?

I'm sooooo tired today - and getting a bit pooped with the "evening sickness" I have developed over the last few days. I've been sitting at my desk working out whether there is any way I can move my maternity leave forward a bit (last day is 9 weeks on Friday) but I know that I should try and hold out to maximise time off with baby. Would just like to be vegetating at home right now! 

xxx


----------



## hoping:)

I had my first scan yesterday at 5w5d. We didn't get to see much but doc said everything looked good so far. She isn't worried and thinks it may be too early or due to my retroverted uterus. They took blood yesterday and will give me a new scan date based on my hcg level. I am trying to be optimistic but it is really hard not to worry:wacko: It is possible that I o'd later than I though because I stopped temping once I got 3 high temps... I also had a postive opk a day after I thought I o'd. I hate this:nope:


----------



## TripleB

:hugs: hoping, sounds like there is no reason not to be positive. It's so hard to think the worst but we're all rooting for you and your little one. xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks Triple! I will update once they call back with my hcg level. I am praying that everything will be ok.


----------



## hoping:)

My doctor just called and my hcg levels are not good:cry: They are only at 550. I have to get more blood drawn tomorrow to rule out an ectopic pregnancy:nope: I hate this so much. I am hoping it is only a failed pregnancy and not an ectopic.


----------



## roonsma

Oh Hoping hun, i'm so sorry for you. Fingers crossed its not ectopic :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

I'm so sorry hun. I'm a bit clueless on HCG levels, is it still possible things are ok? I really wish this was easier for you hun, you've been through so much :hugs:. xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Triple- my hcg level was 108 at 14 dpo and they should double every 48-72 hours... 550 at 5w5d does not follow that pattern at all. I guess by some miracle it could change but it is very slim. I will update tomorrow when I get my results


----------



## TripleB

I see hun. I hope and pray it's not ectopic, let us know what happens tomorrow. Take care of yourself :hugs: xxx


----------



## Minimin

oh hun! I hope it isnt an ectopic and you get some answers soon.
xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm sorry hoping. Let us know how you get on when you have any news :hug:


----------



## KimmyB

Hoping so sorry it's not better news :nope: I hope it's not ectopic hun, please keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Really hope and pray that the news is better for you tomorrow Hoping :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

:hug: hoping, hope you get good news soon.


----------



## Minimin

Thinking of you hoping :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

fingers crossed you don't get bad news Amber!!!
and it is possible you ovulated a little later, it's also possible little one implanted later than you'd expect.
hope it's a slow starter you have in there


----------



## cla

i would love a ticker thankyou:happydance:


----------



## Minimin

:wave: Cla Congrats hun and welcome.


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats Cla!! Yey another one to add to the list! How is everyone? My wonderful boss has sent me home an hr early today - tired does not even come close! Honestly it hit me like a ton of briskcs this afternoon, I can hardly keep my eyes open. I'm hoping hubby finishes work at a reasonable hour so he can do tea. My house needs a tidy too but that won't be happening! How is everyone else?xx


----------



## Tulip

Awww you poor thing, have a nice nap hon x

Care of the Newborn class tonight! Excited.com!


----------



## KimmyB

ooh that sounds interesting Nic, where do you go for that and how much is it? I've only had my NHS antenatal class and am not booked on anything else apart from a breastfeeding workshop. Happy 35 weeks btw :wohoo:


----------



## hoping:)

tinybutterfly said:


> fingers crossed you don't get bad news Amber!!!
> and it is possible you ovulated a little later, it's also possible little one implanted later than you'd expect.
> hope it's a slow starter you have in there

Thx TB- it is possible that I o'd later... I got a positive opk a day or 2 after I though I ovulated. There is a small possibility that it is a slow grower but hcg of 108 at 3w6d and a hcg of 550 at 5w5d doesn't look so good. I just hope it is not ectopic. I had my blood drawn this morning so I should have my hcg results this afternoon. I am still hoping for a miracle but if it doesn't turn out well at least it is happening so early on. I will update soon


----------



## Tulip

At least they have been keeping an eye on you sweetie everything crossed for better news xxxx

Kimmy - it's my local Surestart centre, two hours for a bargainous 0p. My MW appts are held there and I was accosted by the centre manager one day and signed up!


----------



## KimmyB

Ah brill, I'll have to pop into my local surestart centre, theres a few round here.
Hoping let us know how you get on, keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## tinybutterfly

hoping:) said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> fingers crossed you don't get bad news Amber!!!
> and it is possible you ovulated a little later, it's also possible little one implanted later than you'd expect.
> hope it's a slow starter you have in there
> 
> Thx TB- it is possible that I o'd later... I got a positive opk a day or 2 after I though I ovulated. There is a small possibility that it is a slow grower but hcg of 108 at 3w6d and a hcg of 550 at 5w5d doesn't look so good. I just hope it is not ectopic. I had my blood drawn this morning so I should have my hcg results this afternoon. I am still hoping for a miracle but if it doesn't turn out well at least it is happening so early on. I will update soonClick to expand...

ooh i see...those numbers wouldn't make me feel very comfy either,
hope it's not ectopic, they are horrid.
hoping with you for a miracle!!!!! here for you




afm... the past few days i'm having cramps, sometimes it's gas and sometimes it's...i don't know, i hope this is the common stretching pain. i'm getting paranoid bc i haven't puked in 4 days and the nausea seems to be less.
aargh, this first trimester is driving me mental!!!!! one day i think all is good, the next i think something is wrong.
yesterday i went into town with my brother, was so tired i fell asleep in the couch the minute i got home.
but i'm also getting ill (thankyou OH, although it doesn't seem to affect me as badly as it did him), coughing can turn into gagging and...
oh pfffff just want to fast forward to my next scan already, it's in 3 weeks! seems so long


----------



## Vickieh1981

Cla - what is your due date so I can sort your ticker hun?

Hoping - did you get your new hcg levels back?

Tiny - nearly 10 weeks, that has gone soooo quickly.


----------



## hoping:)

Not yet Vicki... I called and left a message for my doc


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh, then i'll know in the morning, it's high time for bed for me here
hope it's good!!!


*vickie*, yessss it has gone fast, yet at the same time it seems to go sooo slow.
probably bc i'm miserable on the couch most of the time, doesn't exactly make time fly hehe


----------



## aussiettc

Hope time brings you good news hoping

AFM i've just gotten back from the doctors. I had another lot of blood taken, it included the usual blood group and antibodies as well as a full bood count andiron level checking. I also got another HCG level done which is starting to worry me. WHy would she want another HCG level after such good numbers early on and nothing to point to any problems???
I have to wait for the results now and try not to get to worried or use DR Google to much.


----------



## hoping:)

Aussie- when will you get your results? I'm sure you have nothing to worry about:thumbup:

So I'm a little annoyed that they didn't call with my results. The receptionist said they were really busy today so I should expect a call tomorrow morning:dohh: I hate the waiting... I just want to know so I can get on with what I need to do


----------



## TripleB

That's so unfair hoping :hugs:. Everything crossed for your results too Aussie.

Time will start to pick up soon TB. I found the 12-20 week period went quite fast (think it's because you worry a little less) but then it starts to drag again because you just want to meet your little one!

I'm feeling rubbish today and haven't gone into work. Spinning head and dodgy tummy so have gone back to bed. First sick day since my BFP so only feeling a little bit guilty.

xxx


----------



## cla

Vickieh1981 said:


> Cla - what is your due date so I can sort your ticker hun?
> 
> Hoping - did you get your new hcg levels back?
> 
> Tiny - nearly 10 weeks, that has gone soooo quickly.

It's the 19th June Hun xxxx thanks


----------



## aussiettc

:thumbup:good results for me see below for levels and tell me what you guys are thinking.


----------



## KimmyB

How annoying Hoping!! They don't seem to understand how distressing the waiting is for us :hugs:
Aussie, looking goooooood!! :happydance:

AFM...Look at my ticker....34 weeks today!! :wohoo:


----------



## tinybutterfly

great result *Mary*!!!


*Amber*, i can't believe they're doing that to you, your poor nerves!


----------



## TripleB

Woohoo Kimmy! 6 short weeks until you meet your little guy!

Fab results Aussie - made my head hurt working out the doubling but you're pretty much spot on! 

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Looking goooood Mary, nice one!

Happy 34w Kimmy! Whoop!


----------



## tinybutterfly

wow 34 weeks already, amazing!!!! enjoy the last miles XD


----------



## Vickieh1981

aussiettc said:


> Hope time brings you good news hoping
> 
> AFM i've just gotten back from the doctors. I had another lot of blood taken, it included the usual blood group and antibodies as well as a full bood count andiron level checking. I also got another HCG level done which is starting to worry me. WHy would she want another HCG level after such good numbers early on and nothing to point to any problems???
> I have to wait for the results now and try not to get to worried or use DR Google to much.

I guess it's just because they might as well while taking blood anyway lol



hoping:) said:


> Aussie- when will you get your results? I'm sure you have nothing to worry about:thumbup:
> 
> So I'm a little annoyed that they didn't call with my results. The receptionist said they were really busy today so I should expect a call tomorrow morning:dohh: I hate the waiting... I just want to know so I can get on with what I need to do

That is pretty out of order don't they know how much you wait for those



KimmyB said:


> How annoying Hoping!! They don't seem to understand how distressing the waiting is for us :hugs:
> Aussie, looking goooooood!! :happydance:
> 
> AFM...Look at my ticker....34 weeks today!! :wohoo:

That has gone soooo quickly.


----------



## hoping:)

Congrats on 34 weeks Kimmy:happydance:

Nice results Aussie! I'm still thinking multiples for you:thumbup:

I finally got my results- hcg went from 550 to 300. I was expecting those results since I started to bleed on my own this morning. Oh well... just another bump in the road. I'm just thankful it wasn't ectopic and that it happened early on. I will be calling the FS today to set up my first appointment. I am kicking myself now for not doing it sooner:dohh: 

Thanks for all of your support ladies:hugs: Hopefully I will be back with you soon:thumbup:


----------



## TripleB

So sorry hoping, you know we'll always be keeping your seat warm in here :hugs:. xxx


----------



## roonsma

Aw, hoping hun-i'm so sorry for you. You'll be back here soon though chick :hugs: xx


----------



## Tulip

So sorry Amber darling :hugs: Hope to see you back soon xxx


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: Amber. I hope it resolves quickly
KimmyB-:wohoo: let the count down begin!!! I cant believe only 6 more weeks to go!
Aussie your numbers looking good :thumbup:
TripleB- I hope you got some rest in :)


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: Amber xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm so sorry hun xx


----------



## aussiettc

hoping so sorry honey :hug:


----------



## KimmyB

Amber I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Amber am soo sorry sweetheart :( You know there is a warm seat waiting for you as soon as you can come back to claim it :hugs:


----------



## cla

im so sorry to waist your time but ive lost the baby:nope:
im going to the doctors on friday as i want answers, i always spot in between periods for the last 5 years and since my other angel baby ( lost at 17weeks ) ive been spotting since 5dpo .


----------



## debgreasby

Oh hunni, i'm so so sorry :hug:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Oh Cla you did not waste anyones time. I am so gutted for you :(


----------



## cla

thank you hun, i just want answers now and hopefully the doctor will listern to me


----------



## tinybutterfly

:hugs: to all who need them


i'm a bit (ok, alot) absent recently due to laying in bed or couch all day being miserable and/or tired.
hcg should be at it's peek now and it should go better from now on...

i hope so, bc i have a job interview friday


----------



## Tulip

Oh Cla I'm so sorry sweetie xxx See if you can get them to check your progesterone at 7 dpo xx


----------



## cla

Tulip said:


> Oh Cla I'm so sorry sweetie xxx See if you can get them to check your progesterone at 7 dpo xx

ive been reading up and everything points it to low progesterone:growlmad:
if it is low what can they do??


----------



## Vickieh1981

cla said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Oh Cla I'm so sorry sweetie xxx See if you can get them to check your progesterone at 7 dpo xx
> 
> ive been reading up and everything points it to low progesterone:growlmad:
> if it is low what can they do??Click to expand...

Progesterone supposetries so keep it bumped up if it is that xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

cla said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Oh Cla I'm so sorry sweetie xxx See if you can get them to check your progesterone at 7 dpo xx
> 
> ive been reading up and everything points it to low progesterone:growlmad:
> *if it is low what can they do??*Click to expand...

give you extra progesterone, low progesterone is fixable!

i've gotten preggers after ICSI and in my clinic it's a standard procedure for every woman going through the treatment that she gets vaginal progesterone caps to help build a thick lining for blastie to implant in.

there are also pills available you can swallow instead of shoving them up there 3 times a day.
oh, and creams!
(i'm doubting about shots now, i think they exist as well)


----------



## cla

thanks for all your input i really dont know where i would be if i didnt have you all:hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Any time sweetpea. Don't be a stranger xx


----------



## Firedancer41

Very sorry Cla :(


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: Cla! I hope you get some answers soon xxxx You are more than welcome here anytime :)


----------



## KimmyB

So sorry cla :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

I'm so sorry Cla:hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

soo sorry cla :hug:

AFM i'm really really scared at the moment cause on Sunday night i had some slightly pink (to the point that in the day light the next day the colour wasn't noticable) clear stringy cm. So i freaked out thinking i'm loosing button and changed my scan date with the blessing of my doctor. So i have it now at 9am thats in an hour. DH is coming with me but i'm scared i wont see anything on the scan which is crazy with my numbers i know. I also having had any more coloured cm but i guess i have trouble believing that this is all happening.


----------



## TripleB

Good luck aussie, everything is pointing to a good scan result but I understand your worries. xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm glad you're getting a scan for reassurance, no need to sit around and wonder and stress like mad, not good for anyone.
i've had 2 scans and i still find it hard to believe it's happening, might be more of a believer once the 12 weeks have passed by.


afm... i think what i'm having are stretching pains. there's this nagging voice in my head that says it's cramps and it's going wrong and makes me check my underwear every 5 minutes. but if i google it, it says it's normal... must...have...faith! so i try to ignore the feelings of doom...which isn't easy, considering we all know all too well what can all be wrong etc...

i feel like there's a melon in my lower belly and it doesn't move if i go sit down so i really feel like i absorbed a melon and the last bit is hanging out, and i sit on it and it pushes up, very weird, can't explain it better


----------



## aussiettc

So i had my scan today and it went great. we got to see little button and even saw the heart beat. it was 158bpm, so it has really put my mind at ease. i feel like i can just relax and begin to enjoy being pregnant again. 
DH was very supportive as usual. he held my hand and calmed me down before had. I even managed to get him to come and look at prams after the scan. i think we kinda have one picked out but we'll just have to wait and see ove rthe next few months if we change our mind or not.

I'm over the moon right nnow and would love to ring up my family and tell them but Dh said no. I guess that since the scan put us ahead where i though we are but i kinda dont agree cause that would mead i oved on cd17 but that does really agree with when i had my +OPKs. All my babies are big anyway so who knows. I'm now supposed to be due on june 2. it just means the sooner i get to tell people where having number 4. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tulip

Oh thank goodness everything's OK Mary. Go Button!! xx


----------



## KimmyB

Yey great news Mary!!


----------



## Minimin

Great news mary!!!! :headspin: what a relief! You DH sounds a Doll!!!


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: Min, how you doing girl? Not spoken for aaaages! :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

:wave: Hey KimmyB! I always manage to miss you on here!
How are you? I am good. Waiting for my 20w scan next week. I had a EP scan on friday at the hospital where I had my op. They were meant to check ovaries and uterus but as I am pregnant they did a quick scan- such crap equipment and the guys didnt even show us much. I thought I would get to see babba again but he was a meanie! And we had to drive hour either way to get to the hospital and wait 2 hours to be seen 5 minutes!! What a joke!

Still not feeling anything and have been having some weird discharge that is tinged with brown the past 5-6 days. I am assuming as long as it is not read we are all good!

How are you babe? Are you off today? Hope your getting tons of rest in? How is babba?


----------



## KimmyB

Aw that is rubbish about the scan! How mean of them! I'm sure the discharge is nothing to worry about but may be worth phoning triage or midwife to see what they say? Maybe thats just me being overly cautious though!

I'm good thankyou, been for my 34 week antenatal check this morning. Baby is fine, HR nice and strong, my BP s fine and urine clear so it's all good! However, midwife can't tell if babyboy is breech or not (he was at my last appt) she said she can feel something round and hard at the top and at the bottom of my uterus! So he's either head down or he's got a "neat little bum" :haha: Gotta wait til 36 week appt and if they are still unsure I'll have to go for a presentation scan at 37weeks. I'm hoping he's head down, I do not want an ECV :nope:
Yep day off today, going to see my new baby cousin this afternoon (will no doubt make me more broody!) Getting as many afternoon naps as I can aswell!
What date is your 20 week scan babe? got any plans for the rest of the week?x


----------



## Minimin

KimmyB! How great you are getting to see your cousin! I bet your going to get so broody! LOL- brilliant and so you should! LMAO- neat bum! I am assuming one of you has that too- a trait he will have got from his mum/dad!
Nice to hear that Baby and you are fine. I am sure he will behave and turn soon- he still has time. i hear you on ECV- not the best way to go :(

If the dicharge gets more I wil go and see the nurse. I am planning to see the MW next week as my 20w appt is next wednesday. I will mention it then if it is still sporadic.

I hope you get lots of naps in- I am getting tired again- some days so much energy and others I am so tired it is unreal :(

Where are you getting seen by MW- I think I will be going to my GP surgery- I hate how confusing the appt/scan/MW etc are! or is it just me !:lol:

I have just signed up for NCT classes in Jan though- Looking forward to meeting other folks who are going through the same!

34w!!! i cant believe it has come around so quick hun! I am really excited for you!
Off to Acu this afternoon- am trying to keep my eyes open and not fall asleep- otherwise I am up until all hours :(

been looking for some nice music which I thought babba would also appreciates :lol: Did/di you play anything to the wee one?


----------



## TripleB

Fab news Aussie!

Love the "cute little bum" comment Kimmy. There's still time (coming from a woman who is already worrying about breach at 28 weeks) even if he is bum-down at the moment. 

Not long until your 20-week scan Min. Personally it was my fav one as you could see features on the baby - wish they offered you more on the NHS!

I'm starting NCT in 3 weeks. Really looking forward to it like you Min. Will be nice to meet people in the same area with babies due at the same time. Also think it will be great for DH to engage in what's to come i.e. labour!

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

I think the baby gets his neat bum from me :wink: Although at the moment my arse is more like a shelf :haha:
I see my midwife at my GP surgery and it was all a bit confusing at first lol, you're not alone!
Aw I wish I'd booked onto that course :( didn't think about it at the time! I'm sure you'll both have a great time!
Wrt the music I haven't played him anything yet but am thinking I should?? My friend played music to my goddaughter and she is brilliant at talking, you can have a full blown conversation with her and she's not yet 2! Just not sure what kind of stuff to try?


----------



## TripleB

I would stick to anything you like hun - you don't want little one to get into music that makes Mummy's ears bleed!

DH is considering starting to read stories to my bump - not sure I'm going to be able to keep a straight face when he starts that!

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Aw bless, thats so sweet! Think I'll have to mention that to DH (he's a primary school teacher so think he'd be up for it...Although I can see us both collapsing in fits of laughter!)
So how would I do this whole playing music to bump thing? Do I need to put those huge head phone thingys on my bump?! :haha:


----------



## TripleB

Hmmm - not sure! Maybe there's a business idea there Kimmy! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Girls I had a great time at boobyjuice support group today. If you intend to BF, I recommend going once you start mat leave. I didn't learn a great deal about the mechanics of latching, but was nice to get general birth and newborn tips and meeting new people. And having a snuggle with a 2 week old :haha: I'll be going back next week - it's something to pass the time and the climb up the hill keeps my fitness up :)


----------



## TripleB

I get a BF session with my NCT classes so hopefully that will be useful. I want a snuggle with a 2-week old! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

You can do me a :pink: ticker now ;)


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: debs! Congrats on team pink! :headspin: Looking forward to your pics hun.

Triple- Let me know how the NCT ones go. I am looking forward to learning lots. I do cover alot of it on my Pregnancy Yoga course though so I am hoping DH gets more out of it. 

Tulip- glad you had fun meeting and greeting people from Boob juice classes :haha: love it!

Kimmy- I dont know about music- I think you can get 'special' head phone things to play to babba but I was under the impression we could do it just normally and babba could hear. Do you think it is better if we have head phones on? :shrug: something for me to research on Thursday!!!


I am looking forward to seeing babba again next week- though I am showing and think I can feel something- I still dont think the whole thing is real- is that normal- I am half way through and still in denial :wacko:


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats Debs!!
Min I'm sure it's normal, even at almost 35 weeks I still cannot believe that I'm going to have a baby that is all mine. Sounds strange I know but it's the truth. Although saying that it does make it more real when you can feel some good hard kicks (which won't be long for you) DH first felt baby kick from the outside at around 24wks. And let me know if you find out anything about the music thing!
Great news on boobyjuice support group Nic! I've got a BF workshop on 8th Nov up at the hosp.
I'm off to work shortly, bring on the cupcakes! Have a nice day girls x


----------



## cla

debs thatss fantastic news iam so happy for you xxxx


----------



## TripleB

Congrats Deb! xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Congrats Deb!!!


----------



## TripleB

Hello ladies - how are we all doing?

All good with me. Had 28wk midwife appointment today and everything is spot-on. Baby is transverse at the moment - not sure which side is bum and which side is head. Hopefully it will move to head-down at some point. I am getting strong girly vibes today though! Start maternity leave 8 weeks today too (which means 9 weeks to Christmas - eek!). 

I saw on the spring thread that Vickie has been in hospital. Hope she and baby are ok and home soon.

xxx


----------



## Minimin

:wave: ladies!
Glad your MW appt went well TripleB- team :pink: vibes!!! how exciting!!

How are you KimmyB- starting to feel weird popping sensations- which I get throughout the day- I think babba is beginning to make herself known :yippee:

My hormones are going mad- also DH and I are fumin-well I am and about to explode and he has no idea (see my rant thread/post). Scan on Wednesday- 20w- being cheeky without reading the bumf they gave me- can you ladies fill me in on what they look for! :)

Vickie- once again- glad babba is doing well and I hope you are home soon xxxx :flower:


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: Min I just read your rant thread. I'm sorry, obviously I had no idea how things were for you in your private life :nope: I can see why it would get to you so much :hugs: I really don't know what to say apart from I can see where you're coming from, especially with the inheritance from your Dad. I'm sorry to say this but I can't understand your DH atall :shrug: Surely he should be happy to support you financially (the mother of his child) whilst you are out of work (in order to raise your child!). I think you need to sit down and have a serious chat before little one arrives. Perhaps when you're feeling a little calmer about the whole thing? I'm sorry I can't be more help :hugs:

Great to here about little miss making herself known :cloud9: Clever little girl!
Oooh Louise how exciting on the girlie vibes!
Hope Vickie is OK :flower:


----------



## Tulip

Morning all!

Sorry you're having a mare, min. Ugh. I always hate the thought of those Big Conversations. Hope you can work it out soon :hugs:

Happy 35 weeks Kim - only a fortnight to Term :wohoo: How are you feeling today?

I know what you mean about it not feeling quite real yet. I mean, this PAIN is real! (I had a terrible night with my hips but after 0530 I find myself able to sleep. WTF?). Having this baby to concentrate on 24/7 is still such an abstract concept that despite best intentions I still haven't done that xmas shopping I planned. I'm trying to knit/crochet for as many people as I can instead (it's less stressful than venturing into town to get pushed and elbowed!).

Deb, said last night that Vickie's still in hosp as she had more bleeding yesterday morning, but mummy and baby are both fine and hope to be home today :) We miss you, Vic!
xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

oooh i'm glad they're fine and she will be home today!!!


i'm having mid-scan-apointment-scares
2 weeks ago was my last and my next is in 2 weeks
bc i feel so well all of a sudden, i can't shake the thought that something is wrong.
if i bring it up to OH he snaps at me, tells me not to stress
my mom just reads it off my face i'm worried and tells me i shouldn't be
"you have no cramps and no bleeding, why would anything be wrong?"
"eh...you really want me to give you a list of things?"
i hate knowing too much about this really, it's doing my head in.

all i have to hold on to is my dizzyness and the fact i gag sometimes (i'm taking bets on my next puke day lol)


----------



## Minimin

Oh Vickie- I do hope you are home today :hugs:

Thanks KimmyB and Tulip. It is a shame things have come to this and I am sure DH hasnt a clue I am brewing it all. We will have to have a talk- perhaps tomorrow- more time to calm down. I have work - tuition this morning- and then some of my cousins coming over for a pub lunch :)

How about you girls! KimmyB- FULL TERM! My goodness I am so pleased and excited for you!!!
Tulip- I am sorry to hear your in pain :( but glad you got a few zzz in. Can you nap again to catch up? I totally hear you about going into town- I have already had bags and things knocked into me- it is amazing how careful one has to be (London Tube!!!) 
I have started looking online- mostly for my neice and nephew- Argos, Debenhams and Amazon so far!! Easier than venturing to the shops :)
Your so good with crocheting- pics please- I am hoping I get inspired soon :) Should really start with something for babba!
have a good Saturday ladies :)

minimin xxxx


----------



## Minimin

TB :hugs: I totally relate to the panic of scans- I wish we were innocent to them! It is so hard to be rational when you know of all the things that can go wrong. I tried hard to remember that the stats for it all going right were favourable- sometimes that helps.
I hop the next two weeks fly by chick!!! oh and Beanie- make mummy sick!!! :shrug:


----------



## tinybutterfly

Minimin said:


> oh and Beanie- make mummy sick!!! :shrug:

LOL, thanks

oh but little one... pls before we go to the restaurant tonight
do not want to puke all the nom food! lol


----------



## KimmyB

Hey girls, I'm fine this morning! Glad the pain has gone, that wasn't nice! Can't wait for the next milestone in 2 weeks - full term :O It really is getting close but like you said Nic, hasn't sunk in yet. I doubt it will til he's here at home with us. I often find myself daydreaming that he's here though...It's nice :cloud9:
Glad my Christmas shopping is out of the way, I'm not usually so organised but needs must this year - especially on the money front :/ Online shopping all the way I say!

Enjoy your weekend girls :flower:


----------



## tinybutterfly

*looks at the pouring rain outside*

i can't believe i told my 15yr old cousin i'm going into town with her in a bit


----------



## Tulip

tinybutterfly said:


> *looks at the pouring rain outside*
> 
> i can't believe i told my 15yr old cousin i'm going into town with her in a bit

LOL... we had that rain last night. I then spent all my sleeping hours dreaming about floods! Didn't help with the number of bathroom visits either :haha:


----------



## debgreasby

Vickie can you change my ticker when you get a sec .. due date is 29th March not 31st :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Hello ladies - how are we all doing?
> 
> All good with me. Had 28wk midwife appointment today and everything is spot-on. Baby is transverse at the moment - not sure which side is bum and which side is head. Hopefully it will move to head-down at some point. I am getting strong girly vibes today though! Start maternity leave 8 weeks today too (which means 9 weeks to Christmas - eek!).
> 
> I saw on the spring thread that Vickie has been in hospital. Hope she and baby are ok and home soon.
> 
> xxx

Yeah it sucks. If you do end up in the antenatal ward there take a lot of books because they have removed patientline so you get no tv or internet :-(

I could have got you to drop me in some chocolate lol


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Vickie can you change my ticker when you get a sec .. due date is 29th March not 31st :)

Oooh was about to change you to pink anyway but did I get your date wrong or did they move you?


----------



## Vickieh1981

Firedancer - I saw you said that you were due a week earlier so I changed your ticker and also changed you to a surprise one since you didn't say what you were having.


----------



## Firedancer41

Thanks Vickie! We plan to stay on Team Yellow, so that is great. 
Glad to see you're home! What did they determine was causing the bleed???


----------



## Vickieh1981

They don't know. With my history of having partial abruptions it's entirely possible that it's that again.

They said though that they are notoriously hard to determine from a scan since liquid blood doesn't show up and if you bleed it out rather than it clotting then it won't show.


----------



## tinybutterfly

Tulip said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> *looks at the pouring rain outside*
> 
> i can't believe i told my 15yr old cousin i'm going into town with her in a bit
> 
> LOL... we had that rain last night. I then spent all my sleeping hours dreaming about floods! Didn't help with the number of bathroom visits either :haha:Click to expand...

aaaaaah you guys are the culprits, damn you, next time keep it :p lol

*lols at bathroom visits caused by rain*

it wasn't too bad in town.. you know, when you take an umbrella with you, you end up not using it? 
that happened lol, awesome, as soon as we were back at the car i heard thunder haha


----------



## debgreasby

Vickie - my due date changed at my 12 week scan :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Vickie - my due date changed at my 12 week scan :)

Hmm how did I miss that? lol


----------



## debgreasby

Lol, no biggie!


----------



## Vickieh1981

No replies for five days!!!! Where are you all.

When will I be able to change some more tickers blue or pink?


----------



## tinybutterfly

you'll have to wait 'till december for me hehehe
and that is if baby cooperates

this week has been harder again, if i lay down it's a bit doable but if i sit up i have nausea attacks,
it's really bringing me down!


----------



## Tulip

Tibs!! 12w tomorrow OMG!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

I can't believe you are 12 weeks tomorrow tiny butt. When is your next scan?


----------



## tinybutterfly

i know, 12 weeks...it's insane! never thought i'd see the day 

my next scan is thursday (nov 4), in the morning...
everyone is convinced all will be well given i'm so soo sick this week and i'm hormonal (i have crying spells, OH can live with that, better than me yelling at him).
of course i can only think "what if...."
5 more sleeps untill i know!!!

today was just very bad, this morning...
i felt guilty towards baby bc i don't feel connected to it and i feel as if i don't really care,
i don't really read the weekly updates anymore of what is going on this week etc etc...
last time i did look up more stuff, and i was talking to my tummy more...

and when i wanted to talk to OH about it this morning he said he had no time.
i just said
"honey, tell me when you're no longer working!" (works in IT so logical he works on his pc)
and he goes "but i have to work all day, i don't have time, i'm gone in a bit"
*sob sob sob*

he eventually dragged it out of me anyway and he told me (and it's true)... that all i feel now is the nausea, which is true, it's there all the time except when i sleep. he told me i did do all that stuff i say i don't do this time around as well, untill i started to feel really bad and then i stopped. and i'll be all happyhappy and feel connected again once that passes. i hope he's right....
i think the fear that something might be wrong is holding me back as well...

sorry for the hormonal rant!!!


----------



## aussiettc

yah, tiny your scan is on my birthday. I also have a doctors appointment on that day to.

Is 10weeks to early tohear anything on a doppler???
I've actually been quite lucky and not had any morning sickness at all. i did vomit yesturday but that was cause i coughed so much i made myself puke. I have an evil chest infection that just wont go away. I've had it for about a month now and its really starting to get quite annoying.

hope everyone is doing well and will talk soon


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh awesome, will be a good reminder... i hope i bring good news on your bday... and of course, you too!!!

don't know the doppler thing... if it's a good one i suppose it's doable, Jenny found the hb very early on with her doppler, but it was a pretty expensive type


----------



## tinybutterfly

12 weeks today...i'm so pleased
4 more sleeps 'till i'm really more at ease though
nausea seems doable so far today, let's hope it stays that way


----------



## Vickieh1981

aussiettc said:


> yah, tiny your scan is on my birthday. I also have a doctors appointment on that day to.
> 
> Is 10weeks to early tohear anything on a doppler???
> I've actually been quite lucky and not had any morning sickness at all. i did vomit yesturday but that was cause i coughed so much i made myself puke. I have an evil chest infection that just wont go away. I've had it for about a month now and its really starting to get quite annoying.
> 
> hope everyone is doing well and will talk soon

Maybe not but I think you would be quite lucky. I found this one for the first time at 11 weeks and a few days. However I couldn't hear it every day until 13+6 onwards.

Try not to freak out if you can't hear it xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Roonsma, posh and smileyshazza - did you girls have your 20 week scans yet? Do we have colours to change your tickers or are you team green still?


----------



## roonsma

Hi Vickie, yes had my 20w scan- still on team yellow!! 

Sorry for not letting you know!! xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

That's okay. Glad it went well and will switch you to a different ticker to show you are team green xx


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: girls, how are we all? I'm good, just in the final few weeks! So excited! And wondering whether little man will be a November or December baby. I've started retaining water like nobody's business :dohh: my feet are really quite swollen. Got my 36 week antenatal appt tomorrow and am hoping midwife tells me baby has turned from breech (he was breech at last appt) xx


----------



## Tulip

I've ballooned over the last few days too. Cankles: The Revenge.
Am hoping to hear the little monster is engaging on Thurs. Feels like it on occasion *sharp intake of breath*


----------



## KimmyB

Tulip said:


> I've ballooned over the last few days too. Cankles: The Revenge.
> Am hoping to hear the little monster is engaging on Thurs. Feels like it on occasion *sharp intake of breath*

I've been having a few period like pains on and off so am hoping its his head (rather than his arse) thats engaging :haha:


----------



## Tulip

:rofl: FXd for tomorrow :)


----------



## Minimin

KimmyB said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> I've ballooned over the last few days too. Cankles: The Revenge.
> Am hoping to hear the little monster is engaging on Thurs. Feels like it on occasion *sharp intake of breath*
> 
> I've been having a few period like pains on and off so am hoping its his head (rather than his arse) thats engaging :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Updated Roonsma and smileyshazza to surprise tickers x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Vickieh1981 said:


> Updated Roonsma and smileyshazza to surprise tickers x

Thank you Vickie :flower:

Scan today was amazing - am so glad that everything was as it should be, the feeling of relief is so great. I'm on :cloud9: and can't stop smiling :happydance:

OH turned to me when we came out of the ultrasound dept and said "shall we go to Mothercare tonight after work" :haha:


----------



## TripleB

Yes - you should go to Mothercare after work Shazza! Enjoy that feeling of complete relief!

Sorry I've been a bit quiet ladies. I failed my GTT last week and now have gestational diabetes so I've been getting my head around it (with the help of the Winter Mummies - thanks Nic and Kimmy!). I've calmed down about it now as everything is under control by making some changes in my diet and baby is doing just fine (had a growth scan yesterday). The biggest impact (apart from eating well and pricking my finger 4 times a day) is that I won't be allowed to go over my due date so will be induced at 40 weeks if little one hasn't arrived by then - and we'll both be monitored for 24 hours after the birth to make sure our blood sugars are ok - both of which I can handle. I just can't wait to meet him/her now!

Hope everyone else is well.

xxx


----------



## roonsma

TripleB said:


> Yes - you should go to Mothercare after work Shazza! Enjoy that feeling of complete relief!
> 
> Sorry I've been a bit quiet ladies. I failed my GTT last week and now have gestational diabetes so I've been getting my head around it (with the help of the Winter Mummies - thanks Nic and Kimmy!). I've calmed down about it now as everything is under control by making some changes in my diet and baby is doing just fine (had a growth scan yesterday). The biggest impact (apart from eating well and pricking my finger 4 times a day) is that I won't be allowed to go over my due date so will be induced at 40 weeks if little one hasn't arrived by then - and we'll both be monitored for 24 hours after the birth to make sure our blood sugars are ok - both of which I can handle. I just can't wait to meet him/her now!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well.
> 
> xxx

Wow, triple-thats a lot to deal with hun, glad you're back on track. I've got to have a GTT in Dec-do you mind me asking if you had any symptoms? 

Big hugs to you xxx


----------



## TripleB

Thanks roonsma. No symptoms at all - that's part of the problem of diagnosis and the fact they don't screen everyone. However, since changing my diet to low-GI, no sugar I have to say I feel great! Much more energy during the day and sleeping like a baby, which I wasn't expecting at 30 weeks. So maybe I was feeling a little tired and under the weather for the last few weeks... I was told that the GD had only recently developed and that I wasn't diabetic beforehand (you never know) - they test your blood for HB1AC - something to do with the attachment of glucose to red blood cells which gives a picture of your blood sugars over the period of the last month and mine were normal. I wouldn't worry too much about your GTT hun, I've learnt that its out of your control and I have to say the NHS care I've received has been excellent from the minute I was diagnosed. If you are at all worried I would just cut down any excess sugar intake (I was a bit naughty with the fizzy drinks...)

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Grrr that sucks hun. I am glad you have it under control though.

Do they not induce at 38 at Frimley? When I was in a couple of weeks ago they induced two women at 38 for GD


----------



## TripleB

Thanks Vick. They induce at 38 if you are insulin-controlled. My result was borderline (7.8 is the cut-off, mine was 8.8) so I am controlling by diet alone and so far so good (I take my blood sugar 4 times a day and its within the limits they want to see). If that continues they'll induce at 40 i.e. not let you go over your due-date in case the placenta starts to deteriorate. I might go before then I suppose. xxx


----------



## roonsma

TripleB said:


> Thanks roonsma. No symptoms at all - that's part of the problem of diagnosis and the fact they don't screen everyone. However, since changing my diet to low-GI, no sugar I have to say I feel great! Much more energy during the day and sleeping like a baby, which I wasn't expecting at 30 weeks. So maybe I was feeling a little tired and under the weather for the last few weeks... I was told that the GD had only recently developed and that I wasn't diabetic beforehand (you never know) - they test your blood for HB1AC - something to do with the attachment of glucose to red blood cells which gives a picture of your blood sugars over the period of the last month and mine were normal. I wouldn't worry too much about your GTT hun, I've learnt that its out of your control and I have to say the NHS care I've received has been excellent from the minute I was diagnosed. If you are at all worried I would just cut down any excess sugar intake (I was a bit naughty with the fizzy drinks...)
> 
> xxx

Thats great your feeling better! Thanks for the info hun, thats really interesting. Take care xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

whiiiiiiiiii it went great!!!
it has grown so much!!! measures 5.3cm now, right on schedule, alriiiight!
i saw the two parts of the brain, little fingers and toes... but that's all, 
it was bouncing around like crazy, it was hard for the gyn to take measurements,
was kicking it's feet and waving alot, eeeeeeeeeeh, i'm so happy!!!


the picture we got today isn't very pretty, there isn't much to see on there (not for me anyway)
but we did make a little film and you can see it bouncing around there, not clearly but it's something hehe


----------



## KimmyB

Great news TB :thumbup:


----------



## TripleB

Fab news TB - out of the dangerzone too! xxx


----------



## roonsma

Nice one TB!! x:happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> Fab news TB - out of the dangerzone too! xxx

yesss, never thought i'd see the day!!! :happydance:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Fab news TB - so glad it all went well :)


----------



## humblebum

Great news hun xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Awesome news TB!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh and HAPPY BIRTHDAY AUSSIE!!!


----------



## Tulip

Happy birthday Aussie!

I went to MW this afternoon and BP is significantly higher than usual. Back again at 9am, off to hospital if it hasn't improved. Just enjoyed a beaut of a nosebleed. Considering a splash of wine in my lemonade with dinner. 

Oh and Hubby is still away with work. He's tryig to get an early morning flight back tomorrow... Just in case everything escalates. Nervous!!


----------



## Tulip

Oh but on the plus side baby is well engaged and ready to rock!

Kimmy has gone into triage due to some pain - they think she might be in labour. Baby is breech tho x


----------



## tinybutterfly

she's 37 weeks tomorrow, it wouldn't be all that bad if it came today right?
so ehm... should i keep fingers crossed it turns and stays in for a while longer,
or keep fingers crossed that it turns and is born today?


----------



## Tulip

I dont know :wacko: Hope you're ok Kimmy! xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

hehe ok, then i'll keep fingers of one hand crossed for scenario #1 and the other for scenario #2, problem solved


----------



## roonsma

Good luck for the MW tomorrow Tulip, thinking low BP thoughts for you hun(congrats on 38 weeks by the way) xx

Hope you're ok Kimmy, lets hope the little monkey is the right way up now xx

:hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks for updating, Nic :hugs:

It was a false alarm thankfully - they think I may have a UTI. Waiting for results but I'm now at home. I'd rather little man didn't make an early appearance with him being breech as that would mean emergency C section. As things stand at the moment I won't be having the ECV (after very careful consideration) so it means elective C section for me. I am surprisingly OK with it though. The way I see it is that I would rather the risk and pain were all mine than his. Thanks for the well wishes girls :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

KimmyB, i've had 3 csections now. I think the easiest one has been the elective csection cause i wasn't tired out from labour. Just remember to pack some nightgowns not pants and underwear that sits up high on your belly button not bikini line. You probally wont be out of bed for the first day at least but then as silly as it sounds its best to get up and about in little steps asap. Just small trips like the 5 meters to the loo are great to start. i also found having the bed so you are kinda sleaping in a layed back sitting position best, not to far to move to sit up then. Feel free to PM if you want more advice. Also try to get a oad and put in your undies on the scar site it helps to keep it dry and pad it a little incase you hit it at all. Also you'll need extra support at home for a while cause you cant lift anything heavier than baby for a few months untill you are all healed properly. Hope this helps. Dh was allowed in the operating room for the delivery of all 3 of mine but thats here in Aus so not sure what its like over there.


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks for the advice hun. I suppose I've had a taster of what recovery may be like due to the ectopic last year (bikini line scar only smaller than c section scar). So I suppose the pain will be like that only worse due to the size? I can remember trying to sit up in bed every morning was a mammoth task in itself, not to mention getting up the stairs! So will this be your 4th section? That's the other thing that has me worrying...If I can't manage VBAC next time (I know I'm getting ahead of myself but I've got to weigh up everything) then I've heard I can have maximum of 3 caesareans?? Also, how did you find the epidural? And this is probably going to sound like a stupid question but...With a caesarean did you have any vaginal bleeding? I'm guessing not but thought I would check x


----------



## TripleB

I'll leave Aussie to fill you in with her expert knowledge but I believe you get almost the same amount of bleeding with a c-section as a vaginal birth Kimmy - no such luck! xxx


----------



## KimmyB

^^ Damn it! :rofl:


----------



## Tulip

PMSL!! Nice try, love!!


----------



## Minimin

Congrats TB
And Kimmy B! Just read and am glad it was a false alarm :)


----------



## aussiettc

KimmyB said:


> Thanks for the advice hun. I suppose I've had a taster of what recovery may be like due to the ectopic last year (bikini line scar only smaller than c section scar). So I suppose the pain will be like that only worse due to the size? I can remember trying to sit up in bed every morning was a mammoth task in itself, not to mention getting up the stairs! So will this be your 4th section? That's the other thing that has me worrying...If I can't manage VBAC next time (I know I'm getting ahead of myself but I've got to weigh up everything) then I've heard I can have maximum of 3 caesareans?? Also, how did you find the epidural? And this is probably going to sound like a stupid question but...With a caesarean did you have any vaginal bleeding? I'm guessing not but thought I would check x

the pains not to bad unless you laugh, cough or do anything that may make you tummy contract. WARNING TMI it can take a few days for you to pass gas or even go thee loo for number 2's. Hear in Aus they keep you on clear fluids untill to pass gas just to make sure everythings OK. You will be heapps tender for a while afterwards to. 
Yes this will be my fourth c-section. I'm lucky that i have good doctors who believe that unless there is a thinning of the uterous all then its ok to have more, you are usually just monitored a bit more for any pain or tenderness during the next pregnacy. My doctor knows someone who has had 7 c-section so i think it depends on the doctors and the hospital. i guess i'm unlucky in the fact that i just happen to have big babies. my first was 10lb, then i had an 8lb 10 then an 8bl 8 1/2oz bubbas. That ment that they were to big to get through my pelvis and i had no chance of giving birth to them naturally. my DD actually got her head stuck in my pelvis and it took the doctors 5 minutes to get her out.
The epidural was not that painful suprisingly, but if you are having an elective c tthey may give you a spinal. I personally found the spinal harder cause i ended up haaving a person who had only done it a few times and she got the positioning wrong fo it took a little while to get it in and working. So i would ask to have a very experienced person doing the epi if i was you. Your back may get a little tender afterwards as well.
As for the bleading yes you blead the exact same amount as you would with a viginal birth. so there is no gettting out of it sorry. 
Also another thing to know is that you will feel the doctors hands inside you when they are delivering bubs. You will not feel any pain but just pressure from them doing their job. It doesnt hurt it just feels really really weird. Freaked me out the first time because i had no idea what was happening. 
You may alsobe put on an iron suppliment after delivery just to help restore any blood lost during the op. 
i cant think of anything else right now but if i do i'll let you know. 
One last thing, if i'm honest i think with my first i would of prefered if the doctors had of told me straight that there was no way of having him naturally so i could of just had an elective c-section instead of going through a 23hour labour only to be told i need a c-section to have him safely. I think its better to have the c-section and a healthy baby then go through a long labour be exausted and have a c--section cause they are worried about babies health.


----------



## aussiettc

oh i forgot if you quite a modest person you may find the first day a little diffficult as you may need help to change pads go the loo ectera due to the epi wearing off.


----------



## KimmyB

Thankyou for taking the time to write that, it really helped. Obviously I am nervous about the whole procedure but like you say, it is much better to have an elective than an emergency section so i'll keep that in mind. I guess I'm also lucky that the midwife sent me for the presentation scan - she said she was almost sure he was head down!! So things could have got scary. As it is, I know my options and will make the best decision for myself and baby. As long as he gets here safe then I have not failed (no matter what route out he takes!) I'll let you know how my appt with consultant goes on Monday, hope you and LO are well x


----------



## tinybutterfly

*lols*
i just put our vid from the apointment in windows media player and made it play on half speed!
it's AWESOME bc i see alot more of baby!!!
but also... bc OH and me sound like dinosaurs hahahaha, really funny!


here we go, so proud of my little one hehe
it's a "hidden" video on youtube, so don't mention it on my FB if you have it hehe
and yeah, sorry it's not in close-up, OH all of a sudden forgot how the camera worked, tss
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAi1FIv2IAU


----------



## KimmyB

Aw too cute TB!


----------



## KimmyB

Hi Vickie, thought I would let you know that MissMaternal very sadly lost her baby :cry: I saw it on the spring thread and thought I would update here just incase she stumbles back onto this thread and sees her ticker :cry:


----------



## Tulip

BORED NOW. 

Munchkin OUT! Munchkin OUT! etc...


----------



## SmileyShazza

So upset for Sarah :(


----------



## Vickieh1981

KimmyB said:


> Hi Vickie, thought I would let you know that MissMaternal very sadly lost her baby :cry: I saw it on the spring thread and thought I would update here just incase she stumbles back onto this thread and sees her ticker :cry:

Damnit. I knew that as well as just forgot to update :-(


----------



## aussiettc

hope everyone is well. i have a scan on tuesday so i'm alittle nervous. I also have tonsilitis which means i'm on antibiotics again. It's also my DS second birthday today so busy with that.


----------



## tinybutterfly

still stuck with the nausea.... i'm 14 weeks, it's no fair... for most ppl it has gone by now.
getting back pains and headaches too...it just wasn't my week!

still no extra weight, a miracle with what i eat (i eat at least every two hours)


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck for your scan Aussie!
TB I had sickness well into the 2nd tri but it DID get easier and less frequent. 3rd tri is definitely where its at LOL. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## tinybutterfly

3rd tri it is...where's the fastforward button when you need it haha


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh crap, i've had a headache all day...i finally decided to go and take a painkiller...
only to discover we have every possible med in the house...except THAT painkiller, grrr
and i was soooo sure i still had one or two left in my drawer...aparently not


----------



## aussiettc

hi ladies, after a small set back by scaring the shit out of myself about my scan. i had a good day. Scan went well, had the best scan lady. She was warm and nice and caring. then i spent the day window shopping with my little man. DH came home eary for dinner and kids are going to bed nice and easy at the moment.


----------



## Tulip

Nice one Mary! Well done little Button xx

Tibs, how you feeling today hon? x


----------



## tinybutterfly

*touching wood*

not too bad!
2 days ago i couldn't stand the light of our lightbulbs, today seems good so far...


----------



## tinybutterfly

oooh yeah, i finally figured out how to get somewhat crispy bacon.
i always used butter to bake them in, but that's not the way to go, so today i did it without anything, just throw bacon in the pan... still not exactly as i want it but it's a start!

if anyone knows how i can get crispy bacon that stays straight, tell me, mine curls up.
should i bake it in the oven instead? or just get thicker slices?


----------



## aussiettc

tinybutterfly said:


> oooh yeah, i finally figured out how to get somewhat crispy bacon.
> i always used butter to bake them in, but that's not the way to go, so today i did it without anything, just throw bacon in the pan... still not exactly as i want it but it's a start!
> 
> if anyone knows how i can get crispy bacon that stays straight, tell me, mine curls up.
> should i bake it in the oven instead? or just get thicker slices?

the way they do it in restaurants is to lay it flat on a tray and then place another tray on top to way it down to stop it from curling. Hope it helps.


----------



## roonsma

I think it depends on the bacon TBH, you need the good quality stuff with no added water. I just chuck mine in a really hot nonstick pan and the decent stuff crips up beautifully. Yum Yum. BLT for lunch it is then xx :thumbup:


----------



## tinybutterfly

thankyouuuu both!

more experiments ahead!


OT, i HATE fruitflies! where the hell do they keep coming from! grrrr


----------



## aussiettc

Wow this thread has gone really really quiet. So i just wanted to let everyone that i'm going on holidays in 4 days for about 5 weeks and then i move interstate to Melbourne so i wont have net for about another 3 weeks after that so i might be AWOL for about 2 months but its not cause things are wrong i'm just to busy and have on home internet to come back on with.


----------



## tinybutterfly

oops, this has gone quiet indeed!

i'll try to remember it's 2 months, but it might be a good idea to put it in your signature, preggo brain etc...
holy shit 14 weeks already! whiiiiiiiiiii!

mine is a little kicker, i love it!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Where is everyone??? Not good enough lol.

I have updated tickers now we have three babies here.

Am bumping waiting for megg to add her lovely pregnancy due date etc so I can make her ticker xxx


----------



## TripleB

Thanks for updating Vick - how terrifying - I'M NEXT! xxx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Vick!! Congrats again Megg!!! 
Triple- How exciting!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Thanks for updating Vick - how terrifying - I'M NEXT! xxx

Scary isn't it? I was freaked out enough today thinking I have only 45 days left so I know how you must feel.


----------



## Minimin

Vickieh1981 said:


> TripleB said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for updating Vick - how terrifying - I'M NEXT! xxx
> 
> Scary isn't it? I was freaked out enough today thinking I have only 45 days left so I know how you must feel.Click to expand...



OMG 45 days left Vickie- how cool! Eeeeeeekkkkkk :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tulip

Thanks for the new ticker! :cloud9:


----------



## Megg33k

'Ello, 'Ello! :kiss:


----------



## tinybutterfly

Meggles has a preggo, meggles has a preggo *happy dance*


----------



## Megg33k

Now, go to your siggy and make me BLUE! LOL Uhm.... please? :flower:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> Now, go to your siggy and make me BLUE! LOL Uhm.... please? :flower:


What is your due date so I can do you a ticker babe?


----------



## TripleB

So fab to have you here Megg! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I've missed you girls so much!!!! :hugs:



Vickieh1981 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Now, go to your siggy and make me BLUE! LOL Uhm.... please? :flower:
> 
> 
> What is your due date so I can do you a ticker babe?Click to expand...

Aug 30! :) Thank you!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> Thanks for the new ticker! :cloud9:

No probs. I am looking forward to doing Louises and finding out the colour of one of our surprises.



Megg33k said:


> I've missed you girls so much!!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Now, go to your siggy and make me BLUE! LOL Uhm.... please? :flower:
> 
> 
> What is your due date so I can do you a ticker babe?Click to expand...
> 
> Aug 30! :) Thank you!Click to expand...

We've missed you too xxx Off to do your ticker.


----------



## tinybutterfly

it's blueeeeeeeeeee!!!! :)


and i was gonna say something else too, but i forgot what....pregnancy brain!


----------



## tinybutterfly

aha! i remember again!

i had an awesome dream!
somebody had given me a coupon for 3 free ultrasounds, to use whenever i wanted!
sooo sad it's just a dream!!!!


and i LOVE how baby gives us such strong kicks!!! it's great that OH can bound with it as well bc he obviously feels everything strongly as well, it's awesome! good bebe!


----------



## tinybutterfly

oooh right! and another thing for you Meggles.
you too had IVF and had many eggos, your ovaries will probably still be swollen and bigger than usual, so it's not uncommon that bc of that your uterus is sitting higher than in a normal pregnancy.
for that meant that at my 6+2 scan, my FS could only see the sac and a little stripe that was baby (i thought i saw a flickering of a heartbeat but he said it wasn't).
so if you go in for an early scan and they don't see much, do not panic!!!!

k that was it


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Tibs! That would probably have tripped me out if I hadn't known. I'm hoping they wait just late enough that I do get to see a HB! That's my main goal after the betas!


----------



## TripleB

Is it second round of bloods for you today Megg? xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Louise. I can't believe you are full term tomorrow. I remember being so impatient for you to test and you holding out till the day you were actually due on. Now you are having a baby!!!


----------



## Megg33k

TripleB said:


> Is it second round of bloods for you today Megg? xxx

Yes... I don't know if I should be happy or not...

13dpo @ 1:30pm = 95
15dpo @ 8:30am = 134

Doubling time = 86.65 hours


----------



## TripleB

Vickieh1981 said:


> Louise. I can't believe you are full term tomorrow. I remember being so impatient for you to test and you holding out till the day you were actually due on. Now you are having a baby!!!

I know, its bonkers! That seems like yesterday to me too! It's fab to see how many of us are here now or even with babies in arms - as TB's ticker shows! xxx


----------



## TripleB

Megg33k said:


> TripleB said:
> 
> 
> Is it second round of bloods for you today Megg? xxx
> 
> Yes... I don't know if I should be happy or not...
> 
> 13dpo @ 1:30pm = 95
> 15dpo @ 8:30am = 134
> 
> Doubling time = 86.65 hoursClick to expand...

I'm probably being thick - is the 86.65 hours the target for doubling? If so your numbers are looking good for c.48 hours right? Did your doc give you any guidance? xxx


----------



## Megg33k

TripleB said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TripleB said:
> 
> 
> Is it second round of bloods for you today Megg? xxx
> 
> Yes... I don't know if I should be happy or not...
> 
> 13dpo @ 1:30pm = 95
> 15dpo @ 8:30am = 134
> 
> Doubling time = 86.65 hoursClick to expand...
> 
> I'm probably being thick - is the 86.65 hours the target for doubling? If so your numbers are looking good for c.48 hours right? Did your doc give you any guidance? xxxClick to expand...

No, its supposed to be 31-72 hours. I haven't talked to the clinic yet. Apparently 60% in 48 hours is okay though... and I've very close to that.


----------



## tinybutterfly

meggles, the 13dpo one was done in the afternoon, the one 2 days later first thing in the morning!
and doubling doesn't happen text book perfect, some take longer, and i've heard even HCG in blood has fluctuations.
i didn't even get second betas done untill a week or so later, and i've never known the results (not your thing, i know :p haha)

don't worry, your blastie(s) is/are just taking it sloooow, taking their time.
it's just gently waving the "hi mom, i/we are here"-flag


----------



## tinybutterfly

and ooh ooh.. we miiight have found our boy's name
i already liked it before but when i suggested it then, OH shot it down bc he used to know a guy with that name and he was horrible,
but he's come around now...

not sure if we're going to stick with it... i do think we need a back up name just in case OH does have trouble with it after all


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> meggles, the 13dpo one was done in the afternoon, the one 2 days later first thing in the morning!
> and doubling doesn't happen text book perfect, some take longer, and i've heard even HCG in blood has fluctuations.
> i didn't even get second betas done untill a week or so later, and i've never known the results (not your thing, i know :p haha)
> 
> don't worry, your blastie(s) is/are just taking it sloooow, taking their time.
> it's just gently waving the "hi mom, i/we are here"-flag

I'm calming down... I swear. You're right! I know you are! Thank you! I'm just going to enjoy this. This is STILL the best chance I've ever had... by far. I'll have faith in my blastie/s!


----------



## TripleB

I'm staying positive for you Megg - no reason not to with those numbers. They're going up, they're in the right ballpark - keep the faith! xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I don't think the numbers look bad hun. Betas are not always an exact science anyway. I have seen people take 3 days to double and then the next lot double in 24 hours.


----------



## tinybutterfly

have my 20week scan next week tuesday (at 22+2 but who cares).
they said it was fully booked untill april and couldn't change it
that is such bullcrap and they know it, if you start IVF you call them the day your period starts and they give you an apointment for within 3 days, so really... no room for an apointment for me? i don't think so.


----------



## aussiettc

hey ladies how is everyone? I had my scan yesturday, it was great. bubbs was dancing awaay happily and it ws just DH and i there cause the kids were being watched by friends. we are still on team Yellow mucch to my DH's discust cause i wouldn't let him find out but i think it will be nice for us to have one last suprise. Anyway must go as i hve to finish packing for the removlists coming on monday. Hopefull i will be back on line soon :thumbup:


----------



## tinybutterfly

great news!!!! i'd stay on team yellow too if i were you!

hope the move goes well! careful when you lift things and all that haha


----------



## Megg33k

Great news, Mary! Mine went well too! Couldn't be happier!


----------



## aussiettc

Just wanted to say hello again. Move went well, everything unpacked, or at least out of the boxes but i need to go buy more furniture to fit all the stuff in. I am heading off to see the family and move my dog on thursday so cant wait to have everything settle.

Hope everyone is well and progressing as needed will talk soon.


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls! :hi: Just popping by to say hello! Its been quiet in here!


----------



## tinybutterfly

meggles, how is the morning sickness coming along? can't remember what i was doing today but all of a sudden that popped into my head, and i wasn't cleaning the toilet or anything hahaha


i have little to say, baby is behaving, yay
the only thing i have is that my upper legs to semi-numb?
not like sleeping bc then you just fall down lol, i can still use them, walk around,
but they'll feel numb in touch, weird, i tried walking around more but it doesn't help,
happens anyway, whether i'm laying in the couch or do my ironing.
(speaking of chores, i need to load the dishwasher too hehe)


----------



## roonsma

Hi Girls, tis quiet isn't it? :haha:

Hope you're all keeping well, you got me there TB, never heard of numb legs in pregnancy? Maybe the baby is pressing on a nerve or something?

:hugs: to all xx


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> meggles, how is the morning sickness coming along? can't remember what i was doing today but all of a sudden that popped into my head, and i wasn't cleaning the toilet or anything hahaha
> 
> 
> i have little to say, baby is behaving, yay
> the only thing i have is that my upper legs to semi-numb?
> not like sleeping bc then you just fall down lol, i can still use them, walk around,
> but they'll feel numb in touch, weird, i tried walking around more but it doesn't help,
> happens anyway, whether i'm laying in the couch or do my ironing.
> (speaking of chores, i need to load the dishwasher too hehe)

Morning sickness isn't coming along at all, tbh. I never really got it. I would get a VERY mild wave of nausea here and there, but even that's subsided. I can't say that I'd have any clue I was pregnant if I didn't know I was. Very uneventful so far... No complaints about anything making me "miserable" or anything. In fact, the only thing I can't stand are my darn PIO shots. 8 to go! Can't wait to be done!



roonsma said:


> Hi Girls, tis quiet isn't it? :haha:
> 
> Hope you're all keeping well, you got me there TB, never heard of numb legs in pregnancy? *Maybe the baby is pressing on a nerve or something?*
> 
> :hugs: to all xx

That's what I was thinking too!


----------



## tinybutterfly

if i remember i'm gonna mention it to FS next apointment!
...i'll probably forget LOL


and crap... i had a small filling fall out today
damn sticky candy!
i hate dentist apointments, boohoo

oh and i showed OH the plastic doll we have, it's 34cm, about the lenght of a 24w baby,
i told him that THAT was inside of me and i couldn't believe it and he said
"oh i can, you're bigger than you think"
oh djee, thanks :p 
LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

oooh meggles, 1 day 'till ultrasound!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Jeez! That was sweet of him! :dohh: LOL

Eek at dentist! I've never had a filling (or a cavity)... but it always sound dreadful!


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> oooh meggles, 1 day 'till ultrasound!!!

Yeah, I just had one Friday though! So, its somewhat LESS exciting than it might be otherwise! LOL


----------



## aussiettc

TB LOL at your OH. If it makes you feel better my DH said "i can't remember how skin you used" to be near the end of my first pregnancy. Makes you feel so nice doesn't it.

As for the numb legs i think it might be a cirulation problem. I sometimes get numb fingers and hands from poor circulation. 

AS for me i'm doing well and counting down the days untill my gyno/obyg appointment on 14 Feb.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Updated with Florences ticker and sadly Meggs news :angel:


----------



## tinybutterfly

yay for updates
well not yay for the sad update obviously, hope to see you back soon here meggles!!!! go get 'em!!! 

anyone else "surprised" victoria beckham is getting a girl? :p


----------



## TripleB

Thanks Vic.

I've been a rubbish stalker and hadn't seen Megg's news. So sorry hun :hugs: and ditto what TB says - you'll be back.

Designer baby for the Beckhams?

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Does seem a bit sus that 'just one more' is a girl.... She shouldn't even be ovulating based on how little she allegedly eats,

Vickie good luck for Tuesday darling! xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I think I am too trusting based on what everyone else is saying. I believed them when they said they didn't agree with gender selection and would take what they were given.

John has an older boy so really our fourth was our first girl.


----------



## tinybutterfly

not saying it's not possible, bc of course it is
but i said to myself "if it's a boy, they did nothing...if it's a girl...i'll be suspicious and will expect some doctor saying they got something done within the next 5 yrs lol"

if it's natural, more power to them but with how she wanted a girl sooo badly, i don't know... plus, she has the cash to pay for things like that


----------



## roonsma

Maybe i'm a bit dim but i don't believe they'd have gone with gender selection?:wacko:

I just think what we read in the press is a load of bollocks! 

Good luck to them, whatever happens! x


----------



## aussiettc

I hadn't even heard that she was having a girl. Man i must be behind with the latest things. LOL. I reacon that they may have said no to gender selection but the doctors may have gone ahead with it anyway IYKWIM. that way they can say no but still get the girl they always wanted. Imagine being the doctor who helps give her the girl, be a great referal for later on wouldn't it.

Anyway i have to change my appointment with my new OB as i have to drop my daughter of to kinder at the same time as my appointment. I have had such a busy week. my DD fell off her bike in the back yard, and split her head open and needed 5 stitches. there are photos on face book if you want to have a look. We spent 6 hours under observation at the hospital caus eshe fell alseep twice on the way there. The best part was all she could think about was whether she could still visit kindy the next day. Such a brave little girl.

Fxed for all those having bubbas soon, hope all goes well:flower:


----------



## Vickieh1981

But I don't think there was any indication it was an IVF pregnancy is there?


----------



## debgreasby

Vickie just posted on FB



She is here. Totally gorgeous but no weight yet. 8.01 pm only an hr after I was 3cm. Details to follow x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Bumping with my new ticker.


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ oooh so adorable!!! just precious!



Vickieh1981 said:


> But I don't think there was any indication it was an IVF pregnancy is there?

 true... but really, to anyone who doesn't know me well...neither is mine


----------



## Vickieh1981

Oooh I didnt change your ticker to a girl


----------



## aussiettc

so how is everybody.
i had a meltdown yesturday. I went on the hospital tour and had a panic attack when we went near the theater. I have no idea how i'm going to cope if they say i cant have a VBAC


----------



## tinybutterfly

Vickieh1981 said:


> Oooh I didnt change your ticker to a girl

 haha that's ok, i'm still only 90% sure it's a girl
in a good hour i'm going to see baby in 3D and ask to check so i'm 100% sure (and whether i have to return the cute outfits i bought or not)


----------



## Vickieh1981

tinybutterfly said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh I didnt change your ticker to a girl
> 
> haha that's ok, i'm still only 90% sure it's a girl
> in a good hour i'm going to see baby in 3D and ask to check so i'm 100% sure (and whether i have to return the cute outfits i bought or not)Click to expand...

I look forward to changing it after confirmation. BTW Can I be dark blue in your siggy now? xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

aussiettc said:


> so how is everybody.
> i had a meltdown yesturday. I went on the hospital tour and had a panic attack when we went near the theater. I have no idea how i'm going to cope if they say i cant have a VBAC

I really hope you can hun xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

dark blue? ooooooh riiight, of course!!! i had completely forgotten about my colour code with the spring babies baby boom!


and we have it confirmed, 100% giiiirl!!! could see both the outer and inner labia, there was no mistaking :D


----------



## Vickieh1981

tinybutterfly said:


> dark blue? ooooooh riiight, of course!!! i had completely forgotten about my colour code with the spring babies baby boom!
> 
> 
> and we have it confirmed, 100% giiiirl!!! could see both the outer and inner labia, there was no mistaking :D

LOL will change your ticker later. BTW Virginia (vgibs) needs to change colour too


----------



## hoping:)

Vicki- again, congrats on your little one!

TB- I've been waiting to hear what you were having... now I know its a girl:happydance: PS. I think it is awesome still keep track of our pact:thumbup: Hopefully the rest of us will follow soon!


----------



## aussiettc

Hi ladies, i just had my appointment with the new OB. it was decided that i will be having a c-section which i'm fine with now:winkwink: and that it will be around May 23rd. that's the day after my first DS was born.

Strangely enough after all the fear and worry the last couple of weeks i am no longer scared or stressed about having another ceasar. It must be because DH will be there to support me and the OB said she's going to get the best aneasitsit (sp?) to do the job.

I should know tomorrow if i get into the hospital i want. i still have 2 other options but this is number 1 in my opinion so fxed. Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Firedancer41

Vicki, I know you are busy yourself, so whenever you find yourself doing updates you can update my ticker. :) I've been meaning to work on my birth story, but Abby is a feisty little one who just wants to be held all day LOL I'm sneaking in lunch and a little online time right now!


----------



## Tulip

Oooh yeah Vic when you get time for updates don't forget Minimin - Serena Millie arrived 6th Feb after scheduled c-section at 34+5,she weighed 3lbs 8oz (original EDD: march 16)

^^ Copied from Spring haha!


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ lol, my first thought was "hey, so funny, she's phrasing it like i do...wait a minute...." bahahaha!


my little girl is a doll... and already runs off with alot of attention!
yesterday evening, i spent most of my evening massaging her back, she kept pushing it out for me to rub, if i stopped she just pushed harder.

and then, while laying in bed, it was daddy-daughter time, they listened to music together, he let her hear his favourite songs, she kicked alot, really strong kicks, he was very excited to see and feel it (usually he's already asleep by the time she starts this). we also felt her little hand feeling around, so daddy fell even more in love.

he's always preaching how we're not going to spoil her and not constantly pick her up if she wants to etc etc...
then an hour later he's the one saying "ooooh and then she can lay on my chest while watching tv and she'll feel all protected and..."
who said that thing about not spoiling them rotten again? :p
i'm telling ya, HE will be the first to pick her up if she only says "ugh" hahahaha


----------



## Tulip

Aww she is so cute, daddy sounds utterly besotted already! xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

daddy's little princess, i think the day he sees a mini tiara in the stores somewhere he's going to buy it and put it on her as soon as she comes out lol

hooray for shazza being in labour!!! (keep off facebook!!!)


----------



## Tulip

:yipee:


----------



## aussiettc

wow everyone's having babies at the moment. Only 13 weeks till my turn.


----------



## hoping:)

Congrats to all the new moms!!!

Today is the 2nd anniversary of my 1st loss and I just got a + on a digital with afternoon urine!!! I am praying this is my sticky bean:thumbup:


----------



## TripleB

Fantastic news hoping! It's got to be your sticky :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tulip

Oh Hoping that is simply FANTASTIC news! Keep us posted :wohoo:


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks! I am actually very optimistic this time around:thumbup:


----------



## tinybutterfly

aussiettc said:


> wow everyone's having babies at the moment. Only 13 weeks till my turn.

 whoa that gave me a fright!
first i read this and thought "13 weeks? but i'm ahead of her, that can't be right.... OHCRAP, i only have 11 weeks to go!!!" :haha:



hoping:) said:


> Congrats to all the new moms!!!
> 
> Today is the 2nd anniversary of my 1st loss and I just got a + on a digital with afternoon urine!!! I am praying this is my sticky bean:thumbup:

 OMGOMGOMG congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! *jumpjumphappydance* :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

PMSL @ Tibs!!


----------



## roonsma

Congrats to you hoping! xx:happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

congrats hoping x


----------



## aussiettc

Congrats Hoping, Fxed for you.


----------



## Vickieh1981

PMSL Tibs. 

Hoping, I am thrilled for you. Will update the tickers tonight - have to get Jessica from nursery and go to town.


----------



## aussiettc

i have strained ligaments in my back and hips so i am on bed rest. Its not to bad as my beautiful DH is working from home and heloing out with the kids so i have actually been able to rest a bit. On another note though the OB saw me today and did a scan to check everything was OK, my cervix is closed and the placenta doesnt have any problems. Bubs is having a great time in there, bouncing around all over the place. So a got to have another look at bubs and everything is Ok as long as i just rest a little bit and take care when lifting things.


----------



## Tulip

Glad bubs is ok Aussie! Not long now hon :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

ha ok... so bnb is working on bf's computer but not on mine...strange...


----------



## hoping:)

I had my 1st scan today and it went great:D I am measuring right on my dates and we got to see the gestational sac and are 99% sure we saw the yolk sac. I go in again next Friday to hopefully see the heartbeat!


----------



## TripleB

That's fab news hunni, so so pleased for you. Looking forward to hearing about the next scan already and thinking heartbeaty thoughts for you! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Great news Hoping .. keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks!

Triple- how is motherhood treating you? I love the avatar pic:D your LO is adorable!

Deb- wow! you are very close to meeting your LO:happydance:


----------



## roonsma

Thats fantastic Hoping!! xx:happydance:


----------



## TripleB

hoping:) said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Triple- how is motherhood treating you? I love the avatar pic:D your LO is adorable!
> 
> Deb- wow! you are very close to meeting your LO:happydance:

It's wonderful Hun, going by so quickly but Florence seems to do something new every day to keep us besotted! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Great news Amber I'm so excited for you! xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I know I have missed some ticker changes - if anyone spots any and could let me know that would be great.

Hoping and Mara I need due dates for to add tickers. xx


----------



## Tulip

SmileyShazza had Jack William on 25th Feb :D xxx


----------



## hoping:)

vickie-I'm due November 9th:D


----------



## tinybutterfly

are you having an early scan soon???


----------



## hoping:)

^^ I had my first one last Friday at 5w2d and it went great. For once I am measuring correctly and we got to see the gestational sac and we are 99% sure we saw the yolk sac:thumbup: I have another one scheduled for this Friday when I will be 6w2d and I am hoping to see a nice strong heart beat.

OMG! How did you get to be 31 weeks already?!


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats Amber! Brilliant news :D x


----------



## maratobe

hey strangers!!! :) :happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

maratobe said:


> hey strangers!!! :) :happydance:

Your wedding pic is gorgeous!


----------



## maratobe

thanx!! i have more in my journal :) im so glad to have found all you girls, i was starting to worry you all left! :)


----------



## TripleB

Yay! Great to see you here mara!

ONE DAY Debs?! Seriously?! All the very best hunni!

xxx


----------



## maratobe

great to see all you girls here and with babies!! :happydance:
good luck tomorrow deb cant wait!! :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

i agree, you look like the happiest bride i've ever seen!
and you remind me of somebody i know irl but i can't put my finger on it lol



hoping:) said:


> ^^ I had my first one last Friday at 5w2d and it went great. For once I am measuring correctly and we got to see the gestational sac and we are 99% sure we saw the yolk sac:thumbup: I have another one scheduled for this Friday when I will be 6w2d and I am hoping to see a nice strong heart beat.
> 
> OMG! How did you get to be 31 weeks already?!

that's fantastic!!! i'll keep fingers crossed friday!

and 31 weeks, i knoooow, if she wouldn't be kicking me all day long i'd still be in disbelief haha


----------



## maratobe

aww thanks darling!! :)
thats sooo cute she is kicking hehe


----------



## KimmyB

Mara!! Massive congratulations! I did lose this thread for a while :dohh:


----------



## maratobe

thanx hun! and congrats on your little man!!! :happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

#Yep TripleB - being induced tomorrow!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Ooooh they have some new tickers at Lilypie so you get the cute rainbow one hoping.

Mara - what is your due date hun?


----------



## tinybutterfly

a quick copy/paste from the spring thread :)

born at 36+6
*Shazza - SmileyShazza*
*feb 25th*
Jack William arrived on 2/25/2011, at 4.27pm, weighing 6lbs!
(original EDD: march 19)


----------



## maratobe

16th of november :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

Updated all the tickers. Does anyone know about Roonsma and posh? 

Mara - I put in the 19th but mine is showing 4+6 and yours is showing 5+0


----------



## maratobe

did you put the 19th? im due on the 16th! :)


----------



## hoping:)

Good luck tomorrow Deb!!!

Congrats to Shazza:D

Vicky- I love the rainbow ticker for my rainbow baby:D


----------



## roonsma

Still here Vickie!! :dohh:

Good luck for tomorrow Debs xx :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

maratobe said:


> did you put the 19th? im due on the 16th! :)

Duh can't even blame baby brain lol



roonsma said:


> Still here Vickie!! :dohh:
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow Debs xx :hugs:

Grrr that sucks. 

Good luck today Deb xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

maratobe said:


> did you put the 19th? im due on the 16th! :)

Just went to change and it was showing the 16th but I typed the 19th on it :S


----------



## aussiettc

Good luck Deb, hopefully everything goes a painlessly as possible.

Congrats to Mara and Hoping (not sure i've said this before)

Vicki- the ticker thing might be because of the time difference, thats what i put it down to anyway.

AFM i had my glucose test today. I am so glad i only had to do the one hour one and not the 2 hour one cause they totally sucked at taking blood. I usually dont have any problems but it took 3 goes to find a vein. She only got it on the third go after wiggling the needle around for about a minute. While one was wiggly the needle around the other lady was looking at the back of my hands to find another vein to poke. If i fail this test i'll have to go back for the 2 hour test. :cry:

After my problems with my spinal for my last birth i have a problem with needles now so actually going and getting the test done was hard enough. I managed OK because i had a student midwife (who is floowing me throught out my pregnancy) with me. She is also a trained nurse and said that it was the worse attempt to get blood she had ever seen, and that they were really really rough. Anyway at time draws closer to my next c-section i thought that if i could get through this with ease then i'ld start coping better with having to have another spinal. Needless to say i'm now even more apprehensious that ever about having the spinal.:dohh:


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh and no, haven't heard from Posh in a long time tbh

and as you can see, Roonsma is still holding on tight to that baby :p


----------



## KimmyB

:hugs: Aussie, I hope you pass the test with flying colours!
What happened at your last spinal if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## aussiettc

Kimmy B- my last spinal was 2 years ago when i had DS#2. i had an anethitisit who wasn't compentant with spinals (she'ed only done a few, like 2or 4) so it took her 25 minutes to get the spinal in. During that time she kept asking me if it was in the right spot, whether i thought it should go higher, lower, left right ect. I dont like needles at the best of times but that experince has me developing a fear of needles now. It was quite tramatic actually, i was totally bawling my eyes out by the end of it. So now this crappy job of taking blood has made the problem worse .


----------



## maratobe

sorry you had a shitty blood test hun! i hope your results are great so you dont have to do it again! :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

Vickieh1981 said:


> maratobe said:
> 
> 
> did you put the 19th? im due on the 16th! :)
> 
> Just went to change and it was showing the 16th but I typed the 19th on it :SClick to expand...

thats ok hun :):flower:


----------



## tinybutterfly

Debbie had her girl!!!


----------



## KimmyB

Aussie that sounds very traumatic :hugs: 
Congrats Deb!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Yey finally got to do Debs ticker


----------



## hoping:)

I had my scan today and it went great! We are measuring right on for my dates and we got to see the heart beat:cloud9: A healthy 120 (estimated):D I hope all of you girls have a great weekend!!!


----------



## TripleB

Fantastic hoping! Sure you'll be having a VERY good weekend! xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Brilliant news - don't go getting me broody lol


----------



## tinybutterfly

great news Amber!!!!!! so happy!!!


----------



## roonsma

hoping:) said:


> I had my scan today and it went great! We are measuring right on for my dates and we got to see the heart beat:cloud9: A healthy 120 (estimated):D I hope all of you girls have a great weekend!!!

Aww, thats fab hoping, well done hun xx:happydance:


----------



## KimmyB

Fantastic news Amber!!


----------



## debgreasby

Taliah Faith Greasby

16th March, 8.26 pm

7lb 1oz


:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC04102.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 6









DSC04110.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hoping:)

Deb, she is beautiful!!! Congrats:D


----------



## KimmyB

Beautiful Debs! Congrats!


----------



## TripleB

Beautiful girl Deb, well done! xxx


----------



## aussiettc

Congrats Deb she is beautiful

Looks like this is a baby girl thread at the moment. LOL i wonder if we can even up the ratios


----------



## maratobe

oooh deb she is gorgeous!!!! :)


----------



## Minimin

Gorgeous Debs! I hope you gals are doing well!


----------



## Vickieh1981

aussiettc said:


> Congrats Deb she is beautiful
> 
> Looks like this is a baby girl thread at the moment. LOL i wonder if we can even up the ratios

Well Roonsma had a boy so that evened it up slightly. Will have to make a ticker in the morning when not so knackered lol.

Deb - she is so precious.


----------



## kanga

Vickie, congratulations on the arrival of baby Sophia! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aussiettc

i'm still team Yellow, it getting had to stay team yellow cause my OB scans me everytime i have an appointment to check growth and everything still being in the right spot. I think she does it cause she wants to make sure i dont go into labour as i have already had 3 c-sections. 

Only 10 (well actually about 8) weeks left now and bags are almost done. Just have to put in some clothes in for bub(better buy them first) and for me to come home in and i'm sweet. :happydance:


----------



## hoping:)

Hi girls! Just a quick update...

I had my scan today and baby is still doing great with a healthy heart rate of 171:D He/she is measuring ahead at 10w5d and we even got to see it dancing:cloud9: Since baby is measuring ahead will that change my due date or will they confirm that at a later scan? My next one is 4/28:thumbup:

Aussie and TB- I can't believe you will have your LOs in just a few weeks:happydance:

Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Tulip

Yay Amber that's fantastic news! They might change it at 12 weeks, but where I am, they only change it if your EDD by LMP is more than a week different to 12 week scan measurements :)


----------



## TripleB

Fab news hoping! 

Was just thinking there must be some more little ones from this thread due soon - good luck girls!

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i've heard ppl refer to the 12 week scan as dating scan, so maybe then they'll evaluate and change your date?

mine was never changed eventhough she measured behind, but i suppose that's different with IVF babies as they are very sure when exactly they are "made" hehe


and omg, i cannot believe my brother!
i had to guess what he bought for baby, "a little pressie"
angelcare monitor system (with the sensor mats)!
it was like the most expensive thing i had on my list...and he doesn't even know what is on my list!
(but aparently i must have blabbed it somewhere bc he knew that was the one i wanted)

he also got her a book with the classic bed time stories! 

brother is the best, but really, i am... wow...didn't expect him to buy THAT, ya know!
i thought maybe one of our parents, grandparents or uncle/aunts would buy that


----------



## hoping:)

TB- that is so cute your brother went all out. I guess he is just really excited to be an uncle!


----------



## Tulip

That's great Tibs! My angelcare mat has saved my sanity xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

hoping:) said:


> TB- that is so cute your brother went all out. I guess he is just really excited to be an uncle!

he is!
he sees it as his duty to spoil our girl rotten (and according to him, neither me or OH have a say in that LOL)


----------



## roonsma

Congrats on the fab scan hoping! :happydance:

Nice bro you've got there TB! :winkwink:


----------



## hoping:)

lol. She is definitely going to be an uncle's girl! 

Have your guys decided on a name? Or is going to be a surprise until after she arrives?


----------



## tinybutterfly

we have a name, was decided years before she was even made haha :) .

it's Aurelie, a french name but with the flemish twist, probably sounds awful in english lol but it is cute here.
basically pronounced something like "ooh (long "oo" sound)-ruh (like rug, without the g)-lee" (i think, i'm not that good explaining phonetics)


----------



## tinybutterfly

roonsma said:


> Nice bro you've got there TB! :winkwink:

yup...i think i'll keep him haha


----------



## TripleB

Aurelie is a GORGEOUS name TB, absolutely love it. xxx


----------



## hoping:)

I love the name too, TB!!!


----------



## KimmyB

Beautiful name TB!
And congrats hoping :happydance: great news on the scan x


----------



## Tulip

I love her name too! :cloud9:


----------



## tinybutterfly

aaaw thanks, glad you like it, i really thought english ppl would go like "wtf is she naming her kid?" hahaha


----------



## roonsma

Love the name TB, i'm thinking of Love actually- isn't there an Aurelie in that? xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

*imdb's*

an Aurelia, close enough :)


----------



## hoping:)

Just popping in to see if anybody has heard from TB? Has she has little Aurelie???


----------



## Vickieh1981

Yes a few days ago but very selfishly she hasn't come to tell us or even put pictures on facebook lol


----------



## hoping:)

lol:) thanks for the update!


----------



## Rmar

I've had my little girl, too. On the 8/5/11 at 2:07pm. I feel so lucky and so happy that she is here.


----------



## TripleB

Congrats Rmar! 

Looking forward to hearing all about Aurelie!

Hoping - love your avatar, 13 weeks already! So pleased its all looking good hun!

xxx


----------



## roonsma

Rmar said:


> I've had my little girl, too. On the 8/5/11 at 2:07pm. I feel so lucky and so happy that she is here.

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Congrats Rmar!!! It is so good to see so many Chartstalker babies born:D

Thanks Triple! Sometimes I can't believe we've made it this far:cloud9:


----------



## Minimin

Congrats TB and RMAR! 

TRipleB How are you chicka! Adore the avatar pic :)


----------



## TripleB

We're good thanks Min, loving my little girl but she's full of cold at the moment :-(

Your little one is gorgeous, how are you both doing?

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats TB and rmar! :happydance:
:hi: ladies! Triple and Min, I miss you! Beautiful babies btw :D


----------



## Minimin

:wave: Kimmy! Love your avatar pic- he really is gorgeous!
Miss my girls on B and B- seems I get on sporadically!

Awww bless Florence- hope she gets better soon. Serena had a cold a couple of weeks back. She was so brave. Poor thing. Are you giving her Calpol/Olbas oil things?

AFM- not much going on other than watching Serena grow. She is 8lb 15oz today! Treble her birth weight :wohoo:
She had her 12w jabs today too :( 
I think once she is around 9-10lb she will be sleeping through the night? Is this right? Are your little ones? She manages a 4-5 hr stretch but nothing like the 6-7 I would like :) Also are you guys in a routine or something....?

back to her- she is stirring.


----------



## KimmyB

Hope Florence is feeling a little better Lou.
Well done on trebling birth weight Serena, that is amazing! Hope she didn't suffer too much with her jabs. Wrt sleeping through the night, Archie must weigh near to 19lb an still doesn't STTN, so I think its more on an individual basis than weight. Don't get me wrong, we do well for sleep - goes to bed around 7pm, wakes for feed between 4am and 5am then up for the day around 7am (thats on a good night)
Wrt routine I suppose we are sort of in a routine - as in I know around 2hrs after getting up for the day he'll want his 1st nap of the day then we try to have him in bed as close to 7pm as poss. But his feeds never fall at the same time everyday (depends when he has his early hours feed) and he's still feeding 3 hourly during the day (never done the textbook 4 hourly) Now we've started to introduce solids its messing up the timings yet again so its just trial and error with us :D
Hows your routine with Serena?


----------



## TripleB

We are exactly the same Kimmy - morning nap is fine and we get 10 hours at night but exact timings aren't set, depends on feeds which are roughly 3 hourly. Colds throw that out even more, today she's little and often.

I tried the olbas oil in a bowl of hot water next to her cot last Min and seemed to do the trick. She's got a serious Calpol habit too!

Trebling birth weight is fantastic Min! Not sure if I've said this before but I love the name Serena, so pretty!

Nice to catch up with you girls! xxx


----------



## roonsma

:thumbup: Wow good babies Kimmy and Triple, hope my little man is as good x


----------



## maratobe

hi girls!! :)
thought i would come and say hello and come and check out those gorgeous babies in your avatars!! :happydance:
i am now in the 2nd trimester and loving it!!! :happydance:
xxxx


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Maratobe! Enjoy the bumps! I have already forgotten how mine felt :(

KimmyB and Triple - (ps thanks- Serena means Serene and peace. My middle name and my dads is Shanti- which is also peace) She is pretty good- if I can get her last feed to be around 11-11.30 she goes until around 3.30-4am. Then again around 7-8am. I try to top her up as much as possible in the evening in the hope she will not be up too much during the night.

Like Archie, she needs a nap around 90-120mins after waking- During the afternoon she is up - occasional cat napping. Also like Florence she isnt on a timed feeding during the day- I kinda work around her naps. 

We do try and have a bathtime routine but she rarely goes down after it!

triple- Glad the olbas oil helped her. Is she better now :hugs: to her

Back to little one- she seems a little aggy this evening :wacko:


----------



## tinybutterfly

omg mara, 2nd tri already, that has gone so fast!

thankyou for all the congrats!
probably no news anymore that i gave birth lol
5/5/2011 at 10.51pm
it was long and painful!!!
i went in at 8am, by 3pm i still only had 6cm so they broke my waters
then hell broke loose, contractions came very very heavily with little time in between.
after 4 hours i had only moved up 1cm and i was sooooooo tired!!!
asked for epidural, they didn't get me one... 2 hours later OH got angry and told them it had been enough, i needed epi NOW!
15 minutes later all felt better and things moved along very fast (my body was trying to stop the labour or something)
eventually time to push and not long after that (and a little snip) there she was.
some oxygen problems though, she got stressed in the end and her saturation was a bit too low.
they gave me extra oxygen while pushing and gave her some too after she came out.
but once she was on my tummy her levels shot up to 100% as if nothing had happened.

she measured 49.5cm and weighed 3.150kg (6.93lbs... how much is that said in xlbs x oz?)
she kept me up all night after she was born, then slept all day...so it's been hard for me to recover and get the sleep i need.
spent 5 days in hospital (the norm here) and drama drama...no internet!!!!!!!
OH tried to steal it from surrounding networks but it failed lol!

she's a week old today and doing really well!
breastfeeding like a champ, although i'm going to start pumping now too so OH can give her bottles and i can get more sleep at night (also, i was ill before giving birth and somebody with a bug must have visited us bc i'm ill again, which doesn't really help with anything!)

first days after birth were agony bc of the stitches and bc i also had a huge hematoma!
well, still have but at least i can somewhat sit on a chair today!!!
first two days she slept in the big bed with me at the hospital bc of that hehe.
then unfortunatly she was put under the lamp bc her bilirubin levels were a tad bit too high (12.4 and cut off was 12).

ok, is all for now lol


----------



## TripleB

Fab to hear all is well TB and CONGRATULATIONS! Sounds like you did brilliantly and that Aurelie is too - it's all about teamwork! You're a Mummy! xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

some pictures i uploaded (they're on fb too, so sorry for ppl who have me on there, nothing new here lol)
day 1 (just 12 hours old or so)
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/DSC02426.jpg

<3 bath time!
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/CIMG2232.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/CIMG2234.jpg

<3 mommy... this is a picture from my first mother's day :happydance:
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/CIMG2240.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/CIMG2238.jpg

in the crib at home (my old crib and my old bedding, hence the 80s look :D)
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/CIMG2301.jpg


----------



## hoping:)

CONGRATS TB!!!:happydance: She is adorable:D I love the pic of you and her... It looks like she is smiling at you! Hope you start feeling better soon

Triple- I also hope little Florence has gotten over her cold.

Mara- we made it into 2nd tri:happydance:

Love all the cute avatar pics everyone!!!


----------



## maratobe

awwww TB she is gorgeous!!! congrats sweety i saw the photos on FB but havent commented yet......you should be sooo proud!! :hugs::hugs:
hoping we did make it to the 2nd trimester YAY!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sparkly

Hello Ladies :hi:

Hoping reminded me that this thread existed and encouraged me to come over and announce my news...

As you can see I finally got my :bfp: on Sunday @9dpo, I'm very excited and trying to keep as positive as I can

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Sparkly! :wohoo:


----------



## aussiettc

Congratulations sparkly.:happydance:

SORRY this is so late but i had a few internet problems the last few days.
So i had my c-section on Saturday and my yellow bump turned pink:cloud9:
She is beautilful, and donig very well. She is 51.1cm long and weighs 8lb 8oz so is the same size as DS2 was when he was born. Everyone is smitten with her.

She is now 3 days old and feeding like a truper. 
Ok so my birth story. 
We had to get up at 5am to get to the hospital by 6am. Luckily we had the car packed so we just had to get up and get dressed. On arrival at the hospital we got a little lost in all the elevators (cause ther are 3 hospitals all in the one block and interconnected). Anyway we checked in and then had to just wait. At 6:30 i was give some medicine to settle my stomach acid for the op, they also checked my obs and made sure i changed into a gown. 

At 7:30 the anethisit came in and informed us that there would be a bit of a wait as Dr Olive had been caught up with another patient. So at 9am we were wheeled to the theatre. So we went into the operating room and DH was allowed to stay with me the whole time which helped me to relax. The Anethisisit was great, she talked me through everything and managed to get the spinal in straight away and it didn't hurt. OGM i was so relieved, especially after one of the nurses said we would be having a different anethisist, which sent me into a panic attack. 
When she was pulled out they doctors let DH be one of the first ones to see what she was and he told me. It was beautiful. At 9:26 our little girl came into the world. We have since named her Amelia mary. She is very beautifull and every inch like her brothers and sister. DH got to cut the cord, the first time ever, and even though he said he didn't want to before had he was very excited about it afterwards. 

I unfortunatly have a heamotoma on my left side and quite a lot of brusing, but thata because i bruse easily and i bleed more that normal. 
So to aid my recovery they put in a drain into the wound, which has helped with limiting the brusing. i'm still in hospital but an managing well (usual stay is about 5 day after a c-section). I had one of the best midwives yesturday which was great cause i had a bit of an emotional day. Unfortunately i'm still waiting for my milk but we are managing through it. 

I am walking around and doing well for 3 days post c-section. i do have a sore left hand side. Its quite tender to touch and by 8pm usually causes me a lot of pain, but thats because of the heamatoma on that side. I have pain killers that i am able to take while breast feeding so althoug its sore its not to bad. I gotta go cause Amelia is ready for feeding. :cloud9::baby::cloud9:
DH has posted some photos of FB so hopefully you guys can check them out untill i get home in a few days and am able to put some up.


----------



## Tulip

Awww goodbye Button and hello Amelia!
Congratulations sweetheart, enjoy her! xxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Congratulations Sparkly!
And congratulations to you too Mary! You must be over the moon! So glad you had a positive experience with the spinal :) x


----------



## Sparkly

Congratulations Mary :happydance: What lovely news, I'll pop over to FB and check out the piccies :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

mhave managed to post piccies in the parenting thread


----------



## roonsma

Hi Sparkly! x

Congrats Aussie, i'll go and look at her photos now. Hope you're feeling better soon Chick xx:hugs:


----------



## TripleB

One baby one BFP, now that's what I call progress! Huge congrats Aussie and Sparkly, so pleased for you both. X


----------



## Minimin

Congrats all around girls :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Sparkly- I'm glad you found the thread:D Its so nice to have another Chartstalker BFP!!!

Aussie- Congrats on your little girl!!! I love the name Amelia:D I hope your recovery isn't too long

AFM- we find out what flavor our LO is on June 9th:D


----------



## roonsma

Awww Hoping, i'm so pleased for you!!!! :happydance:x


----------



## Tulip

Yay Amber, that's so soon! Very excited for you hon xx


----------



## hoping:)

Hi girls! I hope everyone is doing well:D

I had my scan today and we are on team :pink:!!! She is healthy and doing amazing! We are beyond excited:D Tim has had her name picked out since before we got married so it is just so perfect that we are expecting a little girl. The ultrasound tech said her legs and arms are measuring long so she will be tall like her daddy. He is 6 ft 3 in and I am only 5 ft 5 in.


----------



## Tulip

:yipee: So happy for you hon!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Sparkly said:


> Hello Ladies :hi:
> 
> Hoping reminded me that this thread existed and encouraged me to come over and announce my news...
> 
> As you can see I finally got my :bfp: on Sunday @9dpo, I'm very excited and trying to keep as positive as I can
> 
> xxx

i'm soooo busy with the little miss that i don't often come here anymore!

so very belated CONGRATULATIONS!!!



and congratulations to you too Mary!!!!!
my friend gave birth the 26th, also to an Amelia!
can't wait to see her pictures in the other thread *hunts*


----------



## TripleB

That is fab hoping - welcome to team pink, it rocks!

xxx


----------



## roonsma

CONGRATULATIONS HOPING! I always knew it'd come good for you eventually :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Triple, just noticed your avatar, she is gorgeous! She looks like a florence x:hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats Hoping! :happydance:


----------



## TripleB

roonsma said:


> Triple, just noticed your avatar, she is gorgeous! She looks like a florence x:hugs:

Aw thanks hun, I think she suits her name. X


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Hoping :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

whiiiiiiiiii team pink!!!!!!! congrats!!! x


----------



## roonsma

TB! How are you? How's the little girlie? xx:flower:


----------



## hoping:)

Hi everyone! I hope you are all doing great with your LOs!


I finally started a pregnancy journal and wanted to invite you all to come stalk:thumbup:


----------



## TripleB

I was only thinking of you the other day hoping - 21 weeks - the best part! Will pop over to stalk later. Hope you and girly bump are well. xxx


----------



## KimmyB

21 weeks, wow! I'll pop over and stalk...x


----------



## Tulip

Yay Amber! Have subscribed. Give Penny a rub for me xxx


----------

